# صور تنفيذية لها معنى ( اراء ورؤية )



## احمد سكولز (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اساتذتى الأفاضل بعد التحية سأقوم فى هذه المشاركة باءذن الله بطرح صور تنفيذية وتفاصيل هامة فى مشروع تنفيذ فندق كبير عدد 30 دور فى القاهرة جارى تنفيذه ورجائى من جميع الاخوة الأعضاء التفاعل ومحاولة ايجاد معانى للصور او مجرد تعليقات لكل مهندس حسب رؤيته وفهمه للصورة الموضحة امامه وارجو من الله ان يكون عملا مفيدا لوجه الله تعالى ليس اكثر من ذلك ..... الذى دفعنى لذلك هو تنمية الحس الهندسى بالعناصر الانشائية بالصور الواقعية والمناقشات فيها بين اهل العلم فى بيت المعرفة هذا وان شاء الله لو نالت الفكرة استحسان من قبل الأعضاء سأطرح المزيد حتى تعم الفائدة على كل الاخوة وانا منهم طبعا .... بارك الله فيكم . م / احمد مجدى


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 يوليو 2011)

طبعا انا مثل حضراتكم يعنى بفهم معاكم المعنى وبحاول اعرفه وان شاء الله نتناقش للوصول للمعنى المثالى 
ونبدأ بصورة رقم 1 التى تنتظر معنى لها من مشاركات الاخوة المهندسين وتاكيد من مشاركات الاساتذة الكبار


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2011)

*الصور قريبة شوية ... وأعتقد أنها لحائط القص shear wall
ولكن أعتقد كوجهة نظر ...
ما دمت بتصور صور من الموقع فالاول انك تسأل مهندسين الموقع عن الصور اللى بتصورها ...
وبعد ذلك نتناقش فيها أيضا هنا على المنتدى .... هذا من باب المعرفة الاعم
ووفقك الله لكل خير ....
*


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (21 يوليو 2011)

الصور مش واضحه اوقي يابشمهندس
انا مش عارف هي دي كمره مقلوبه ولا حائط خرساني ولا اشاير 
ياريت صوره اوضح
او ياريت حد من مهندسينا يوضحها ان كان فاهمها

وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرئع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> طبعا انا مثل حضراتكم يعنى بفهم معاكم المعنى وبحاول اعرفه وان شاء الله نتناقش للوصول للمعنى المثالى
> ونبدأ بصورة رقم 1 التى تنتظر معنى لها من مشاركات الاخوة المهندسين وتاكيد من مشاركات الاساتذة الكبار














هذه الصور لجدار قص sheer wall تم فيه عملية تخشين للخرسانة chipping وذلك لزيادة التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة


----------



## adelcitadel (21 يوليو 2011)

حديد التسليح بدأ فيه الصدأ وبالتالي مكن ينقله لشبكة حديد التسليح و الغطاء الخرساني غي كافي للبراندات والاستشاري فك اجناب النجارة لوجود ترحيل في الحطات والخرسانة سيئة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 يوليو 2011)

رجاء مهندس احمد نعرف الشركة المسئولة عن التنفيذ 
أنا عندى تدريب فى شركة حسن علام فى شهر رمضان ولم أختر الموقع بعد


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لكل الأخوة المهندسين وتحية خاصة للأستاذ الموسوعة رزق حجاوى الذى اجاب اجابة وافية وكاملة ... هذه تسمى عملية التخشين ويطلق عليها فى الموقع كثيرا عملية الزنبرة وهى تخشين لسطح الخرسانة وتتم كثيرا فى الأعمدة وحوائط القص


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *الصور قريبة شوية ... وأعتقد أنها لحائط القص shear wall
> ولكن أعتقد كوجهة نظر ...
> ما دمت بتصور صور من الموقع فالاول انك تسأل مهندسين الموقع عن الصور اللى بتصورها ...
> وبعد ذلك نتناقش فيها أيضا هنا على المنتدى .... هذا من باب المعرفة الاعم
> ...



اخى الكريم تحياتى لك ... رؤية حضرتك للصورة صحيحة وانا ارجو بهذا الموضوع ان انقل لحضراتكم ما يتم تصميمه ودراسته حقيقة امام عيونكم ليس اكثر وانا اكيد بعد النقاش والاستفادة اذا تم الوصول للاجابة فسنستفاد منها جميعا وان لم نصل لإجابة وهذا اشك فيه جدا جدا فى وجود عمالقة كبار سأطرحها عليكم ... اخى الكريم لو كانت الاجابة الصحيحة هى ان الصورة عبارة عن حائط قص فهذه الصورة غير دقيقة لأنها قريبة لكن ركز فى اكبر مساحة من الصورة ستعرف الاجابة ان شاء الله وقد طرحت الاجابة .. تحياتى لك


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

عودة الى الصور التى تحتاج معنى والصورة رقم 2 ودعوة لمشاركة الطلاب والخريجين للأهمية .. تحياتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2011)

_*بالنسبة للصورة ...




ما لاحظته
1- استخدام الشدة المعدنبة لأعمال السقف واعتقد انها افضل فى مثل هذه الحالة ..
2- اعتقد الاربع اسياخ بالاعلى (على هيئة مربع ) لثبات الاسياخ الطولية للعمود من الحركة ..
3- الاسياخ المكربة من العمود .. مش عارف .. هو تسليح العمود كام؟؟؟
4- السطح المستوى للعمود fair face يدل على استخدلم الواح الكونتر كتجليد للاعمدة ...

بانتظار التوضيح منك 
وفقك الله لكل خير ...
*_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس احمد على هذه المشاركة.




​ 

من خلال الصورة يتضح ما يلي

من خلال الشعار على التور كرين الشركة المنفذة هي CCC شركة اتحاد المقاولين العرب.​
نظام الشدة للبلاطات المستخدم هو من شركة Doka or Preri حيث يتم استخدام الواح fair face للشدة ونظام الدعم السقالة المعدنية steel scaffolding support.​
نظام الحماية للعمال safety المتبع لمنع السقوط على كامل محيط البلاطة. ​
استمرار الكانات links للعمود بكثافة داخل البلاطة (متطلبات كود الزالازل).​
الاهم والمقصود من هذه الصورة هي طريقة تفصيل حديد التسليح للعمود عندما يصغر مقطع العمود في الطابق الاعلى وقد تم تنفيذ هذه التفصيلة كما يلي​

زراعة حديد التسليح للعمود العلوي في خرسانة العمود السفلي وقبل صب البلاطة حيث يلاحظ الطبقة الداخلية لحديد التسليح بطول تثبيت يؤمن Ld لحديد تسليح العمود بعد صب البلاطة.​
بدلا من عمل انحناء لحديد (لتصغير المقطع) تم انهاء حديد التسليح للعمود داخل البلاطة (كما في حالة العمود في الطابق الاخير ) وذلك من خلال ثني حديد التسليح بزاوية 90 درجة مع تأمين طول الثبيت لحديد التسليح.​







هذه التفصيلة التي تم اعتمادها في الصورة




التفصيلة التالية التي يمكن استخدامها في بعض الكودات​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 يوليو 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس احمد على هذه المشاركة.
> 
> 
> ...



*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس رزق ....
صرحة حضرتك وضحت الصورة توضيحا جميلا .... لم أتعرض لها قبلا ولكن ..
1- فى الصورة الاتية من الكود المصرى الاسياخ تكسح لداخل العمود ..





وجزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى


*


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*بالنسبة للصورة ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تحياتى لك اخى الفاضل كلامك صحيح احسنت هذه المرة فقد ركزت على اهم شىء فى الصورة وهو تسليح العمود وتحقيق طول الترابط وتكثيف الكانات فى اول الدور طبقا احتراما للزلازل وقوى القص فى هذه المنطقة واشكرك على التفاعل


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس احمد على هذه المشاركة.
> 
> 
> ...



بعد التحية موسوعة الهندسة المدنية الاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوى يعجز لسانى عن الشكر والثناء لحضرتك فقد اجبت واوفيت وقمت بتحليل رائع للصورة من الرافعة والشدات الى ادق التفاصيل فى تسليح العمود فى منطقة بداية الدور وقد خصيت بالذكر انه اهم ما بالصورة تسليح العمود وهذا فعلا المقصود بها وانا افتخر بحضرتك كثيرا والموضوع تزيد قيمته بشرحك وتوضيحك القدير والشامل بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 يوليو 2011)

فى الملف المرفق توضيح بسيط لكيفية عمل تقليل قطاع العمود ( تخسيس العمود ) حتى تكتمل الصورة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (22 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
اتمني الا يتوقف


----------



## سبع الليل (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم .. فعلاَ موضوع رائع .. أتمنى أن لايتوقف هذا الموضوع


----------



## layth77 (22 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 يوليو 2011)

مشاركاتكم وامنياتكم الا يتوقف الموضوع فوق راسى .. لا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم الدائمة وردودكم حتى لو تم حسم المعنى للصورة المطروحة فالكل من حقه التعبير وابداء الرأى والرؤية وهذا هدف الموضوع وان كان الموضوع جميل فاتمنى التقييم للموضوع وليس لصاحبه حتى يحظى باقبال جميع الاعضاء لا سيما الطلبة والخريجين الجدد وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 يوليو 2011)

بعد التحية ... يا رب يكون اليوم الجمعة يوم جميل وسعيد ومبارك على كل الوطن العربى ويكون شاهدا لنا لا علينا ان شاء الله ....
ان شاء الله سأقوم بطرح الصور رقم 3 والتى تحتاج لمعنى وتوضيح فى نفس الوقت من الاساتذة الكبار للنقاط الهامة الخاصة بها ولكن اولا ننتظر معنى الصورة ورؤية الاخوة الكرام وارجع اخص الطلبة والخريجين بالمشاركة .. وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 يوليو 2011)

اين ذهب الاخوة الكرام وحشتونا جدا ايها الاحباب


----------



## asad* (23 يوليو 2011)

نرجو من السيد الموقر رزق ان يكون رأيه مسك الختام لآراء الاعضاء ليتمكن الاعضاء من طرح اراءهم ومن ثم مقارنتها برايه حيث لا راي بعد رأيه (زاده الله علما وافاد به عباده ) مع وافر الاحترام له وللجميع
1- بالنسبة للصور الاولى باعتقادي هي لعمود وقد تم عمل ما يسمى exposed the eggregate) وهو ان يتم قشط جزء من المونة الاسمنتية المغطية للركام ليسعد على اعطاء ترابط اقوى ما بين الخرسانة القديمة مع الجديدة(الصورة الاولى تم القشط ولم يتم التنظيف بعد والثانية بعد التنظيف باستخدام الهواء)
2- بالنسبة للصور الثانية فتم ملاحظة ما قاله الاستاذ رزق باستخدام نظام الحماية والامان بل انهم التزموا باستخدامه رغم عدم اكمالهم القالب الخشبي (الشدة) لجميع البلاطة (حيث لم يصل بعد العمود) وهو شئ جيد . كما يلاحظ ايضا ان النظام الانشائي هو نظام الاعمدة والجسور beams والبلاطة الخرسانية وليس البلاطة المسطحة flat slab 
3- فيما يخص الصور الثالثة فلي الملاحظات الاتية
أ- السقف sold وليس هاوردي
ب- استخدام طبقتي تسليح سفلى وعليا
جـ - استخدام القالب (الشدة ) من البلاي وود 
د- وجود فتحات للتمديدات الصحية او الكهربائبة او الميكانيكية 
هـ- وجود انابيب التاسيسات الكهربائية (ستكون من ضمن الصب )
و- استخدام حديد تسليح اضافي حول الفتحات المذكورة قطرية وموازية مع عدم استخدامه للفتحات التي تقل عن المسافة بين حديد التسليح( ولو انه تم الزيادة في ال over lap للتسليح الاضافي في بعض الاماكن ليشمل تلك الفتحات الصغيرة لكونها متقاربة 
ي - وجود جسور مخفية hiden beams) وهو واضح من اختلاف قطر الاسياخ واستخدام الاساور (الكانات ، الاتريات)


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لك اخى الفاضل على رؤيتك وهى تحترم وفى انتظار باقى الرؤى باءذن الله


----------



## hamadota (23 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع رائع ..ورجاء الاستمرار واضافة صور من الاعضاء ايضا وليس من صاحب الموضوع فقط ..لكن لى طلب عندك بشمهندس احمد ..عند التصوير رجاء الابتعاد قليلا بالكاميرة حتى يتضح نوع العنصر الانشائى والصورة تكون اوضح ..وجزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يوليو 2011)

ان شاء الله اجيب طلبك اخى الكريم ولكن اين مشاركات الاعضاء ورؤيتهم


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (23 يوليو 2011)

الخطوط الحمراء بتدل على اتجاه حركه الحمل بناءا على شكل الحديد وتحميله على بعضه موجود داخل الدوائر الموضحه بالشكل






وفي حديد في الاسفل على شكل حرف x انا مش عارف بتاع ايه بالظبط ياريت حد يعرفنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى مهندس اسلام واشكرك على رؤيتك فهى بالطبع صحيحة فالحديد فى الاعلى هو الفرش والغطا لل top reinforcement ( t1 - t 2 وبالنسبة للحديد ال x فهو بالطبع له غرض من وضعه فى التصميم ولكن سننتظر الاجابة اليقينة من احد العمالقة او مشاركة ورؤية جديدة من احد الاعضاء وانا معاكم باءذن الله ولكن اتمنى ان يفكر كل عضو فى رؤية ويتفضل بها حتى يزيد الموضوع قيمة .. تحياتى


----------



## MOODY CIVIL (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين على الموضوع الرائع 
واتصور ان هذه الصورة هي تفاصيل فتحة بالسقف 
حيث تمتد قضبان تسليح قطرية حول الفتحة وليس بشكل xكما قال الاخوة
بس عندي سؤال :اليس التسليح فيه كثرة وازدحام وهل قد يسبب مشاكل لانسيابية الكونكريت عند الصب؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لك على رؤيتك الصحيحة بالنسبة للتسليح القطرى عند الفتحات ويتم عمل شطف لجوانب الفتحة بهذا الشكل وبالنسبة لتكثيف الحديد وكثرته فانا اتفق معك لكنه تسليح لبلاطة فلات سلاب دائرية عليها اعمدة بقطاعات كبيرة ولكن يتم استخدام الدمك الميكانيكى وهذا سيتم الافادة به لاحقا لكن ارجو من الاساتذة توضيح فكرة الفتحات والتسليح القطرى حتى تعم الفائدة الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

asad* قال:


> نرجو من السيد الموقر رزق ان يكون رأيه مسك الختام لآراء الاعضاء ليتمكن الاعضاء من طرح اراءهم ومن ثم مقارنتها برايه حيث لا راي بعد رأيه (زاده الله علما وافاد به عباده ) مع وافر الاحترام له وللجميع
> 1- بالنسبة للصور الاولى باعتقادي هي لعمود وقد تم عمل ما يسمى exposed the eggregate) وهو ان يتم قشط جزء من المونة الاسمنتية المغطية للركام ليسعد على اعطاء ترابط اقوى ما بين الخرسانة القديمة مع الجديدة(الصورة الاولى تم القشط ولم يتم التنظيف بعد والثانية بعد التنظيف باستخدام الهواء)
> 2- بالنسبة للصور الثانية فتم ملاحظة ما قاله الاستاذ رزق باستخدام نظام الحماية والامان بل انهم التزموا باستخدامه رغم عدم اكمالهم القالب الخشبي (الشدة) لجميع البلاطة (حيث لم يصل بعد العمود) وهو شئ جيد . كما يلاحظ ايضا ان النظام الانشائي هو نظام الاعمدة والجسور beams والبلاطة الخرسانية وليس البلاطة المسطحة flat slab
> 3- فيما يخص الصور الثالثة فلي الملاحظات الاتية
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه الثقة واتفق تماما مع كل ما ذكرته بخصوص الصورة الاولى والصورة الثالثة
























نلاحظ ان التفصيلة في الصورة توافق متطلبات الكود الامريكي والانجليزي والعربي والمصري
لحديد التسليح حول الفتحات في البلاطات​


----------



## I.R.S (23 يوليو 2011)

كما وضح اخونا الكبير المهندس رزق جزاه الله خيرا

فان التسليح لهذه الفتحات يكون كما وضحه بالصور من الاكواد حيث يتم قسمة الحديد المار بالفتحة الي نصفين يتم تركيز نصف اعلي الفتحة ونصف اسفل الفتحة هذا للحديد في الاتجاه الافقي 
والحديد في الاتجاه الراسي يتم تقسيمه الي نصفين نصف يركز علي يمين الفتحة والاخر علي يسار الفتحة
فمثلا اذا كان عرض الفتحة واحد متر والتسليح الراسي لها 6 قطر 12 علي المتر يتم تركيز 3 اسياخ قطر 12 علي يمين الفتحة ومثلهم علي اليسار وكذلك بالانسبة للاتجاه الافقي
وايضا يتم وضع الحديد القطري حول الاركان لان منطقة الاركان يوجد بها تركيز اجهادات عالي يؤدي الي حدوث شروخ بداية من الاركان وفي اتجاه عمودي علي الحديد القطري فيتم وضع الحديد القطري لتلاشى هذه الاجهادات التي تؤدي الي الشروخ
وتعتبر هذه التفصيلة لمعظم الفتحات الموجودة في اي عنصر حيث تكون نفسها لفتحة موجودة في core او shear wall ولكن الفتحات بهم يجب الا تزيد عن 1 متر طولا وعرضا كما اخبرني بعض اساتذتي في الجامعة حتي لا تفقد كثيرا من عزم القصور الذاتي moment of inertia


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى للاستاذ الموسوعة المهندس رزق حجاوى على تصديقه وختامه لكل معنى ونحن دائما فى حاجة لأمثال سيادتكم حتى نتعلم ونتاكد من رؤيتنا بارك الله فيكم وتحياتى للاخ الفاضل i . r . s على مشاركته الفعالة ويا رب تكون بداية موفقة لك فى الملتقى ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم بعد التحية اليوم موعدنا مع الصورة رقم 4 فى انتظار معنى لها ويتم مناقشته والوصول لرؤية كاملة باءذن الله وارجو المشاركات من اكبر عدد من الذين يشاهدوا الموضوع فمن له رؤية ولو حتى قريبة للصواب له شرف المحاولة والمشاركة الفعالة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 يوليو 2011)

_*





1- استخدام الفوم كفاصل تمدد بين الخرسانة الجديدة والقديمة .. Expansion joint
2- استخدام البسكوت للحصول على الغطاء الخرسانى الكافى للكمرة (الغطاء الجانبى , والغطاء السفلى قى البكوت تحت حديد الكانات 
3- أعتقد عدم استحدام كانة شدش للحفاظ على توزيع الاسياخ السفلية (ركوب سيخين فوق بعد)
4- قفل الكانة تبادلى وهذا مما يطلب فى حدادة الكانات
5- زيادة ارتفاع الكانة عن 70 سم مما استدعى استخدام حديد انكماش (2 قطر 12 ) shrinkage bars

*_


----------



## hamadota (24 يوليو 2011)

*بخصوص فواصل التمدد ..expansion joint in suspended slabs*

استاذنا القدير رزق حجاوى ..واستاذنا القدير المهندس حسان ..تم النقاش بينهم فى احد المواضيع بخصوص فواصل التمدد على الرابط الاتى .. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84926.html

حيث يتم تقسيم البلاطة الى جزئين ...تفصل بينهما شريحة صب ..POUR STRIP يتم صبها فى وقت لاحق ..بعد السماح للبلاطتين للحركة *ناتجة عن الانفعالات الحرارية بحرية ومن ثم تصب الشريحة المذكورة وتكون النتيجة النهائية بلاطة واحدة متصلة بشكل كامل وذات طول كبير جدا...

سؤالى .. اثناء بحثى فى المواقع الاجنبية عن الموضوع لمعرفة المزيد من المعلومات وجدت المنتج التالى ..والذى يتم وضعه بين ال POUR STRIP والبلاطة من الناحيتين SHEAR LOAD CONNECTORS ..ولكن يستعصى على فهمى الية عمل المنتج بالكامل ..برجاء المزيد من التوضيح عن الية عمل المنتج من اساتذتنا الافاضل اصحاب الخبرة فى المنتدى ..

رابط الشركة المنتجة مع التوضيح بالصور على الرابط التالى ..

http://www.ancon.co.uk/products/shear-load-connectors/lockable-dowels 
*


----------



## hamadota (24 يوليو 2011)

hamadota قال:


> استاذنا القدير رزق حجاوى ..واستاذنا القدير المهندس حسان ..تم النقاش بينهم فى احد المواضيع بخصوص فواصل التمدد على الرابط الاتى ..
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84926.html
> 
> حيث يتم تقسيم البلاطة الى جزئين ...تفصل بينهما شريحة صب ..pour strip يتم صبها فى وقت لاحق ..بعد السماح للبلاطتين للحركة *ناتجة عن الانفعالات الحرارية بحرية ومن ثم تصب الشريحة المذكورة وتكون النتيجة النهائية بلاطة واحدة متصلة بشكل كامل وذات طول كبير جدا...
> ...


 لماذا يتم وضع shear connectors فى وسط بلاطة عند فاصل تمدد ؟..من ما عرفته انه يتم وضع shear connectors غالبا فى حالة وجود بلاطة خرسانية مرتكزة على steel beam ولكن لا اعلم لماذا يتم وضعه عند فاصل التمدد ؟..هل للموضوع له علاقة بفاصل التمدد ام له علاقة بضعف منطقة ربط الخرسانة القديمة بالخرسانة الجديدة مما يقلل من تحمل الخرسانة لاجهادات القص فيتم وضع shear connectors لتقوية هذه المنطقة .. ؟..
ملحوظة ..هذه مجرد تساؤلات فقط ..ومحاولة لفهم السبب الرئيسى لوضع ويمكن اعتباره تخاريف مهندس حديث التخرج :81: ..فى انتظار الرد من اساتذتنا الافاضل ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى للاخوة الافاضل على رؤيتهم وبانتظار الشرح الوافى لموضوع الصورة ( ماذا عن الفوم ؟؟ هل دائما يكون بهذا الشكل ؟؟ وهل يتم العوض عنه بمواد يتم وضعها تعمل كفاصل صب ؟؟ وما اهميته ؟؟ واين يتم عمل فواصل صب فى العناصر الانشائية المختلفة ؟؟ وما هو وصلة الشير التى ذكرها الاخ الفاضل ؟؟ وهل يتم استخدامها ام لا ؟؟ وماذا عن هذا الفاصل بعد صب الجزئين ما هى الية عمله ؟؟ اعتقادى انه اذا تم الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة البسيطة سيكتمل معنى الصورة لدى حضراتكم وتكون اكتملت قيمة المشاركة هذه ... بانتظار اراء اخرى حتى يطل علينا الاستاذ الفاضل رزق حجاوى واتمنى اساتذة كبار يشاركونا الموضوع


----------



## I.R.S (25 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للصورة الاولي
اري ان الكانات باربعة افرع وذلك لان عرض الكمرة اصبح 40 سم او اكثر
قفل الكانات تبادلي سواء كان بين افرع الكانة الواحدة او بين الكانة والكانة التي تليها وتسبقها

والصورة الثانية 
وضع البسكوت للحفاظ علي الغطاء الخرساني
استخدام حديد انكماش
الكانات بفرعين فقط لان العرض اصغر من 40 سم
قفل الكانات تبادلي

اما بالنسبة للفوم فلا اعرف طريقة وسبب استخدامه ونرجو توضيح هذه الجزئية من مهندسينا الكبار


----------



## usama_usama2003 (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
عفوا للمقاطعه,,,في الصوره الاولي لفتحات البلاطه يوجد اسياخ مكتوب (( تسليح اضافي عند الاطراف )) ما فائدتها؟؟؟

شكرا,, بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الراقي توب (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 يوليو 2011)

الاستاذ الفاضل اسامة بالنسبة للتسليح الاضافى عند الاطراف فهو من وجهة نظرى ضمن حديد الشبكة العلوية فى الفلات سلاب ومن الممكن زيادته فى منطقة الفتحات وهذا عن تفكير وليس علم كامل وارجو من الاستاذ رزق حجاوى الاجابة عن سؤالك باءذن الله


----------



## asad* (25 يوليو 2011)

*استاذنا القدير رزق حجاوى ..واستاذنا القدير المهندس حسان ..تم النقاش بينهم فى احد المواضيع بخصوص فواصل التمدد على الرابط الاتى .. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84926.html

حيث يتم تقسيم البلاطة الى جزئين ...تفصل بينهما شريحة صب ..POUR STRIP يتم صبها فى وقت لاحق ..بعد السماح للبلاطتين للحركة ناتجة عن الانفعالات الحرارية بحرية ومن ثم تصب الشريحة المذكورة وتكون النتيجة النهائية بلاطة واحدة متصلة بشكل كامل وذات طول كبير جدا...

سؤالى .. اثناء بحثى فى المواقع الاجنبية عن الموضوع لمعرفة المزيد من المعلومات وجدت المنتج التالى ..والذى يتم وضعه بين ال POUR STRIP والبلاطة من الناحيتين SHEAR LOAD CONNECTORS ..ولكن يستعصى على فهمى الية عمل المنتج بالكامل ..برجاء المزيد من التوضيح عن الية عمل المنتج من اساتذتنا الافاضل اصحاب الخبرة فى المنتدى ..

رابط الشركة المنتجة مع التوضيح بالصور على الرابط التالى ..

http://www.ancon.co.uk/products/shea...ockable-dowels 
*​

لماذا يتم وضع shear connectors فى وسط بلاطة عند فاصل تمدد ؟..من ما عرفته انه يتم وضع shear connectors غالبا فى حالة وجود بلاطة خرسانية مرتكزة على steel beam ولكن لا اعلم لماذا يتم وضعه عند فاصل التمدد ؟..هل للموضوع له علاقة بفاصل التمدد ام له علاقة بضعف منطقة ربط الخرسانة القديمة بالخرسانة الجديدة مما يقلل من تحمل الخرسانة لاجهادات القص فيتم وضع shear connectors لتقوية هذه المنطقة .. ؟..
ملحوظة ..هذه مجرد تساؤلات فقط ..ومحاولة لفهم السبب الرئيسى لوضع ويمكن اعتباره تخاريف مهندس حديث التخرج :81: ..فى انتظار الرد من اساتذتنا الافاضل ..

السلام عليكم 
-ان الحالة التي تتحد ث عنها هي فاصل صب بين جزئين لبلاطة واحدة وليس فاصل تمدد حيث يكون الصب للبلاطة على اكثر من مرحلة ويكون التسليح مستمرا او ممتد من جزء الى الاخر بطول محدد(over lap) 
- الموقع الاجنبي المذكور يبين حالتين لكيفية التعامل مع فواصل الصب حيث يقارن الالية التقليدية للتعامل مع الفاصل للصب باكثر من مرحلة والتي ذكرتها اعلاه وهي ان يكون جزئين للبلاطة بينهما شريحة صب تنفذ بعد صب البلاطة بجزئيها والالية المستخدم فيها منتوج الشركة وهي روابط القص shear connectors وهي ان تربط بين جزئي البلاطة وليس وضعها بين ال POUR STRIP والبلاطة من الناحيتين كما ذكرت 
- فيما يخص الاستفسار(لماذا يتم وضع shear connectors فى وسط بلاطة ) فبما انه وكما ذتم ذكره بان الحالة لفاصل صب وليس فاصل تمدد فاذان يتم وضع تلك الروابط لاجل تعويض النقص الحاصل لمقاومة الخرسانة للقص في منطقة الفاصل والاسم يدل على ذلك 
-استخدام الروابط القصية في الفواصل الحركية المؤقتة نتيجة الصب على مراحل واستخدامها في البلاطات ذات الشد اللاحق post tension concrete
-اما عن الية عمل روابط القص بين جزئي صب لبلاطة بان يتم تثبيت الجزء المعدني الاول L shape)في الجزء الذي يصب اولا بحيث تكون حافته بوجه الخرسانة وبعد صبها وتصلبها يتم ادخال الجزء المعدني الاخر enchor والممتد في الجزء الثاني من البلاطة وبعد استكمال صب البلاطة واخذها الفترة المناسبة للتصلب وحصول الاجهادات نتيجة التفاعل و التغيرات في درجات الحرارة 
-بعد مرور 60-120 يوم وقد تم حصول الحركة والانكماش الاولي يتم ملئ الاخدود للقطعة المعدنية الاولى لالايبوكسي لغرض منع اي حركة اضافية فبذلك يتحقق جعل البلاطة بجزيئيها تعمل كجزء واحد وان تلك الروابط ستنقل قوى القص بعيدا عن الفاصل 
- نعود الى الصور وهي لحالتين مختلفتين فالاولى لفاصل صب ممتد من الجزء المصبوب للبلاطة حديد تسليح over lap) وهي تقريبا الحالة التقليدية المذكورة اعلاه 
- الصورة الثانية لفاصل تمدد تم استخدام الفلين ( يجب ان يكون محكم ولايتخلله فتحات تنفذ الخرسانة منه ) كما اعتقد ان استخدام البسكوتات بهذا الشك مع الفلين سوف لن يعطي الغطاء المناسب للحديد (من الممكن ان يضغط التسليح ويجعل البسكو ت تخترق الفلين)
- بالنسبة الى التساؤلات فاعتقد ان ان معظمها قد تم التطرق اليه ضمنيا اعلاه اما ذكرك بان الفاصل هو فاصل صب فن فواصل الصب لاتستخدم فيها الفلين (الفوم) والحالة تلك هي لفاصل تمدد وكما نلاحض عدم استمرار الحديد بين البلاطتين المصبوبة والحالية اذن البلاطتان مفصولتان تماما بفاصل تمدد يتحقق من خلاله الحركة في حال التمدد والانكماش لتجنب حصول تشققات واجهادات اضافية وتختلف محددات استخدام فواصل التمدد حسب درجات الحرارة للدول اما فواصل الصب فتستخدم عندمايطلب صب البلاطة الواحدة على مراحل لاسباب معينة منها كبرمساحة الصب 
اما اماكن استخدامه في المناطق الاقل قوة قص 
- بالنسبة للتسليح عند اطراف الفتحات قلنا في الصورة توجد فضبان تسليح قطري وموازي القطري لتجنب حدوث التشققات في اركان الفتحات اما الموازي والتي هي عند اطراف الفتحات تستخدم لعدم استمرار التسليح الذي تم قطعة بسبب وجود الفتحات فيتم وضع تسليح اضافي متعامد 
مع الاحترام


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 يوليو 2011)

فى انتظار مسك الختام ونتمنى الا يتأخر حتى تحصل الصورة على معناها كاملا وننتقل للبحث عن معنى اخر .... شكرا لكل من يساهم فى اكساب هذا الموضوع ثقل وقيمة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يوليو 2011)

hamadota قال:


> استاذنا القدير رزق حجاوى ..واستاذنا القدير المهندس حسان ..تم النقاش بينهم فى احد المواضيع بخصوص فواصل التمدد على الرابط الاتى ..
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84926.html
> 
> حيث يتم تقسيم البلاطة الى جزئين ...تفصل بينهما شريحة صب ..POUR STRIP يتم صبها فى وقت لاحق ..بعد السماح للبلاطتين للحركة *ناتجة عن الانفعالات الحرارية بحرية ومن ثم تصب الشريحة المذكورة وتكون النتيجة النهائية بلاطة واحدة متصلة بشكل كامل وذات طول كبير جدا...*
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك في البداية على حسن متابعتك لما ينشر في المنتدى والى مشاركة القيمة بخصوص shear connectors
في البداية لا بد من توضيح نقطة هامة وهي بخصوص Pour Strip والتي يكون الهدف منها هم الغاء فاصل التمدد تماما بعد السماح للبلاطة باخد الاجهادات الاولية shrinkage ويكون التسليح لها استمرارا لتسليح البلاطة.
واليكم POR STRIP بالصور

















ولمزيد من التفصل اليك هذه المشاركات الرائعة بهذا الخصوص.

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t274348.html*
اما بخصوص منتج shear connectors فهو لا يلغي فاصل وانما يبقى عليه ولكن الجديد في هذا المنتج ان يتم وضع shear connectors لفاصل التمدد Expansion joints وهذا يعود الى ان احد جزئي البلاطة قد يتعرض الى اجهاد قص وبالتالي يحصل تفات في الهبوط لذلك نجد ان يجب استخدام shear connectors للفاوصل المتحركة Movement Joints (تمدد Expansion Joints ، هبوط Settlement Joints ،فاصل زلزالي Earthquake Joints ) في الحالات التالية​
البلاطات الارضية slab on grade​



الارضيات الخرسانية ( طرق ، مطارات ،....) Concrete Pavement​
الجدران الاستنادية Retaining Walls​
وكذلك تستعمل shear Connectors في مقاطع composite section




واعود الان للمنتج الذي ذكرته








من خلال الصور السابقة نلاحظ​
ان الهدف من shear connectors هو مقاومة الاحمال الموازية للفاصل الحركي movement joint (اجهاد القص في منطقة الفاصل ).​
الغاء corbel (Floor to wall connection واستبدال الحمل عليها وتحميلة الى shear connectors وهذا حقيقة في وجهة نظر ولا افضل استخدامها بحسب هذه التفصلية corble اكثر امانا من التفصيلة المقترحة .​
الغاء pour strip وتنفيذ فاصل التمدد مع shear connectors وهذه التفصيلة لم تأتي بشيء جديد رسواء وضع shear connectors مع ان الهدف من pour strip هو الغاء فاصل التمدد وخصة في المناطق الزلزالية وبالتالي فان هذه التفصيلة لا افضل استخدمها اذا كان كان التصميم يهدف لالغاء فاصل التمدد.​
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> فى انتظار مسك الختام ونتمنى الا يتأخر حتى تحصل الصورة على معناها كاملا وننتقل للبحث عن معنى اخر .... شكرا لكل من يساهم فى اكساب هذا الموضوع ثقل وقيمة


السلام عليكم
الصورة الاولى غير واضحة المعني لذلك لا تعليق عليها.






من خلال الصورة يتضح ما يلي

ما تم ذكره سابقا حول تفصيلة الحديد وان هذه الصورة لفاصل تمدد في البلاطة Expansion joints
سوء مصنعية في انهاء الخرسانة للمرحلة الاولي.
استخدام مادة بولسترين منخفض الكثافة (لرخص الثمن) وهناك مواد افضل منها 
تفصيلة فاصل التمدد غير مناسبة حيث تسمح للماء بالمرور من خلال الفاصل والافضل التفصيلة التالية







ولتلافي هذا الخطأ يمكن استخدام هذه التفصيلة





وللمزيد حول تفاصيل Expansion Joints
http://www.wbacorp.com/products/ProductResults.aspx?FamilyID=17


----------



## usama_usama2003 (26 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل اسامة بالنسبة للتسليح الاضافى عند الاطراف فهو من وجهة نظرى ضمن حديد الشبكة العلوية فى الفلات سلاب ومن الممكن زيادته فى منطقة الفتحات وهذا عن تفكير وليس علم كامل وارجو من الاستاذ رزق حجاوى الاجابة عن سؤالك باءذن الله


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب أحمد وفي انتظار اجابه استاذنا المهندس رزق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2011)

تسجيل للمتابعه لاحقا


----------



## احمد سكولز (26 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد التحية اليوم موعدنا مع الصورة رقم 4 فى انتظار معنى لها ويتم مناقشته والوصول لرؤية كاملة باءذن الله وارجو المشاركات من اكبر عدد من الذين يشاهدوا الموضوع فمن له رؤية ولو حتى قريبة للصواب له شرف المحاولة والمشاركة الفعالة



استاذى الفاضل رزق حجاوى بعد التحية .. الصورة الأولى تم عمل فاصل صب للبلاطة والكمرة وكان فى اخر جزء من السقف ناحية اليمين فهل هذا الفاصل يتم عمله قصدا فى هذا المكان ام انه يتم عمله طبقا لشكل المومينت فى الكمرات او البلاطات وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم وبعد التحية على اهل العلم والنور ...
 موعدنا اليوم مع الصورة رقم 5 وهى تحتاج ايضا لمعنى حتى تكتمل الرؤية وتصل الفكرة وان شاء الله فى انتظار الاراء والمشاركات واتمنى من الله ان ينفعنا ويصلح احوالنا جميعا وشكرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2011)

*بالنسبة للصورة رقم 1






من الملاحظ:-
1- تحميل كمرة العنب على جانبى الحائط بمسافة كافية ..

3- سند السقف بشدة معدنية steel formework (مش عارف ليه ) المفروض أعمال السقف تكون انتهت ؟؟


* 4- استخدام طوب اسمنتى بأبعاد معينة فى اعمال المبانى (الطابوق ) 2- سند العتب بجاكات هيدروليكية hydraulic jack 1-


----------



## احمد سكولز (27 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك المهندس الصامت على التفاعل ولكن ماذا بخصوص كمرة العتب وماذا عن المسافة داخل الحائط وما هى فائدة هذا الكمر عند الفتحات او الابواب والشبابيك وننتظر المشاركات الجديدة ان شاء الله


----------



## asad* (27 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم
المجموعة الخامسة من الصور لعتبة باب (lintel ) وقد تم اسنادها بجكات يدوية بسبب تحميلها بالبناء وكذلك صب السقف واعتقد بانه سيتم رفع الجكات بعد وصول خرسانة السقف الى المقاومة المناسبة​​​*


----------



## asad* (27 يوليو 2011)

*· **السلام عليكم*
*المجموعة الخامسة من الصور لعتبة باب ( lintel) وقد تم اسنادها بجكات يدوية بسبب تحميلها بالبناء وكذلك بصبة السقف (البلاطة ) واعتقد بانه سيتم رفع الجكات بعد وصول خرسانة السقف الى المقاومة المناسبة*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 يوليو 2011)

*


احمد سكولز قال:



اشكرك المهندس الصامت على التفاعل ولكن ماذا بخصوص كمرة العتب وماذا عن المسافة داخل الحائط وما هى فائدة هذا الكمر عند الفتحات او الابواب والشبابيك وننتظر المشاركات الجديدة ان شاء الله

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما أعرفه بخصوص كمرة التعتيب أنه يتم زيادة ارتفاع الكمرة الى 70 سم أو 80 سم ..**




**

وأما بخصوص الاعتاب بالابعاد (20&20&L) مثلا ..**
فهى لحمل أعمال الطوب أعلاه 
مسافة الارتكاز :- 30 سم أو حسب المسافة اللازمة..




*


----------



## احمد سكولز (27 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل على التوضيح ولكن هل مسافة الارتكاز = ارتفاع العتب


----------



## asad* (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

-الكمرة او الجسر او العتبة (beam ,lintel (العتبة تطلق على الجسر او الكمرة الممتدة فوق الفتحات والتي هي من الاجزاء الانشائية الخرسانية المسلحة والتي تقوم باسناد الاحمال فوق الفتحات )فتحات النوافذ والابواب وغيرها( 
-تصمم العتبات بنفس القوانين للاجزاء التي تتعرض لعزوم الثني flexural members  ويحسب تسليح القص على فرض ان الخرسانة هي تتحمل القص وان اي زيادة في قوة القص عن ما تتحمله الخرسانة فسيتحمله حديد التسليح 

-بالنسبة الى مسافة ارتكاز العتبة فتختلف باختلاف الاحمال المسلطة وطول فضاء الفتحة
-بالنسبة لفائدته كما ذكرت اعلاه بانها تقوم باسناد الاحمال فوق الفتحات وتنقلها الى جدران الارتكاز


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

اخى الكريم المهندس اسد بارك الله فيك على الافادة وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
اليوم موعدنا مع الصورة رقم 6 والتى تحتاج لمعنى هندسى واضح حتى تكتمل الصورة باءذن الله وشكرا


----------



## asad* (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الصور لعتبة (lintel )في جدار قص ذو فتحات اسفل العتبة واعلاها و قد تم اضافة تسليح جانبي موازي وتسليح قطري للفتحة بالاظافة الى التسليح الرئيسي للجدار بسبب قطع التسليح الذي كان من المفترض ان يكزن امتداده مكان الفتحة و حيث ان وجود الفتحات في جدران القص تتطلب تقوية محيط الفتحة لمقاومة الاجهادات المحتملة عليها ونقلها لبقية الجدار ولتفادي حدوث التشققات في الاركان


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

فى انتظار الاراء والمشاركات الاخرى وشكرا للاخ الكريم على رؤيته


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 يوليو 2011)

دا عباره عن bracing من الحديد بيستخدم بسبب زياده أحمال الرياح والزلازل

موجود بالكود المصري صفحه 6 - 103


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

احييك على رؤيتك مهندس اسلام والصورة ما زالت مطروحة للمناقشة لأهمية ذلك


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

الصورة عبارة عن coupling beam وفائدتها مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية فى المنشات العالية ويتم عملها داخل حوائط القص وفى المرفقات صورتين اضافيتين لهذه الكمرة وارجو من الاساتذة توضيح الموضوع ان امكن وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ... اليوم اطرح على حضراتكم الصورة رقم 7 ان شاء الله وفى انتظار المشاركة وابداء الرأى وتحياتى لكم .


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم...اشكر الاستاذ احمد على طرح هكذا موضوع جميل يمكن اعتباره دورة في التنفيذ..وانا بانتظار شرح الاخوة بخصوص coupling beam...لان معلوماتي جدا محدودة في هذا المجال ومحتاج اعرف استعمالاته بشكل اوسع وبارك الله بجميع الاخوة ..واكرر شكري للاستاذ احمد سكولز


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى للأخ الفاضل المهندس احمد العراقى وتحياتى للاخوة الافاضل الذين يثقلون الموضوع ويزيدون قيمته واكرر رجائى ان يتم مناقشة او طرح رؤى جديدة عن موضوع coupling beam مع الصورة الجديدة رقم 7 نظرا لاهمية الموضوع وعدم المام الكثيرين به ... بارك الله فى كل اخ فاضل


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم..ان طرح استاذ احمد سكولز لصور ال*coupling beam شجعني على البحث وقد وجدت هذا الفديو اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aLz8DbkOUc ...وانا بانتظار المزيد من المهندسين الافاضل..
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 يوليو 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> الصورة عبارة عن coupling beam وفائدتها مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية فى المنشات العالية ويتم عملها داخل حوائط القص وفى المرفقات صورتين اضافيتين لهذه الكمرة وارجو من الاساتذة توضيح الموضوع ان امكن وشكرا


السلام عليكم
هناك تصحيح بسيط لما ذكرت فكمرة الربط coupling beam كما هو واضح في الصور والفيديو/ المهندس احمد العراقي هو لوصل جدران القص ( وليس داخل )لتعمل معا ضد الاحمال الجانبية ( الرياح والزلازال) وهي تستخدم عندما يكون لدينا فصل في جدران القص بسبب الفتحات ( المصاعد في الواجهة التي بها ابواب ، جدران الحاملة للسلم ، الواجهات الحارجية والتي بها فتحتات).


ويمكن ان تكون كمرة الربط coupling beam من

حديد التسليح بشكل قطري وافقي مع كانات
حديد Steel concrete coupling beam والذي يسمى Composite coupling beam وعادة يتم استخدام مقطع I Beam




















لاحظ طريقة تفصيل الحديد القطري diagonal steel عندما لا يكون هناك اماكنية لتأمين طول التثبيت والفتحتات متجاوة











للمزيد يمنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالي والنقاشات القيمة للموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118648-4.html


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا استاذ رزق شرح وافي ومجهود كبير من حضرتك..بارك الله بعمرك


----------



## احمد سكولز (30 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لك مهندس رزق ... دائما ننتظر شرح حضرتك الوافى الذى يكون ختامه مسك لاى موضوع بحمد لله واتوجه بالشكر للمهندس احمد العراقى على الفيديو وبالتالى يكون هذا الموضوع وضحت صورته ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد سكولز (30 يوليو 2011)

ان شاء الله فى انتظار مناقشة الصورة الجديدة وهى للرافعة tower crane والباقى مطروح للمناقشة وابداء الرأى فى المعنى للصورة وتوضيحه باءذن الله من الاخوة الكرام ...


----------



## asad* (31 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في الابنية متعددة الطوابق والممتدة افقيات الى مساحات واسعة يصعب الية ايصال المواد والصب والتنقل تكون صعبة وبعض الاحيان مستحيلة عندما تكون الرافعات البرجية في اماكن طرفية لعدم امكانية الوصول الى المناطق الوسطية فيتم اللجوء الى اماكن مناسبة لنصب تلك الارافعات يتم تحديدها لتغطية جميع الموقع حتى وان كانت تخترق الابنية فيتم الاستمرار باكمال البناية تلك مع تركة مساحة مناسبة محيطة بالرافعة لا يتم صب سقوفها ولجميع الطوابق على ان يتم اخراج اطوال محددة ومناسبة لحديد التسليح (overlap )من جميع الاضلاع يتم ايصالها مع بعضها بالتسليح بعد ان يتم رفع الرافعة ومن ثم صبها بمساعدة مواد لاصقة (الايبوكسي الرابط للخرسانة الجديدة بالقديمة)


----------



## hamadota (31 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الفاضل اسد ..واستاذنا الفاضل مهندس رزق حجاوى ..مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة والاهتمام بالرد على استفسارى بشرح وافى .. وجزاكم الله كل خير ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أغسطس 2011)

asad* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الابنية متعددة الطوابق والممتدة افقيات الى مساحات واسعة يصعب الية ايصال المواد والصب والتنقل تكون صعبة وبعض الاحيان مستحيلة عندما تكون الرافعات البرجية في اماكن طرفية لعدم امكانية الوصول الى المناطق الوسطية فيتم اللجوء الى اماكن مناسبة لنصب تلك الارافعات يتم تحديدها لتغطية جميع الموقع حتى وان كانت تخترق الابنية فيتم الاستمرار باكمال البناية تلك مع تركة مساحة مناسبة محيطة بالرافعة لا يتم صب سقوفها ولجميع الطوابق على ان يتم اخراج اطوال محددة ومناسبة لحديد التسليح (overlap )من جميع الاضلاع يتم ايصالها مع بعضها بالتسليح بعد ان يتم رفع الرافعة ومن ثم صبها بمساعدة مواد لاصقة (الايبوكسي الرابط للخرسانة الجديدة بالقديمة)



هل هناك مواصفات واشتراطات محددة لتلك الفتحات بمعنى هل تعامل معاملة الفتحات التى ذكرناها فى مناقشة سابقة ويتم عمل تسليح قطرى لها فى البلاطة حولها ام انها فتحة بسيطة يتم وقف الصب عندها فقط بدون اشتراطات وشكرا للمهندس الفاضل اسد


----------



## asad* (1 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم *

*رمضان مبارك على الامة الاسلامية وكل عام والجميع بخير*

*- ان استخدام الحالة تلك هي حالة تنفيذية وليست تصميمية اي ان واقع حال العمل وضرورة الاستمرار بالتنفيذ بانسيابية هي التي تجعل الكوادر الهندسية للمشروع تقرير ذلك ، بقي موقع الفتحة بالامكان استشارة المصمم عن المكان الامثل لتلك الفتحة من ناحية العزوم وا**لقص*
*- ان وجود فتحات دائمية في البلاطة تمثل منطقة ضعف اذا ما لم يتم حسابها تصميميا لعدم استمرار الخرسانة وحديد التسليح فلذلك يتم إضافة التسليح القطري والموازي الذي يعمل على نقل الاجهادات الواصلة الى الفتحات الى بقية البلاطة ، بعض الحالات لا يتم الاكتفاء بالحديد القطري والموازي وانما قد يضاف حديد الى جميع البلاطة المحيطة بالفتحة وهذا ما يتم تصميمه حسب مساحة الفتحة و مقدار الحمل *
*- ان فتحات البلاطة موضوع البحث هي فتحات مؤقتة ، وان تصميم البلاطة كجزء واحد بدون فتحات وبالامكان تكثيف الوصلات ( **overlap **) في تلك المناطق *​


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أغسطس 2011)

asad* قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *رمضان مبارك على الامة الاسلامية وكل عام والجميع بخير*
> 
> ...



تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانت بخير اخى الفاضل واشكرك شكرا جزيلا على التفاعل معنا


----------



## ash hag (1 أغسطس 2011)

احب ان أسجل تحياتي للمهندس أحمد في اختيار الصور والمواضيع الهامة التي يطرحها وللمهندس رزق بمشاركته القيمة وأسلوب شرحه للأمور بحرفية استاذ الجامعة و أرجو مزيد من المواضيع التي يستفيد بها أعضاء المنتدي والله الموفق لتقدم أمتنا بإذن الله


----------



## asad* (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يتم اسناد البلاطة بالجكات مادامت الفتحة


----------



## ر.م علي (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ash hag (2 أغسطس 2011)

أسمح لي يا أخي المهندس أحمد أن أعرض هذه الصور التي توضح انهيار أحد الأبنية بمدينة شنغهاي فأرجو أن يتم تحليل الصور من حيث سبب سقوط البناية والأهم هو سبب عدم انهيار البناية رغم سقوطها . أرجو أن يتم الاستفادة من هذا الموقف بناءا علي أراءكم وتفسيركم . والله الموفق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 أغسطس 2011)

ash hag قال:


> أسمح لي يا أخي المهندس أحمد أن أعرض هذه الصور التي توضح انهيار أحد الأبنية بمدينة شنغهاي فأرجو أن يتم تحليل الصور من حيث سبب سقوط البناية والأهم هو سبب عدم انهيار البناية رغم سقوطها . أرجو أن يتم الاستفادة من هذا الموقف بناءا علي أراءكم وتفسيركم . والله الموفق


 السلام عليكم
لقد تم طرح هذا الموضوع سابقا ومناقشته بالتفصيل للاسباب الانهيار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141955.html


----------



## احمد سكولز (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم وكل عام والاخوة الكرام بخير وعافية ....
ان شاء الله اليوم موعدنا مع الصورة رقم 7 فى هذا الموضوع وننتظر المعنى المناسب وتحياتى لكم


----------



## asad* (3 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
- الصور هي لاجل اعمال الانضاج curing للخرسانة التي تم صبها حديثا والتي تستمر بمدة لاتقل عن سبعة ايام بعد الصب حيث الصورة الاولى تم استخدام اغطية ( الجنفاص) تحتفظ بالرطوبة اكثر فترة ممكنة يتم غمرها بالماء حال يباسها والصورة الثانية تم استخدام طبقات النايلون في تغطية البلاطة لتقليل تبخر ماء الخرسانة ، وايضا يتم ترطيب البلاطة اسفل النايلون حال يباس الخرسانة 
- الطريقتين كما قلنا لعملية انضاج الخرسانة حيث نتيجة التفاعلات الحاصلة لمكونات الخرسانة وارتفاع درجة حرارة الخرسانة يتم استخدام ماء الخلط في التفاعل ويتبخر الجزء الاخر فيتم انضاجها بالماء لغرض استمرارية التفاعل 
- تستمر العملية حتى اكتساب الخرسانة الصلابة والمقاومة المطلوبة ​


----------



## احمد سكولز (3 أغسطس 2011)

معنى محترم من المهندس اسد جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا وننتظر الاخوة


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أغسطس 2011)

ماذا عن معالجة الخرسانة بعد صبها ؟؟


----------



## ramysilver2004 (5 أغسطس 2011)

صوره 1 حائط خرسانى خارج من لبشه و تم زنبرته لزيادة التماسك و قد قمت بتنفيذ مثل هذه الصوره فى خزان أرضى سعة 5000 م3 و به حوائط داخليه (لا تحتاج ل ووتر ستوب) و يتم الزنبره كما قلت لزيادة التماسك
صوره 2 عمود لكوبرى


----------



## asad* (5 أغسطس 2011)

ramysilver2004 قال:


> صوره 1 حائط خرسانى خارج من لبشه و تم زنبرته لزيادة التماسك و قد قمت بتنفيذ مثل هذه الصوره فى خزان أرضى سعة 5000 م3 و به حوائط داخليه (لا تحتاج ل ووتر ستوب) و يتم الزنبره كما قلت لزيادة التماسك
> صوره 2 عمود لكوبرى


 
السلام عليكم 
الصورتين كما تم ملاحظته بانهما لحالة واحدة حيث الصورة الاولى تم رفع النايلون ( والذي يمكن مشاهدة اطرافه المرفوعة في الصورة ) ليتم الكشف عن الغطاء الاخر وهو الجنفاص والصورة الثانية تتضمن الغطائين يتم استخدامهما سويا لاعطاء الحالة الافضل في عملية الانضاج


----------



## ramysilver2004 (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أغسطس 2011)

ramysilver2004 قال:


> صوره 1 حائط خرسانى خارج من لبشه و تم زنبرته لزيادة التماسك و قد قمت بتنفيذ مثل هذه الصوره فى خزان أرضى سعة 5000 م3 و به حوائط داخليه (لا تحتاج ل ووتر ستوب) و يتم الزنبره كما قلت لزيادة التماسك
> صوره 2 عمود لكوبرى



تحياتى للمهندس رامى وشكرا على رؤيتك لكن اين قمت بعمل الزنبرة فى الخزان وما معنى ( ووتر ستوب ) وبالنسبة للعمود فهو عمود فى مشروع برج وليس كوبرى ولكنه عمود اولا واخيرا وننتظر مشاركاتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أغسطس 2011)

asad* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصورتين كما تم ملاحظته بانهما لحالة واحدة حيث الصورة الاولى تم رفع النايلون ( والذي يمكن مشاهدة اطرافه المرفوعة في الصورة ) ليتم الكشف عن الغطاء الاخر وهو الجنفاص والصورة الثانية تتضمن الغطائين يتم استخدامهما سويا لاعطاء الحالة الافضل في عملية الانضاج



تحياتى لك ولرؤيتك الجيدة وطرح المعنى المناسب اخى الكريم


----------



## asad* (5 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى للمهندس رامى وشكرا على رؤيتك لكن اين قمت بعمل الزنبرة فى الخزان وما معنى ( ووتر ستوب ) وبالنسبة للعمود فهو عمود فى مشروع برج وليس كوبرى ولكنه عمود اولا واخيرا وننتظر مشاركاتك

*السلام عليكم *
*يرجى عرض صور اخرى لتلك الحالات واضحة لمشاهدة الجزء الانشائي حيث ان قرائتي للصور تقول بانها لجزء افقي وليس لجزء عمودي (لعمود او جدار ) حيث ان قطع الاغطية سواء النايلون او الجنفاص قد اخذ استقراره باتجاه الجزء الخرساني اي بالجاذبية (بالرغم من عدم احكام تثبيتها بالتوتر ) حيث انها في الاجزاء العمودية في حال عدم توتيرها ستكون متهدلة وخاصة حافة النايلون الواضح بالرغم من انه حر الا انه مستقر وغير متدلي تجاه الاسفل ( اذا ما قلنا انه جزء عمودي ) بالاضافة الى ان عدد قطع الجنفاص ثلاثة قطع عرض فاذا ما قلنا بان عرض الصافي لها 90 سم مضروبا في ثلاث فسيكون الجزء عرضه بحدود 3 امتار مع الجزء الغير مغطى *
*مع الاحترام للجميع *​


----------



## asad* (5 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم *
*يرجى عرض صور اخرى لتلك الحالات واضحة لمشاهدة الجزء الانشائي حيث ان قرائتي للصور تقول بانها لجزء افقي وليس لجزء عمودي (لعمود او جدار ) حيث ان قطع الاغطية سواء النايلون او الجنفاص قد اخذ استقراره باتجاه الجزء الخرساني اي بالجاذبية (بالرغم من عدم احكام تثبيتها بالتوتر ) حيث انها في الاجزاء العمودية في حال عدم توتيرها ستكون متهدلة وخاصة حافة النايلون الواضح بالرغم من انه حر الا انه مستقر وغير متدلي تجاه الاسفل ( اذا ما قلنا انه جزء عمودي ) بالاضافة الى ان عدد قطع الجنفاص ثلاثة قطع عرض فاذا ما قلنا بان عرض الصافي لها 90 سم مضروبا في ثلاث فسيكون الجزء عرضه بحدود 3 امتار مع الجزء الغير مغطى *
* مع الاعتذار للاطالة واحترامي للجميع *​


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الكريم مهندس اسد هذا الجزء الذى تم تغطيته هو جزء خرسانة بسمك اكبر من سمك البلاطة العادية سيتم استخدامه كمكاتب او طرقات فى هذا المكان من المبنى وتمت معالجته بالأخص باستخدام طريقة النايلون والجنفاص وشكرا لك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (6 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> فى الملف المرفق توضيح بسيط لكيفية عمل تقليل قطاع العمود ( تخسيس العمود ) حتى تكتمل الصورة


السلام عليكم لقد شاهدت الملف الان واندهشت لطريقة تخسيس العمود المتبعة لديكم فنحن عندنا ممنوع لي الحديد فلم يعد ينقل اي حمل اي انه لم يعد صالحا وعند لي السيخ نعمد على الحفر تحت الي بطول 50مضروب في القطرالسيخ ونرفض تماما هذه الطريقة غريب كيف تختلف الهندسة من مكان لاخر خاصة في الامور الاساسية


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى لكى المهندسة فاطمة ولكن الطريقة المتبعة عندنا فى الموقع والتنفيذ الموجودة فى الصورة رقم 2 وهذا الملف انه هو توضيح فقط لطريقة اخرى كانت تتبع لعمل تخسيس العمود بدون ان يموت ويتم تزريع حديد العمود الجديد ولكن انا لم اراها بعينى عمليا للامانة ونرجو من السادة الافاضل توضيح اجابة لسؤالك


----------



## asad* (6 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك استاذ احمد على الايضاح حيث اردت ان استوضح بان الجزء هو ليس بعمود او جدار واوضحت 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الافاضل .. الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 8 والتى تحتاج لمعنى ورؤية وتحياتى لكم جميعا ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم الصورة عبارة عن نظام للشدة الخشبية لحائط القص shear wall وهو من انتاج شركة doka الشهيرة فى اعمال الشدات والفرم ويتم سحب هذا الحائط المكون من العروق الخشبية عند الصب عن طريق عدد من البكر يتصل بها كابلات حتى يلامس الحائط ويتم تقفيله قبل الصب .... ونتمنى من الاخوة الكرام اضافة معانى ورؤى لان الموضوع مبنى على المشاركة والله الموفق


----------



## ramysilver2004 (8 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى لكم جميعا فأنا جديد فى المنتدى و لم ألاحظ وجود صور أخرى تم تنزيلها إلا لاحقا و ذلك سبب تأخر مشاركتى فى الصور فلم ألاحظ إلا أول صوره
و سأكون متابع جيد بإذن الله لما أجده من الإستفاده


----------



## ramysilver2004 (8 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس أحمد سكولز : بالنسبه للزنبره التى قمت بها فى الخزان كانت فى الحوائط الخارجيه لإزالة الطبقه الضعيفه من الخرسانه التى على السطح و ذلك بجوار ال ( water stop ) لزيادة قوة التماسك و أما الووتر ستوب فو يستخدم فى المنشآت المائيه فى حالة وجود فواصل صب امنع تسرب المياه و سأقوم بالبحث عن صور المشروع و أرفقها للتوضيح بس أدعيلى أجدها


----------



## ramysilver2004 (8 أغسطس 2011)

أنا لقيت الصور بس مش عارف طريقة تنزيلها على المنتدى


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أغسطس 2011)

بص يا مهندس رامى انت هتضغط على post reply وبعد كده هتلاقى صفحة بيضاء لكتابة موضوعك وانزل تحت شوية هتلاقى مربع خاص برفع الصور او الملفات اضغط عليه سيقوم بفتح صفحة اختار منها الصور من على الجهاز الخاص بك من browse وتحياتى لك دائما


----------



## ramysilver2004 (8 أغسطس 2011)

الصور أنا لقيتها و جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramysilver2004 (8 أغسطس 2011)

ألف ألف شكر مهندس أحمد


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل مهندس رامى ولكن رجاء من حضرتك توضيح الصورة بطريقتك حتى يصل معناها وتصبح بمعنى باءذن الله يسهل على الجميع فهمه


----------



## Eng.wsa (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير​جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز وارجو ان يستمر واود ان اشارك في موضوع الcoupled shear wall كما بين اخواننا الافاضل انها عباره عن كمره تربط بين الحوائط التي من غير الممكن ان تكون حائط واحد بسبب وجود فتحة مصعد مثلا واود ان اضيف ان تاثير الcoupling المرجو منه هو تقليل الاجهادات على الحائط ويوجد معادلات تحكم هذا الامر وهي على الرابط التالي: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3e0h9bt9oqrt8fh


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أغسطس 2011)

تحيااااااااااتى لمشاركتك القيمة وفى انتظارك فى المشاركات القادمة وان كنت تحب ان تبدى رايك او تضيف اى معنى على مناقشة سابقى فلتتفضل وسيسعدنا ذلك


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ... سأطرح ان شاء الله الصورة رقم 9 وننتظر المعنى الهندسى لها حسب وجهة نظر كل اخ فاضل وارجو من الجميع المشاركة حيث انه كلما تعددت الرؤى كلما كان المعنى اقوى وشكرا لكم


----------



## ramysilver2004 (11 أغسطس 2011)

أعتقد أعتقد ده جزء حيتعمل عليه إختبار شميدت هامر


----------



## ramysilver2004 (11 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبه لصورى الشريط الأزرق ده هو الووتر ستوب أى مانع تسرب الماء و يستخدم فى المنشآت المائيه لمنع تسرب الماء و حدور على صور تانيه أوضح و أشرحها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.wsa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير​
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز وارجو ان يستمر واود ان اشارك في موضوع الcoupled shear wall كما بين اخواننا الافاضل انها عباره عن كمره تربط بين الحوائط التي من غير الممكن ان تكون حائط واحد بسبب وجود فتحة مصعد مثلا واود ان اضيف ان تاثير الcoupling المرجو منه هو تقليل الاجهادات على الحائط ويوجد معادلات تحكم هذا الامر وهي على الرابط التالي:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3e0h9bt9oqrt8fh


السلام عليكم
لقد تم شرح بالصور coupled shear wall في وقت سابق
واليك الصور التي وضعها المهندس احمد
















وهذه مشاركة فيها شرح للصور الثلاث السابقة
هناك تصحيح بسيط لما ذكرت فكمرة الربط coupling beam كما هو واضح في الصور والفيديو/ المهندس احمد العراقي هو لوصل جدران القص ( وليس داخل )لتعمل معا ضد الاحمال الجانبية ( الرياح والزلازال) وهي تستخدم عندما يكون لدينا فصل في جدران القص بسبب الفتحات ( المصاعد في الواجهة التي بها ابواب ، جدران الحاملة للسلم ، الواجهات الحارجية والتي بها فتحتات).



ويمكن ان تكون كمرة الربط coupling beam من 

حديد التسليح بشكل قطري وافقي مع كانات
حديد Steel concrete coupling beam والذي يسمى Composite coupling beam وعادة يتم استخدام مقطع I Beam



















لاحظ طريقة تفصيل الحديد القطري diagonal steel عندما لا يكون هناك اماكنية لتأمين طول التثبيت والفتحتات متجاوة











للمزيد يمنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالي والنقاشات القيمة للموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118648-4.html


----------



## StealthBattle (11 أغسطس 2011)

Eng.ma7moud تعالا معانا انا بتدرب فى حسن علام فى مشروع المتحف القومى للحضاره المصريه صحيح ان المشورع فى طور التشطيب لكن هاستفاد كتير من الشغل المتميز الى اتعمل فى الموقع


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 أغسطس 2011)

نورت يا استاذ رزق طال غيابك عن مشاركتنا فى الموضوع


----------



## احمد سكولز (12 أغسطس 2011)

فى انتظار المعنى للصورة 9


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

*صور لتنفيذ مبنى*

السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر المهندس اسلام Civil Engineering بالسماح باستخدام هذه الصور من مشاركة له على فيس بوك لمتلقى المهندس العرب
يمكن المشاركة بالتعليق اسفل كل صورة لمن يرغب بالمشاركة، وقد وضعت تعليق بسيط للتعريف بالصورة.




كنت اتوقع ان هذه حفرة استكشافية بجانب المبنى القائم
التعليق :----




ومعرفة عمق المياه الجوفيه.
التعليق :---





لكن كانت الحفر السابقة هي حفريات القواعد للمبنى
التعليق :-----










الشدة للاعمدة وتفصيلة حديد التسليح لاحد الاعمدة .
التعليق :-----





حديد تسليح للسقف slab
التعليق:-----




حديد تسليح الكمره
التعليق :---




خرسانة البلاطة وهي كالمراه ؟؟
التعليق :---




من خلال هذه الصورة نلاحظ ان الابنية المجاورة هي 5 طوابق وبالتالي فمن المؤكد ان هذا البناء مماثل له
التعليق :---








نتيجة طبيعية للخرسانة بعد ان جفت ؟؟.
التعليق:----




احدث الطرق لتوصيل الكهرباء للمباني ؟؟.​


----------



## asad* (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الصور تحمل تنفيذ ذو عيوب منها لا الحصر 
- كمية من القالب الخشبي قديم وغير جيد 
- ابعاد قواعد الاعمدة صغيرة وخاصة اذا كانت البناية لخمس طوابق 
- تم استخدام حديد تسليح ( مستعمل ، صدأ ، غير مستقيم ، وكمية منه املس، ذو مقاطع وكمية غير كافي خاصة في الأعمدة ، لم يتم تحكيم العمل للتسليح بتثبيته في اماكنه وبشكل منتظم وبمسافات متساوية ولم يتم وضع البسكوتات التي تحقق الغطاء المناسب المطلوب ، تربيط التسليح غير جيد ، لم يتم ربط واحكام الوصلات over lap للاعمدة ، بالنسبة للسقف لم يتم تكسيح التسليح عند اماكن الجسور حسب المسافات والاطوال المناسبة ومتناسبة مع اطوال الفضاءات والحديد المضاف عند الجسور ليست باطوال كافية 
- حدوث التشققات نتيجة عملية الانكماش واعتقد بسبب التاخر في عملية الانضاج مع عدم استعمال المروحة بعد الصب لتسويته وملء الشقوق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أغسطس 2011)

*صور تنفيذية وتعليق*

السلام عليكم
للمساهمة في هذا الموضوع سأقوم بشكل يومي ان شاء الله بعرض صورة تنفيذية من مشاريع ذات مستوى عال من التنفيذ ،مع وضع اطار حول التعليق المطلوب.


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أغسطس 2011)

> للمساهمة في هذا الموضوع سأقوم بشكل يومي ان شاء الله بعرض صورة تنفيذية من مشاريع ذات مستوى عال من التنفيذ ،مع وضع اطار حول التعليق المطلوب.


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للمساهمة في هذا الموضوع سأقوم بشكل يومي ان شاء الله بعرض صورة تنفيذية من مشاريع ذات مستوى عال من التنفيذ ،مع وضع اطار حول التعليق المطلوب.



أرجو من حضرتك توضيح الأعمال الخاصة بالاوناش كيفية تيثبيتها ...وأنواعها ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> أرجو من حضرتك توضيح الأعمال الخاصة بالاوناش كيفية تيثبيتها ...وأنواعها ..


 السلام عليكم
ان شاءالله في موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ساجمل اكثر انواع الاوناش tower cranes المستخدم في اعمال تنفيذ الابنية وطرق تثبيتها.
واليك ما نشرته سابقا بهذا الخصوص
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231127.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-73.html


----------



## محمود مدكور (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل مدني (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا..............يااخي .....بارك الله فيك......


----------



## struct-eng (16 أغسطس 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان شاءالله في موضوع مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ساجمل اكثر انواع الاوناش tower cranes المستخدم في اعمال تنفيذ الابنية وطرق تثبيتها.
> واليك ما نشرته سابقا بهذا الخصوص
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231127.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-73.html


*
جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس رزق .. وما كنت شاهدته المشاركة الاولى .. ولم أرى المشاركة الثانية .
شكرا على هذه الصور النادرة .. ونرجو من حضرتك اضافة مزيد من المعلومات ..
ووفقك الله لكل خير ..
*


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 أغسطس 2011)

عندى سؤال 
فى بلاطه solid slab فى احد المواقع تم تكثيف الحديد فى نصف البحر 
بحوالى خمسه اسياخ 
فما هو السبب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم







المستطيل (البتقالي ) يتم تغطية حديد التسليح للاعمدة والجدران بقميص من البلاستيك لحماية حديد التسليح من الخرسانة اثناء الصب ( للبلاطات او الاساسات )حتى لا نضطر لتنظيف الحديد واضاعة الجهد والوقت .
المستطيل( الازرق ) في الشافت عندما نستخدم الطوبارالمنزلق او عندما يكون هناك تشريك بين الجدار والبلاطة او الرامب نقوم بتركيب حديد التسليح في الجدار على شكل حرف U (افقى ) ونغظي الحديد بالبولسترين وبعد صب الجدار نقوم بتنظيف البولسترين وتعديل الحديد كما في الصورة المرفقة.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم الصورة رقم 2


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*- اللون البرتقالى تمام
- بالنسبة للون الازرق ماذا يعنى (الشافت ) و(الطوبار المنزلق )؟؟
وما فكرة جعل الجديد على شكل u ؟؟
-فى المشاركة التالية بالنسبة للصورة رقم 2 ليس عليها تعليق ؟؟

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ..
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *- اللون البرتقالى تمام*
> *- بالنسبة للون الازرق ماذا يعنى (الشافت ) و(الطوبار المنزلق )؟؟*
> *وما فكرة جعل الجديد على شكل u ؟؟*
> *-فى المشاركة التالية بالنسبة للصورة رقم 2 ليس عليها تعليق ؟؟*
> *وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ..*


السلام عليكم
ا لشافت=الكور Shaft or core هو الجزء الرئيسي في من جدران القص shear walls في المبنى وفي الصورة السابقة هو جدران المصعد.
ويستخدم في تنفيذها نظام slip form اي الطوبار(الشدة) المنزلق او نظام الشدة المتسلقة climbing formwork.
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في اكثر من مشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159470.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87426.html
اما حديد التسليح starter bars في الجدران لتأمين طول التثبيت ولعدم ثقب الشدة وللسماح لنظام الشدة بالتحرك للاعلى نقوم بتثبيت حديد التسليح (التشريك) داخل سماكة الجدرار على شكل حرف U بحيث يتم تعديل بعد ذلك ليصبح على شكل L حيث يكون جزء من الحديد قد تم تثبيته في المرحلة الاولى للصب والجزء الثاني في المرحلة الثانية.


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للصورة الاولى فهل هو نظام الليفت سلاب المتبع فى التنفيذ ام ماذا ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (17 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم الصورة رقم 2



الصورة عبارة عن فاصل صب لبلاطة عند تواجد الاعمدة ( اقل عزوم ) وتم وضع شيت معدنى لا اعرف بالظبط ما فائدته ولكن يمكن ان يكون بدلا من تخشين السطه القديم وتركه مائلا بزاوية 45 والمعنى الذى طرحته يحتمل الصواب او الخطأ وفى انتظار المشاركات وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد سكولز (17 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للصورة رقم 9 التى تم طرحها من فترة فهى لحائط خرسانى به تطبيل وتم تحديد عمق هذا العيب التنفيذى فوجد انه سطحى فتم تكسير هذا الجزء من الحائط وتنضيفه وبعد ذلك يتم معالجته بمونة اسمنتية بها اضافة ما لتحسين التماسك وتلاشى الشروخ الناتجة عن تباين درجات الحرارة وبعد المعالجة يصبح الحائط كما فى الصورة المرفقة وتحياتى


----------



## asad* (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر الاستاذ رزق الذي اتحفنا بتلك الصور والتي هي فعلا صور لمشاريع ذات مستوى عالي من التنفيذ ولدي بعض التعليقات
- بالنسبة للصورة الاولى فكما نوه الاستاذ رزق فقد تم استخدام الاغطية البلاستك لحماية تسليح الاجزاء العمودية من صب البلاطات بالاضافة الى ذلك حماية الحديد من الصدأ نتيجة الظروف الجوية وفي كلتا الحالتين هي توفير للجهد والوقت اما بخصوص المستطيل الأزرق الذي هو لتثبيت حديد تسليح بشكل في جدران القص لتشبيك تسليح البلاطة معه لدي نقطتبن وارج وان يتم مناقشتهما بشكل علمي بعيدا عن الحالات التنفيذية التي يتم اللجوء اليها غالبا لاجل استغلال الوقت واختصاره 
- 1- ان عملية ثني الحديد تتم مرتين حيث يثنى على شكل u  ومن ثم يتم تعديل احد الاضلاع فيكون بشكل L  فبذلك يتعرض مكان واحد الى ثنيتين فاعتقد يتطلب اجراء فحص لحديد تسليح من النوع المستخدم معرض لنفس الحالة لمعرفة مدى احتفاظ الحديد بخواصه 
- كما هو واضح يتم صب الشفت اعلى من السقف ومن ثم يتم تشبيك الحديد المذكور بحديد تسليح السقف ، النقطة التي ارجو من الاستاذ رزق والاساتذة الاعضاء مناقشتها علميا هي ان اماكن التقاء السقف بجدار قص (للشفت ) سيكون فاصل صب والترابط يكون فقط بحديد التسليح فماذا عن العزوم اليست تلك المنطقة ستكون ضعيفة ناحية العزوم والتي تتحملها الخرسانة واليس صب السقف مع الجدار سيكون علميا وتصميميا افضل لترابط الخرسانة والتسليح مع بعض للجزئين ومن ثم اكمال صب الجدران


----------



## asad* (17 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> الصورة عبارة عن فاصل صب لبلاطة عند تواجد الاعمدة ( اقل عزوم ) وتم وضع شيت معدنى لا اعرف بالظبط ما فائدته ولكن يمكن ان يكون بدلا من تخشين السطه القديم وتركه مائلا بزاوية 45 والمعنى الذى طرحته يحتمل الصواب او الخطأ وفى انتظار المشاركات وشكرا لكم[/quote
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ان الحالة كما قلت استاذ احمد فهي لفاصل صب باستخدام صفيحة شريطية مثقبة لاجل اعطاء السطح الخشن الي يعطي ترابط عند الفاص ما بين الخرسانة القديمة بالجديدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أغسطس 2011)

asad* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نشكر الاستاذ رزق الذي اتحفنا بتلك الصور والتي هي فعلا صور لمشاريع ذات مستوى عالي من التنفيذ ولدي بعض التعليقات
> - بالنسبة للصورة الاولى فكما نوه الاستاذ رزق فقد تم استخدام الاغطية البلاستك لحماية تسليح الاجزاء العمودية من صب البلاطات بالاضافة الى ذلك حماية الحديد من الصدأ نتيجة الظروف الجوية وفي كلتا الحالتين هي توفير للجهد والوقت اما بخصوص المستطيل الأزرق الذي هو لتثبيت حديد تسليح بشكل في جدران القص لتشبيك تسليح البلاطة معه لدي نقطتبن وارج وان يتم مناقشتهما بشكل علمي بعيدا عن الحالات التنفيذية التي يتم اللجوء اليها غالبا لاجل استغلال الوقت واختصاره
> - 1- ان عملية ثني الحديد تتم مرتين حيث يثنى على شكل u ومن ثم يتم تعديل احد الاضلاع فيكون بشكل L فبذلك يتعرض مكان واحد الى ثنيتين فاعتقد يتطلب اجراء فحص لحديد تسليح من النوع المستخدم معرض لنفس الحالة لمعرفة مدى احتفاظ الحديد بخواصه
> - كما هو واضح يتم صب الشفت اعلى من السقف ومن ثم يتم تشبيك الحديد المذكور بحديد تسليح السقف ، النقطة التي ارجو من الاستاذ رزق والاساتذة الاعضاء مناقشتها علميا هي ان اماكن التقاء السقف بجدار قص (للشفت ) سيكون فاصل صب والترابط يكون فقط بحديد التسليح فماذا عن العزوم اليست تلك المنطقة ستكون ضعيفة ناحية العزوم والتي تتحملها الخرسانة واليس صب السقف مع الجدار سيكون علميا وتصميميا افضل لترابط الخرسانة والتسليح مع بعض للجزئين ومن ثم اكمال صب الجدران


 السلام عليكم
من حيث المبدأ الافضل من الناحية التنفيذية ان يتم صب الجدران حتى منسوب اسفل البلاطة ومن تركيب حديد التسليح والصب ، ولكن هذه الحالة المثالية تصطدم بعدة معيقات​
عامل التنفيذ في المشاريع وسرعة العمل المطلوبة .​
عند استخدام نظام الشدة المنزلقة slip form لا يمكن التقف في الصب حيث ان العمل يكون 24/24 لسبع ايام حتى نهاية التنفيذ shaft​
صعوبة تنفيذ فتحات في الشدات ذات السطح الاملس fair face​
ولحل هذه المعيقات بخصوص توقيف الصب لمستوى اسفل البلاطات او لصعوبة تنفيذ تشاركيك الحديد strater bars تم حل هذه المعقيات بعددة طرق ، وقد قمت بكاتبها سابقا وهي
والحلول من الارخص للاغلى ثمنا والافضل هندسيا وانشائيا.
السلام عليكم
بخصوص طريقة تنفيذ الابراج فكما ذكرت يتم بناء Shaft =Core للمبنى اولا وعادة ما يستخدم نظام الطوبار المنزلق Slip form ويستفاد من تنفيذ الشافت اولا هو تركيب وحدة الضخ للخرسانة 




اما طريقة تركيب قضبان Starter Bars فهناك عدة الطرق ( من الاقدم للاحدث )​
وضع تشاريك الحديد على شكل حرف U \(بالمستوى الافقى )عند المستوى المطلوب حيث يستخدم حديد Grade 40 ويكون طرف الحديد من الجهة المطلوبة ملامس لللطوبار= الشدة formwork وكذلك يتم وضع بلوسترين (كما في الصورة السابقة ) لعمل Key or recess قي الخرسانة وبعد انهاء الصب يتم تعديل حديد U لعمل التراكب overlap ويستخدم التلحيم welding لعملية الربط.​
استخدام الطريقة الكيميائية Anchoring System=chemical system مثل مواد Hilti حيث يتم الثقب بقطر القضيب bar المطلوب وباستخدام مواد خاصة يتم تثبيت الحديد فيها​




​
طريقة Starter rebar system=Steel Bar Couplers حيث يتم تثبيت قطع خاصة قبل الصب يكون الرأس فيها Muff (مفة) وبعد الفك يتم تركيب قضب تسليح مسنن ( يتم التسنين بالات خاصة )Threaded Bar ​








طريقة التنفيذ النموذجية coupler system with recess





الة التسنين الخاضة بقضبان التسليح




لاحظ طريقة الوصل coupler system لقضبان التسليح حيث لا تكون هناك حاجة لعمل overlap اي التشريك عند الوصل​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم الصورة رقم 2


السلام عليكم


في هذه الصورة نلاحظ استخدام Galvanised Rib Lath (الشبك المعدني المجلفن) في منطقة التوقف في الصب(في المرحلة الاولى ) construction joints وذلك 

رفع كفائة منقطة توقف الصب من حيث التقليل من امكانية تسرب المياه ورفع مقدار قدرة التحمل على القص shear عند منطقة الوصل.
بدلا من الخشب بدلا من الفك والتنظيف ( صعوبة فك الخشب)
ليس هناك حاجة لتخشين السطح.
زيادة قوة التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والحديثة
سهولة التنفيذ
لذلك كثيرا ما تستخدم في مناطق توقف الصب




فاصل صب في اللبشة raft foundation





لقاعدة التور كرين عندما تكون جزءا من اساسات المبنى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الصورة رقم 3




الخطوط الحمراء بالسقف (في الاتجاهين) على ماذا تدل ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (18 أغسطس 2011)

بعد التحية هل مضمون المعنى فى اطار معالجة الخرسانة بعد الصب او تحسين عيوبها بمواد معينة ؟


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصورة رقم 3
> 
> الخطوط الحمراء بالسقف (في الاتجاهين) على ماذا تدل ؟


*
أعتقد ممكن تقسيم أعمال ركيب السقف المزيف False ceiling ؟؟ الله أعلم..
ننتظر راى الاساتذة ..*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الصورة رقم 3
> 
> الخطوط الحمراء بالسقف (في الاتجاهين) على ماذا تدل ؟



او ممكن صور لسقف خرسانة سابقة الاجهاد... prestressed concert






وجدت هذه الصورة فقلت ربما هى ؟؟؟ وننتظر راى الاساتذة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> او ممكن صور لسقف خرسانة سابقة الاجهاد... prestressed concert
> 
> وجدت هذه الصورة فقلت ربما هى ؟؟؟ وننتظر راى الاساتذة


السلام عليكم
اشكر الكهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركة وهي تماما كما تقول هي خطوط لمسارات الكوابل في بلاطة Post tenstioned slab




بعد الانتهاء من تركيب الواح fair face نقوم بتعليم remark مسارات الكوابل حسب المخططات التصميمة (يمكن ان تكون بخطوط على كامل طول المسار كما واضح بالخطوط الزرقاء او الاكتفاء بعلامة لبداية ونهاية مساء الكيبل وبعد فك الشدة نقوم بواسطة خيط العلام تعليم كامل طول المسار).
اما الهدف من ذلك؟؟







تجنب تثبيت انظمة التعليق للخدمات ( الكهربائية او الميكانيكة او الاسقف المستعارة false ceiling ......) مع مسارات الكوابل حتى لا يحدث قطع بها ، لاحظ اماكن التثبيت بعيدة عن مسار الكوابل (المستطيل الازرق).
عند الحاجة لعمل فتحات في البلاطة يمكن تحديدها بين الكوابل وبذلك نتجب استخدام اجهزة الكشف عن حديد التسليح وغيرها من الاجهزة حيث تحدد لنا هذه المسارات اماكن الكوابل منعا لقطع الكوابل
مع تحياتي للجميع
ان شاءالله يوم بعد يوم سيتم وضع صورة بدلا من ان تكون بشكل يومي حتى يمكن متابعة هذا الموضوع
وترك المجال للتعليق على الرد


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا .. ممكن توضيح للصورة التى ارفقها الاخ الفاضل المهندس الصامت بخصوص عناصر تكوين *بلاطة Post tenstioned slab*


----------



## abdullah89 (19 أغسطس 2011)

هون في اشي اسموا cold joint يعني خرسانه قديمه على جديده والمهندس بحاول يزيد friction between two surface بس هاد الحكي ما بيأثر ورح يصير في crack


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا .. ممكن توضيح للصورة التى ارفقها الاخ الفاضل المهندس الصامت بخصوص عناصر تكوين *بلاطة Post tenstioned slab*



*عزيزى المهندس أحمد لم أعمل بهذا النوع من الخرسانات لكن..






هذا فيديو يقارب عملية تركيب الكابلات لهذا النوع من البلاطات .. من البداية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9e1fa2iuvnri83d
وهذا فيديو توضيحى يوضح استخدام ماكينة الشد من البداية أيضا .. اللغة تركية بس الصور كويسة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bmoavllu21pyzhd

وانتظر مشاركة المهندس رزق ..
ووفق الله لكل خير ..
*


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الفاضل المهندس الصامت شكرا على الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ... تكملة للصور التى تم طرحها سأعود ان شاء الله بالصورة رقم 10 التى تنتظر معنى جديد من حضراتكم وتحياتى لكل من يساهم فى الموضوع برأى او كلمة او طرح صور اخرى تزيد الموضوع قيمة وقدرا وامنياتى بالريادة والتقدم لملتقانا العظيم فخر المهندسين العرب ...


----------



## kitab (20 أغسطس 2011)

عذرا هل يمكن التفصيل لغرف المصاعد حول طريقة الربط للتسليح البلاطة وجدار الكونكريت للمصاعد حيث تم لاشارة من مهندس رزق بانه سيتم عمل اللحيم بين التسليح المتداخل وان اللحيم لايستخدم الا في حالات خاصة حسب الكودات وكذلك وجود فاصل صب بين السقف والجدار وحسب الكودات منها ان يكون فاصل الصب في المنتصف ومنها ما يقول عند الاعمدة ومنها مايقول عند نقطة انقلاب العزوم فتوضيح التاثر بالعزوم والقص عند فاصل الصب المذكور


----------



## اقليدس العرب (20 أغسطس 2011)

الصوره رقم 10 لاعمده تدعيم حائط طويل من البلوك الخرساني المجوف الذي يغرز في فتحات البلوك ويصب حوله
هذا ضني


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 أغسطس 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الصوره رقم 10 لاعمده تدعيم حائط طويل من البلوك الخرساني المجوف الذي يغرز في فتحات البلوك ويصب حوله
> هذا ضني



تحياتى لك اخى الكريم على المعنى الذى طرحته ولكن ما فائدة الاسياخ التى توضع فى هذا الحائط ؟؟ وما هى تفاصيل هذا التسليح وهل له فائدة مثلا فى مقاومة الانبعاج ؟؟ واشكرك ثانية


----------



## اقليدس العرب (21 أغسطس 2011)

علي ان اعلم صدق ضني في الصوره 10 لاتمكن بعدها من الاجابه
وشكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أغسطس 2011)

ان شاء الله ظنك فى مضمون المعنى واطرح ما عندك وان شاء الله نتفق على معنى كامل للصورة فى القريب العاجل وشكرا


----------



## asad* (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
يتم استخدام اسياخ التسليح لتحقيق زيادة في الترابط في البناء وهو يستخدم في التقطيع بالبلوك المجوف خاصة في الارتفاع العالى بدلا من زيادة سمك الجار


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أغسطس 2011)

اهلا بالأخ الفاضل والأستاذ مهندس اسد ... اشكرك على المعنى الذى تفضلت به ولكن ماذا تقصد بزيادة سمك الجار؟ فهذا البناء بالبلوك الخرسانى داخلى ؟ وهل يتم وضع عدد معين من الاسياخ فى الحائط وهل يتم وصلها ام ماذا فى نهاية الحائط من اسفل ؟ تحياتى


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (21 أغسطس 2011)

الله الموفق


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أغسطس 2011)

عزام عبدالناصر قال:


> الله الموفق



يسعدنا وجودك ومشاركتك اهلا بك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> تحياتى لك اخى الكريم على المعنى الذى طرحته ولكن ما فائدة الاسياخ التى توضع فى هذا الحائط ؟؟ وما هى تفاصيل هذا التسليح وهل له فائدة مثلا فى مقاومة الانبعاج ؟؟ واشكرك ثانية


 




أهلا بك مهندسنا القدير أحمد وأشكرك على سؤالك الرائع 

بداية حديد التسليح بالطابوق ( الطوب ) كما بالصورة المرفقة يقوم بتحسين أداء الحائط لمقاومة العزوم ...

فلنفرض أن الحائط معرض لعزوم فقط ( بأهمال القوى المحورية ) فى تلك الحالة سيصبح جزء من الطابوق معرض لقوى شد T والجزء الاخر معرض لقوى ضغط ..
وحينما تصل قوى الشد لقيمة أكبر من قيمة مقاومة المونة الأسمنتية لمقاومة الشد سيتسع الشرخ بالمونة الأسمنتية إلى أن يصل الحائط للأنهيار ...

إذن لتحسين أداء الحائط (الطابوق) يتم أضافة تسليح رأسى وفى تلك الحالة قوى الشد ستنتقل كالتالى
بعد أن تصل المونة الأسمنتية لأقصى قيمة لها وعند حدوث الشروخ سنتقل قوى الشد للأسياخ الرأسية 
ثم تنتقل هذه القوى بواسطة قوى التماسك من التسليح ألى المونة الأسمنتية الموجودة بداخل الطابوق ثم تنتقل للمونة الأسمنتية ما بين الطوبة التالية ثم تحدث شروخ بالمونة الأسمنتية ما بين الطابوقة السابقة والتالية ثم لسيخ الحديد وهكذا ...

أذن التسليح هنا بالطابوق يعمل كما لو انك تصمم مقطع خرسانى مع الفارق أن الشروخ نتيجة الشد الناجم من العزوم تحدث عند السطح الفاصل ما بين كل طابوقة والطابوقة التى تليها .. 

أيضا جدير بالملاحظة أن التسليح سيحسن أداء الطابوق لمقاومة قوى القص

نأتى الان للجزئية الثانية من السؤال وهى جزئية أنشائية خاصة بالأنبعاج ...
ما هو الضرر من أن يتم بناء حائط بأرتفاع 1 متر أو 5 متر أو 20 متر ...
ليس هناك ضرر ولكن ألمشكلة أن حدوث ميل طفيف ولو 1% سيؤدى ألى حدوث لامركزية للأحمال الرأسية وبالتالى ظهور عزوم على الجدار تلك العزوم = الأرتفاع * 1% * الحمل الرأسى الواقع على الحائط ..
أن تلك المعادلة تعكس لنا أمر هاما .. كلما زاد أرتفاع الحائط زادت قيمة العزوم الواقعة عليه وبالتالى زادت فرصة الأنهيار ..

لذلك بالحس الهندسى نجد ان حائط بأرتفاع 1 متر أكثر أمانا من حائط ارتفاع 5 متر أكثر أمانا من حائط بأرتفاع 8 متر وهكذا ..

لهذا من تلك الصورة لجأ المصمم لتثبيت ما يعرف ب Vertical Stiffners وهى عبارة عن طابوق مقوى بأسياخ معدنية وأعتمد على أن الميل بالحائط سيقاوم بتلك المساند Vertical stiffners 
وحتى لا يحدث أنهيار بتلك المساند نتيجة للعزوم قام المصمم بتقوية تلك المساند بتسليح رأسى ..

أن استخدام تلك المساند بعرض أكبر من عرض الحائط يزيد من جساءة الحائط ككل مما يحقق مزيدا من الأتزان لذلك الحائط 
بالأضافة إلى تقوية تلك المساند بالتسليح تقلل من مخاطر أنهيار تلك المساند ومن ثم الجدار ككل نتيحة العزوم المتولدة من لامركزية الأحمال أو ما نسميها ظاهرة الانبعاج 

خالص تحياتى لصديقى العزيز م أحمد سكولز ولكل زملائى الأجلاء
وكل عام وجميعكم بألف خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 أغسطس 2011)

خالص تحياتى وشكرى لك ايها الاستاذ الفاضل على رؤيتك الكاملة الشاملة المحللة للمعنى بشكل تام ولكن اسمح لى ان اتسائل : 1 - هل هذه المساند هى التى يتم تسليحها فقط بالحديد الرأسى المقاوم لاجهادات الشد والشروخ الناتجة من العزوم ؟ ام ان الحوائط الموضحة فى الصورة والتى قرب اكتمال بنائها كذلك يتم وضع هذه الاسياخ بها ؟
2 - *هل يتم وضع عدد معين من الاسياخ فى الحائط ام ذلك طبقا للتصميم وهل يتم وصلها ام ماذا فى نهاية الحائط من اسفل وهل هناك تفصيلة لوصلها داخل الحائط ( عمل كانة مثلا ) ؟ وشكرا جزيلا استاذى القدير
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكرللمهندس احمد على هذه الصور وللمهندس ميشيل على هذا الشرح.
بخصوص الصورةالمرفقة




في صورة لجدار load bearing walls وهو يستخدم في الابنية المقاومة للزلازل حيث يتم وضع تشاريك في البلاطة او الارضية الخرسانية dowels كل مسافة ، حيث يستخدم الطوب block ذو الفتحتين حيث يتم صب الخرسانة داخلها ويجب ان يكون نهاية الجدار مفصولة تماما عند البلاطة حيث يتم وضع مواد قابلة للانضغاط بين البلوك والسقف.
وكذلك يمكن استخدام هذا النظام من البناء في الابنية السكنية حيث تكون الجدران حاملة ويتم تحميل البلاطة عليها.
واليكم ما تم كتابه في هذا الموضوع سابقا بخصوص استخدام هذا النظام من البناء في الابنية المقامة للزلازل.
طريقة تدعيم بناء البلوك الخرساني لمنع انهيارها بالكامل تحت تأثير الزلازل استكمل البحث في طريقة التدعيم​ 




The mortar is applied to the lower row of the blocks. Apply enough mortar at both edges so that the distance of the blocks has 10 mm. Afterwards fill out the cavities of the blocks. 
Control joints for concrete block wall
Concrete expands and contracts with extremes of temperature or with variations in temperature. It may also shrink and cause random cracks. To prevent random cracks control joints are build in the concrete block wall. These control joints are build if the wall exceed 10 metre in their length. There are different types of control joints, the are named : Michigan type, Gasket type, Control block type and racked type.​ 




a) Michigan type:​ 




b) Gasket type:




c) Control block type​ 




d) Racked type​ 
Strip footing on concrete block wall




Strip footing is the thicker section of concrete at the base of a column, load-bearing wall, masonry wall or block wall. The strip footing is reinforced by D12 (deformed 12 mm diameter) bars. The cement mortar should be composed of one part by volume of cement to four parts by volume of sand. (1:4) For vertical reinforcement again D12 bars are used and spaced 600 mm apart too.​


----------



## hassan.elkhodairy (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا على مجهود كل المهندسين


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكل المهندسين على الاهتمام بالموضوع الشيق الذى اعجبنى شخصيا وافادنى كثيرا وشكر خاص للسيد المهندس رزق حجاوى الذى يساهم معنا بطريقة اكثر من رائعة وشكرا للاخوة المهندسين الافاضل الذين استجابوا للدعوة منى بالمشاركة والافادة والاستفادة ايضا فتحياتى للجميع وان شاء الله الموضوع مستمر باءذن الله .. م / احمد


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ الفاضل رزق حجاوى بخصوص الشرح بالصور الذى تفضلت به هناك تسليح افقى يتم وضعه داخل البلوكات تقريبا (Horizontal. reinf . bar) فهل هذا فى حالة Strip footing on concrete block wall فقط كما فى الشرح وما فائدته ؟ وقد رأيت حقيقة منذ فترة بليت معدنى يتم تثبيته بين فى الحائط البلوك والعنصر الخرسانى ( عمود مثلا ) ويكون بين اخر طوبتين فى المدماك ويتم تثبيته بمسمارين فى العمود فما هو فائدته وعلى اى ارتفاع يتم وضعه وهل الصورة فى المرفقات لهذا البار المعدنى الافقى كما ذكرت ام انها لوصلة اخرى فى انتظار توضيح سيادتكم وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم الاستاذ الفاضل رزق حجاوى بخصوص الشرح بالصور الذى تفضلت به هناك تسليح افقى يتم وضعه داخل البلوكات تقريبا (Horizontal. reinf . bar) فهل هذا فى حالة Strip footing on concrete block wall فقط كما فى الشرح وما فائدته ؟ وقد رأيت حقيقة منذ فترة بليت معدنى يتم تثبيته بين فى الحائط البلوك والعنصر الخرسانى ( عمود مثلا ) ويكون بين اخر طوبتين فى المدماك ويتم تثبيته بمسمارين فى العمود فما هو فائدته وعلى اى ارتفاع يتم وضعه وهل الصورة فى المرفقات لهذا البار المعدنى الافقى كما ذكرت ام انها لوصلة اخرى فى انتظار توضيح سيادتكم وتقبل تحياتى


 السلام عليكم
وضع شبك الحديد بين مداميك الطوب coarses الهدف منه تقوية الطوب لمقاومة الاجهادات الناتجة عن الزلازل وهذا حسب الكود الامريكي.ويتطلب ذلك ايضا ان يتم فصل جدار الطوب (البلوك) freestanding block wallعن الاسقف والاعمدة الخرسانية والجدران المسحلة حيث يتم وضع فاصل تمدد expansion joints بين الطوب (السقف ، الاعمدة ، الجدران والتثبيت فقط يتم الاسفل كما تم شرحة سابقا) وذلم للسماح للهيكل الخرساني concrete skeletone بحرية الحركة اثناء الزلزال ذون ان يؤثر على قواطع الطوب.
وهناك نظام اخر يتم فية ة ربط جدران الطوب مع الخرسانة من من خلا زاوية معدنية يتم وضع جزء منها بين مداميك الطوب والجزء الاخر مثبيت بواسطة مسامير (تثبت من خلال فرد الدق )nail gun


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 أغسطس 2011)

أشكرك المهندس القدير م رزق حجاوى على تلك الصور الرائعة جدا 
واشكر المهندس احمد سكولز لما يقوم به من طرح موضوعات هندسية ومناقشات علمية نافعة لنا جميعا
ولنا عودة بإذن الله لأستكمال تلك المناقشة الرائعة مع تلك النخبة من المهندسيين الأفاضل


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا القدير .. ما اتضح لى ان الصورة المرفقة هى عبارة عن زاوية معدنية تستخدم لربط الحائط مع العنصر الخرسانى وذلك طبقا لاشتراطات كود الزلازل فى تنفيذ المبانى حتى تعمل كوحدة متكاملة اثناء تعرضها للقوى الجانبية الناتجة من الزلزال .. لو سمحت لى ان اتسائل هل يتم وضع الزاوية المعدنية على مسافات معينة لو كان ارتفاع الحائط 5 متر مثلا وهل هذه الزاوية المعدنية البسيطة قادرة على هذا العمل الشاق بكفاءة ... عند تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية المستخدمة فى البناء تختلف مكوناتها ان كان المنشأ مصمم على الاحمال الجانبية من عدمها ام انها ثابتة النسب وتحياتى لحضرتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 أغسطس 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك المهندس القدير م رزق حجاوى على تلك الصور الرائعة جدا
> واشكر المهندس احمد سكولز لما يقوم به من طرح موضوعات هندسية ومناقشات علمية نافعة لنا جميعا
> ولنا عودة بإذن الله لأستكمال تلك المناقشة الرائعة مع تلك النخبة من المهندسيين الأفاضل



تحياتى لك المهندس الخلوق القدير ميشيل ادوارد وفى انتظار كل ما هو جديد باءذن الله فى العلم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استاذنا القدير .. ما اتضح لى ان الصورة المرفقة هى عبارة عن زاوية معدنية تستخدم لربط الحائط مع العنصر الخرسانى وذلك طبقا لاشتراطات كود الزلازل فى تنفيذ المبانى حتى تعمل كوحدة متكاملة اثناء تعرضها للقوى الجانبية الناتجة من الزلزال .. لو سمحت لى ان اتسائل هل يتم وضع الزاوية المعدنية على مسافات معينة لو كان ارتفاع الحائط 5 متر مثلا وهل هذه الزاوية المعدنية البسيطة قادرة على هذا العمل الشاق بكفاءة ... عند تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية المستخدمة فى البناء تختلف مكوناتها ان كان المنشأ مصمم على الاحمال الجانبية من عدمها ام انها ثابتة النسب وتحياتى لحضرتك


 السلام عليكم
تيم تركيب الزاوية بشكل متناوب اي مدماك coarse يتم وضع الزاوية فيه والتالي لا يتم وهكذا.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم




الى ماذا تشير الاعمال في المسطيل الاحمر


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (25 أغسطس 2011)

*


رزق حجاوي قال:



السلام عليكم

الى ماذا تشير الاعمال في المسطيل الاحمر

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق على ما تقدم ..
** الجانب الأيمن من أعمال دعم أعمال الحفر Excavation shoring
باستخدام خوازيق سند جوانب الحفر (خوازيق استراوس ) Secant pile >>










ويوضح تربيط الخوازيق piles بكمرة خرسانية pile cap >> لجعل الخوازيق أشبه كتلة واحدة 

أما على الجانب الايسر فلا أعرفه ... ,
*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (25 أغسطس 2011)

يبدو ان صوره الجانب الايسر مقاطع اسناد جوانب الحفر ايضا ولكن بلوكات جاهزه مركبه يدويا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم هذا دعم الحفر لكن لا ارى بناية جانب الحفرة ,انا اعتقدت ان هذه الطريقة المكلفة للدعم تكون عندما نبني بجانب بنايت اخرى قريبة ,كما انني ارى هنا نوعين؟؟؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وكل الاخوة الافاضل بخير وعيد سعيد عليكم يا رب فى الطاعة وعمل الخير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أغسطس 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> كل عام وكل الاخوة الافاضل بخير وعيد سعيد عليكم يا رب فى الطاعة وعمل الخير



*وكل سنة وانت طيب وبخير يا أبو المجد _اسمحلى اقول للك يا ابو المجد- 
وننتظر مشاركاتك القيمة ..
ووفقك الله لكل خير ...
*


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى لك ايها الاخ والصديق الغالى المهندس الصامت فانت رجل ذات صفة حميدة انك تلتزم الصمت فى اوقات مختلفة يكون صمتك هو الحل الامثل والمناسب فيها فبارك الله فيك واكرمك


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 أغسطس 2011)

تحية وتهنئة وشكر خاص للمهندس المعلم القدير رزق حجاوى على مجهوده وعلمه ومشاركته الغالية جدا على قلوبنا فى هذا الموضوع الذى استفاد منه اخوة كثيرون وانا منهم فبارك الله فى صحته وعلمه وكل عام وهو بخير وجعل الله ايامه كلها فرح وسعادة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر.




هذه الصورة توضح نوعين من انظمة دعم الجفريات Shoring System

نظام الاوتاد الخرسانية concrete Piles
وهي على نوعين 
Secant piles 
حيث تكون متدخلة مع بعضها البعض ، الرئيسي Main يكون مسلح اما الثاني فيكون عير مسلح secondary .





Contiguous *pile*
الاوتاد المتجاورة حيث تكون هناك مسافة بين البايلات بقدر قطرها تقريبا وتكون هنا الاوتاد كلها مسلحة







نظام Steel Piles
ويأتي بعده اشكل حيث يتم استخدام Steel H Beam
استخدام Steel H beam with with precast Concrete(Soldiers





استخدام Steel H beam with with Wood 





استخدام Steel H beam with with Sheet plates


----------



## احمد سكولز (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اساتذتى الكرام بعد التحية ان شاء الله موعدنا اليوم مع الصورة رقم 11 والتى ننتظر من سيادتكم توضيح المعنى الهندسى لها ومناقشتها باءذن الله .. وشكرا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكر المهندس احمد سكولز والاستاذ المهندس زرق حجاوي والمهندسين الافاضل الذين ساهمو في هذا الموضوع 

لما كان له من مناقشات وحوارات وابداء للأراء .. وفعلا فهو موضوع يستحق ان يعاد مثله ويتكرر من خلال التقاط 

صور لمشاريع المهندسين لكي نستفيد منها نحن الطلاب والمهندسين الجدد وزيادة خبرة وكفاءة الى كبار المهندسين 

فشكري وتقديري واحترامي للجميع .


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (4 سبتمبر 2011)

من خلال متابعتي للموضوع من بدايته الى نهايته اكتسبت بعض المعلومات الهندسية وان شاء الله تعالى اراها في 

الميدان لكي اعرف المزيد عنها و أود ان اضيف بعض الملاحظات التي رأيتها من خلال الموضوع القيم منها لم افهمه 

ومنها ما لدي معلومات قليلة عنها . 

في الصوره الاولى للاستاذ المهندس رزق للمربع البرتقالي انها اكياس من النايلون تم استخدامه في تغطية حديد العمود 

حتى لا تتعرض لاي عوامل منها الجوية والتنفيذية ( الصب ) سؤالي هنا .. تم وضع حديد العمود قبل صب السقف 

( البلاطة ) وربطه مع اشاير العمود السفلي هل هو ملاصق للتطبيق ام مرتفع عن التطبيق الى منسوب الصب ( سمك 

البلاطة ) ؟ فإذا كان ملاصق للتطبيق ما الفرق بين وضع حديد العمود الجديد ملاصقا للتطبيق قبل الصب وبين وضع 

حديد العمود بعد الصب ( اي فوق البلاطة ) ؟ .. ارجوا ان يكون سؤالي واضح لكم .


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للصورة رقم 2 للمهندس رزق حجاوي التي توضح استخدام الشبك المعدني المجلفن 

انا ملاحظ انه يوجد به فتحات صغيرة وذلك يؤدي الى تسرب الخرسانه من خلاله اثناء الصب ... وهل هذا الشبك ( حسب 

فهمي لشرح المهندس رزق حجاوي 9) يكفي ليوقف الصب أليس به عامل التمدد او الانبعاج وربما عدم مقاومته 

للخرسانه فذلك يؤدي الى زيادة في مساحة القاعدة او البلاطة ( مكان استخدامه ) ؟

في هذه الصورة 
*





لقاعدة التور كرين عندما تكون جزءا من اساسات المبنى *

كيف تم الربط بين الشبك من الاربع جهات هل هي وصله واحدة وتم بها لف القاعدة ؟ فإذا كان لكل جهة قطعة كيف 

يتم الربط بينها ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 سبتمبر 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اشكر المهندس احمد سكولز والاستاذ المهندس زرق حجاوي والمهندسين الافاضل الذين ساهمو في هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...



تحياتى وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم اساتذتى الكرام بعد التحية ان شاء الله موعدنا اليوم مع الصورة رقم 11 والتى ننتظر من سيادتكم توضيح المعنى الهندسى لها ومناقشتها باءذن الله .. وشكرا



السلام عليكم .. الصورة رقم 11 عبارة عن السقوط فى بلاطة الفلات سلاب عند الاعمدة ( drop panel ) وغالبا كانت اسباب تنفيذه زيادة البحور ( spans ) وزيادة الاحمال الحية طبعا وبالتالى زيادة العزوم السالبة والغرض الاساسى من عمله هو منع ومقاومة الاختراق للبلاطة ( punching ) وغالبا يكون على شكل مربع بابعاد متساوية ويكون سمك السقوط يساوى تقريبا ربع سمك البلاطة فوقه .... فى انتظار اى اضافة وتكملة للمعنى وتحياتى لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم






الى ماذا ترمز المستطيلات الثلاث في الصورة ؟؟.​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الصورة رقم 11 عبارة عن السقوط فى بلاطة الفلات سلاب عند الاعمدة ( drop panel ) وغالبا كانت اسباب تنفيذه زيادة البحور ( spans ) وزيادة الاحمال الحية طبعا وبالتالى زيادة العزوم السالبة والغرض الاساسى من عمله هو منع ومقاومة الاختراق للبلاطة ( punching ) وغالبا يكون على شكل مربع بابعاد متساوية ويكون سمك السقوط يساوى تقريبا ربع سمك البلاطة فوقه .... فى انتظار اى اضافة وتكملة للمعنى وتحياتى لكم


 السلام عليكم




بخصوص التاج drop panel للعمود فالتعليق 100 %.
ولكن هناك ملاحظة مهمة وهي اعادة الدعم props بعد فك الشدة formwork حتى تتحمل البلاطة احمال الخرسانة ونظام الشدة للبلاطة التي فوقها اثناء صبها.
وفي كثير من الحالات تكون البلاطة الفلات flat slab من نوع post tenstioned falt slab​


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك استاذ رزق على التوضيح


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أعتقد المستطيل الأحمر والأخضر من أعمال الأمانSafty Control أثناء تنفيذ المبنى
المستطيل الأحمر - شبكة لمنع سقوط أى مواد قد تصيب من بالأسفل ..
المستطيل الأخضر - سور من الخشب أو الألمونيوم او البلاستيك لتفادى سقوط العاملين ..
وعذرا على عدم وجود المصطلحات بالانجليزية 






المستطيل اللبنى :- لا أعرف 
وننتظر رأى المهندس رزق ..
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *أعتقد المستطيل الأحمر والأخضر من أعمال الأمانSafty Control أثناء تنفيذ المبنى*
> *المستطيل الأحمر - شبكة لمنع سقوط أى مواد قد تصيب من بالأسفل ..*
> *المستطيل الأخضر - سور من الخشب أو الألمونيوم او البلاستيك لتفادى سقوط العاملين ..*
> *وعذرا على عدم وجود المصطلحات بالانجليزية *
> ...


 السلام عليكم





اشكر للمهندس الصامت على هذه المشاركة والاجابة صحيحة
اما بخصوص (المستطيل الازرق ) فهي عبارة عن منصة للتحميل والتنزيل Loading & Unloading Plat Form حيث يتم استخدمها لتنزيل المواد عليها ويجب ان تكون بشكل متدرج بين الطوابق ( ليس بشكل عمودي فوق بعض حتى لا يحصل تعارض لكيبلات التور كرين ).ويتم تثبيتها بالسقف من خلال تركيب جكات props.​


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بعد التحية .. هل هذه المنصات ثابتة لا تتحرك ويتم وضع المواد التى تم استخدامها عليها مؤقتا لحين نزولها مثلا ؟ هذا الفهم صحيح او خطأ وشكرا


----------



## kitab (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعتقد ان المربع الاصفر هي لاعمال بياض مع اسناد السفف بالجكات واريد ان اسئل المهندس رزق الاسئلة التالي :18:*
*هل يتم اسناد جميع السقوف التي اسفل السقف المراد صبه حتى مهما كان عددها حتى وان كانت عشرون ، خمسون ، مائة سقف ومتى لن يحتاج الى اسناد بعض السقوف وهل يعتمد على مرور مدة معينة عندها لن يحتاج الى اسناد *
*المعروف ان السوف تصمم لاحمال معينة حية وميتة ولكن ليس لاحمال السقوف العليا حيث عند عدم اسنادها سيتم جعل الحمل على السقف اثناء وجود الشدة وفي نفس الوقت اذا ما اردنا اسناد السقوف جميها سيتطلب اعداد هائلة من الجكات ارجو التوضيح وفي حال وجود بدائل ارجو بيانها لاهمية الموضوع مع شكرنا للمهندس رزق وللمهندس احمد وكل المشاركين*​


----------



## احمدالزيادي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*الصور مش واضحه كلش ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح اكثر
ومشكوووووووووور على هذا المجهود المبذول منك
*


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

.............


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> بعد التحية .. هل هذه المنصات ثابتة لا تتحرك ويتم وضع المواد التى تم استخدامها عليها مؤقتا لحين نزولها مثلا ؟ هذا الفهم صحيح او خطأ وشكرا



هذه المنصات آنية ويمكن حملها وتركيبها وفكها بالرافعة

المستطيل الأزرق منصّات لتلّقي المواد عن طريق الرافعة وحسب علمي له امتداد لا نراه ويكون مدعوما بالسقف كونترا حتى لا يقلب
باقي المستطيلات تحتمل الكثير من التفسيرات ولا يوجد توضيح للسؤال ولا المنظر حتى نقول لك ما يجري هناك


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> هذه المنصات آنية ويمكن حملها وتركيبها وفكها بالرافعة
> 
> المستطيل الأزرق منصّات لتلّقي المواد عن طريق الرافعة وحسب علمي له امتداد لا نراه ويكون مدعوما بالسقف كونترا حتى لا يقلب
> باقي المستطيلات تحتمل الكثير من التفسيرات ولا يوجد توضيح للسؤال ولا المنظر حتى نقول لك ما يجري هناك


السلام عليكم .. ممكن توضيح للمعنى باللون الاحمر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*أرجو من المهندس رزق توضيح لماذا يتم وضع أحمل هذه البلوكات على قاعدة الونش ...




**





* *\

ممكن تكون لموازنة الأحمال بس ما أعرفه بالنسبة للونش يتم موازنة الحمل **
مثلا فى الونش البرجى tower crane 
* *[FONT=&quot]يكون له ذراع مقابل للذراع الطويل[/FONT]** Jib**[FONT=&quot]وذلك لموازنة الحمل حيث يتم وضع[/FONT]** counter weight**[FONT=&quot]كتل خرسانة[/FONT]** concrete block **[FONT=&quot]لموازنة العزوم عن التحميل..[/FONT]*​ *



**

وانتظر راى الاساتذة ..
*


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *أرجو من المهندس رزق توضيح لماذا يتم وضع أحمل هذه البلوكات على قاعدة الونش ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ممكن تكون هذه البلوكات لتقليل وتجنب الاهتزاز الناتج من حركة الجزء العمودى من الرافعة تحت تاثير الاحمال والذى من المحتمل ان تتاثر به الاساسات او التربة كاجهاد اضافى عليها وهذه رؤية فقط لعلها تحتمل الصواب او الخطأ وشكرا


----------



## حسين الصغير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد سيدى ان هذه الصوره لعمود فى كوبرى وهذا الحديد انما هو اشاير العمود


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. ممكن توضيح للمعنى باللون الاحمر وجزاك الله خيرا



كونترا يعني مقاوم بكسر الواو أو ثقل مضاد في هذه الحال
هذه المنصاتcantilever امتدادها الخارجي يسمح لنا بوضع مواد البناء عليها عن طريق الرافعة
وحتى لا تهبط يجب تدعيم الجزء الداخلي ويصبح مقاوم لهبوط وانهيار الجزء الخارجي في حال وضع الأثقال على الجزء الخارجي
هذه المنصات الزرق أكيد مدعّمة بالسقوف


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> ممكن تكون هذه البلوكات لتقليل وتجنب الاهتزاز الناتج من حركة الجزء العمودى من الرافعة تحت تاثير الاحمال والذى من المحتمل ان تتاثر به الاساسات او التربة كاجهاد اضافى عليها وهذه رؤية فقط لعلها تحتمل الصواب او الخطأ وشكرا



هذا صحيح 
الكتل الخرسانية في القاعدة هي لتثبيت الcrane 
أما التي على الذراع القصير فهي ثقل موازي للمومنت الناتج عن الحمل
كونترا يعني
رجعنا للكونترا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص انواع التور كرين tower Cranes فهي بعدة اشكال ويمكن تقسميهاحسب​
نوع Gip (ذراع الحمل)​
T -Tower Crane





L -Tower Crane








​
حسب طريقة تثبيت القاعدة​
اوزان التثبيت counter weight=Static Base System











التثبيت من خلال المرابط Anchor Fixing=J Bolt System





Grilage System





Pier Anchor System





Rock Anchor System





Tower Crane Imbedded حيث يتم صب جزء من التور في الخرسانة





وبخصوص انظمة التثبيت Anchor فيمكن ان يكون التور على الارض او على السقف او على جانب الجدار او الشافت




​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على ردك يا بشمهندس رزق .. ورد شامل كالعادة ....*


----------



## اقليدس العرب (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوه والزملاء الاعزاء..............
لاحظت في صوره السقف ال flat وجود او استعمال مقاطع حديد كاسناد مؤقت للسقف اما لرفع القالب والمطلوب استمرار الامان لبضع ايام او لوجود اعمال فوق السقف في الصوره تتجاوز ما مصمم لاجله من احمال ولكن لفت انتباهي ان المقاطع الحديديه المؤقته كما شاهدتموها تعمل مادامت قائمه كمساند مؤقته على توليد عزوم سالبه بالسقف وتغيير شامل بتوزيع الاحمال للسقف وحصول ال punching shear في السقف والذي قد يكون غير مصمم لاجلها ............لذا نرجو التوضيح من جنابكم
والى امام وفقكم الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> كونترا يعني مقاوم بكسر الواو أو ثقل مضاد في هذه الحال
> هذه المنصاتcantilever امتدادها الخارجي يسمح لنا بوضع مواد البناء عليها عن طريق الرافعة
> وحتى لا تهبط يجب تدعيم الجزء الداخلي ويصبح مقاوم لهبوط وانهيار الجزء الخارجي في حال وضع الأثقال على الجزء الخارجي
> هذه المنصات الزرق أكيد مدعّمة بالسقوف



شكرا شكرا بارك الله فيك واتمنى وجودك الدائم الاستاذ الفاضل


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص انواع التور كرين tower cranes فهي بعدة اشكال ويمكن تقسميهاحسب​
> 
> 
> ...



هل من الممكن استخدام نوعين من التثبيت معا ؟ حيث يتضح من الصور ان انواع التثبيت منها فوق مستوى الاساس ( خارجى ) ومنها مثلا التثبيت من خلال المرابط ( داخلى ) فما الفرق وما الشائع استخدامه او الاسهل والاقتصادى ؟ وتحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> هل من الممكن استخدام نوعين من التثبيت معا ؟ حيث يتضح من الصور ان انواع التثبيت منها فوق مستوى الاساس ( خارجى ) ومنها مثلا التثبيت من خلال المرابط ( داخلى ) فما الفرق وما الشائع استخدامه او الاسهل والاقتصادى ؟ وتحياتى


السلام عليكم
يتم اعتماد الطريقة المطلوبة حسب متطلبات الشركة الصانعة حيث يتم توضيح طريقة التثبيت ، فهناك انواع (static base ) لا يمكن تغيرها بالمرابط والعكس صحيح.


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الاخوه والزملاء الاعزاء..............
> لاحظت في صوره السقف ال flat وجود او استعمال مقاطع حديد كاسناد مؤقت للسقف اما لرفع القالب والمطلوب استمرار الامان لبضع ايام او لوجود اعمال فوق السقف في الصوره تتجاوز ما مصمم لاجله من احمال ولكن لفت انتباهي ان المقاطع الحديديه المؤقته كما شاهدتموها تعمل مادامت قائمه كمساند مؤقته على توليد عزوم سالبه بالسقف وتغيير شامل بتوزيع الاحمال للسقف وحصول ال punching shear في السقف والذي قد يكون غير مصمم لاجلها ............لذا نرجو التوضيح من جنابكم
> والى امام وفقكم الله



اخى الفاضل لقد فهمت سؤالك ولكنى انتظر الرد الامثل من احد الاساتذة الاعزاء ولكن الى ان يجاب عليه باءذن الله دعنى انبهك الى بعض الامور : البحور كبيرة بين الاعمدة وتم عمل سقوط فى البلاطات لمقاومة العزم السالب وتم عمل شبكات حديد اضافى لذلك فى اماكن الاعمدة ولكن كما ذكرت لو ان هذه الجاكات تعمل عمل المساند فيتولد عزم سالب فهو اكيد مؤقت وبقيمة صغيرة لا يتم اخدها فى الاعتبار وهذا ما استطيع ان اوضحه فى هذه النقطة حتى لا تنتظر كثيرا الرد واتمنى ان يكون صحيحا فتقبل تحياتى واتمنى ان يتم الاجابة عليه قريبا ان شاء الله لانه رؤية مهمة من سيادتك وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يتم اعتماد الطريقة المطلوبة حسب متطلبات الشركة الصانعة حيث يتم توضيح طريقة التثبيت ، فعناك انواع (static base ) لا يمكن تغيرها بالمرابط والعكس صحيح.



شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اخى الفاضل لقد فهمت سؤالك ولكنى انتظر الرد الامثل من احد الاساتذة الاعزاء ولكن الى ان يجاب عليه باءذن اللهدعنى انبهك الى بعض الامور : البحور كبيرة بين الاعمدة وتم عمل سقوط فى البلاطات لمقاومة العزم السالب وتم عمل شبكات حديد اضافى لذلك فى اماكن الاعمدة ولكن كما ذكرت لو ان هذه الجاكات تعمل عمل المساند فيتولد عزم سالب فهو اكيد مؤقت وبقيمة صغيرة لا يتم اخدها فى الاعتبار وهذا ما استطيع ان اوضحه فى هذه النقطة حتى لا تنتظر كثيرا الرد واتمنى ان يكون صحيحا فتقبل تحياتى واتمنى ان يتم الاجابة عليه قريبا ان شاء الله لانه رؤية مهمة من سيادتك وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الجكات steel props عند تركيبها بعد فك الشدة =الطوبار formwork لعد البلاطات بسبب الاحمال التي فوقها وعدم وصول الخرسانة للقوة التصميمية .
فهذه الجكات ليس لها الصلابة الكافة stifness بحيث تعمل على اعادة توزيع العزوم في البلاطة او ان يحدث اجهاد ثقب للبلاطة حيث ان قدرتها على التحمل قليلة ( لا تزيد عن 5 طن) واذا تعرضت لاحمال فوق قدرتها نجد انه يحصل لها تحنيب buckling تحت تأثير الاحمال.


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الجكات steel props عند تركيبها بعد فك الشدة =الطوبار formwork لعد البلاطات بسبب الاحمال التي فوقها وعدم وصول الخرسانة للقوة التصميمية .
> فهذه الجكات ليس لها الصلابة الكافة stifness بحيث تعمل على اعادة توزيع العزوم في البلاطة او ان يحدث اجهاد ثقب للبلاطة حيث ان قدرتها على التحمل قليلة ( لا تزيد عن 5 طن) واذا تعرضت لاحمال فوق قدرتها نجد انه يحصل لها تحنيب buckling تحت تأثير الاحمال.


بمعنى انها لا تنقل عزوم لانها لا تصل اساسا الى ان تتاثر بالحمل فوقها ولكن هل وجودها بعد صب البلاطة ووصولها للمقاومة المطلوبة فعلا له قيمة فى التدعيم ولا تؤثر فى توزيع الاحمال او تغيير مسار العزوم فى منتصف البلاطة


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

فى موقع كانت هذه الجاكات موجودة تحت البلاطة فى اماكن معينة فى الدور وقد كانت هذه البلاطة فى اول دور فوق سطح الارض بالرغم من وصول عدد الادوار فوقها الى سبعة ادوار وكانت تتم اعمال البناء بالطوب فى الادوار فوقها فهل فى هذه الحالة يكون للجاكات قيمة ام ان وجودها فقط الى ان يتفرغ العمال لفكها مثلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> فى موقع كانت هذه الجاكات موجودة تحت البلاطة فى اماكن معينة فى الدور وقد كانت هذه البلاطة فى اول دور فوق سطح الارض بالرغم من وصول عدد الادوار فوقها الى سبعة ادوار وكانت تتم اعمال البناء بالطوب فى الادوار فوقها فهل فى هذه الحالة يكون للجاكات قيمة ام ان وجودها فقط الى ان يتفرغ العمال لفكها مثلا


 السلام عليكم
يمكن فك جكات الدعم steel props بعد صب البلاطة التي فوقها باسبوع. بشرط ان تكون قوة الخرسانة للبلاطة قد وصلت للقوة المطلوبة.


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يمكن فك جكات الدعم steel props بعد صب البلاطة التي فوقها باسبوع. بشرط ان تكون قوة الخرسانة للبلاطة قد وصلت للقوة المطلوبة.



وان لم يتم فكها استاذ رزق بعد وصول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة فهل لها قيمة او ضرر من وجودها ام انها ليس لها تأثير وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> وان لم يتم فكها استاذ رزق بعد وصول الخرسانة للقوة المطلوبة فهل لها قيمة او ضرر من وجودها ام انها ليس لها تأثير وشكرا


السلام عليكم
ليس هناك اي تأثير لها او ضررر سواءا بقيت او تم تم فكها بعد حصول الخرسانة للبلاطة على القوة المطلوبة.
والافضل ان يتم فكها


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ليس هناك اي تأثير لها او ضررر سواءا بقيت او تم تم فكها بعد حصول الخرسانة للبلاطة على القوة المطلوبة.
> والافضل ان يتم فكها


اتضحت الصورة كاملة بحمد الله وجزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 سبتمبر 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> بالنسبة للصورة رقم 2 للمهندس رزق حجاوي التي توضح استخدام الشبك المعدني المجلفن
> 
> انا ملاحظ انه يوجد به فتحات صغيرة وذلك يؤدي الى تسرب الخرسانه من خلاله اثناء الصب ... وهل هذا الشبك ( حسب
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
كان هذا سؤال للأخ الفاضل للاستاذ رزق بخصوص الصورة رقم 2 فى الصفحة رقم 13 والتى تتعلق بالشبك المعدنى المستخدم لتخشين السطح فى بلاطة السقف وله سؤال اخر عن قاعدة التور كرين وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كان هذا سؤال للأخ الفاضل للاستاذ رزق بخصوص الصورة رقم 2 فى الصفحة رقم 13 والتى تتعلق بالشبك المعدنى المستخدم لتخشين السطح فى بلاطة السقف وله سؤال اخر عن قاعدة التور كرين وشكرا لحضرتك


 السلام عليكم
يتم عمل شبكة من حديد التسليح على الجوانب وتربيط الشبك المعدني عليه ، اما بخصوص الخرسانة فيتم حجزها خلف الشبك المعدني ومن ضغط الخرسانة تخرج بعد الخرسانة واسلاك من الشبك المعدني تبرز للخارج حيث تعمل هذه الاسلاك على زيادة التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة.


----------



## kitab (9 سبتمبر 2011)

kitab قال:


> *اعتقد ان المربع الاصفر هي لاعمال بياض مع اسناد السفف بالجكات واريد ان اسئل المهندس رزق الاسئلة التالي :18:*
> 
> *هل يتم اسناد جميع السقوف التي اسفل السقف المراد صبه حتى مهما كان عددها حتى وان كانت عشرون ، خمسون ، مائة سقف ومتى لن يحتاج الى اسناد بعض السقوف وهل يعتمد على مرور مدة معينة عندها لن يحتاج الى اسناد *
> 
> *المعروف ان السوف تصمم لاحمال معينة حية وميتة ولكن ليس لاحمال السقوف العليا حيث عند عدم اسنادها سيتم جعل الحمل على السقف اثناء وجود الشدة وفي نفس الوقت اذا ما اردنا اسناد السقوف جميها سيتطلب اعداد هائلة من الجكات ارجو التوضيح وفي حال وجود بدائل ارجو بيانها لاهمية الموضوع مع شكرنا للمهندس رزق وللمهندس احمد وكل المشاركين*​


 ارجو من المهندس رزق التفضل باجابة الاسئلة اعلاه لاهميتها ولاجل اكتمال المعلومة


----------



## ابن البلد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*إسناد السقوف به مشكلة وبانتظار الأخ رزق*

عادة يتم فك السقوف والتدعيمات الخشبية بعد أسبوع 7-10 أيام, ويتعلق بحرارة الجو , ونوع الباطون والكثير من المتغيرات , ولا أراهم يرشون الباطون بالمياه ,,curingيعني ترطيبه .......هذذا بعد أن شاهدت الكثير من صور التنفيذ في دبي والخاصة ب imre solt هذا
ولكن حين ينشئون سقف كل 3-4 أيام يحتاجون لبقاء التدعيم .
من جهة أخرى لا يوجد حاجة لبقاء الدعم لأن الأحمال تتوزع من السقف للكمرات والعمدان , يعني يبدأ المنشأ بالعمل هندسيا مع مراعاة إمكانية التثقيل على السقف بوضع طوب وأشياء أخرى
يعني بعد الصبة بيوم تريد رفع الطبقة اللي فوق فتأتي بالمعدات واللوازم وتضعها على السقف حديث الصب وتبقى هذه اللوازم أسبوع أو أكثر وهذا غير صحي .
يجب الانتباه 
الآن هذه صورة توضيحية 
للمنصات الخارجية وكيف أنها مدعومة كونترا بالسقف 





لاحظوا يا شباب بالمستطيل الأحمر كيف أن المنصّة مدعومة بصفي دعم حديد , عن طريق امتدادها داخل السقف
وكيف أنّه بالمستطيل الأزرق عملية التدعيم عشوائية 
بالنسبة لسؤال الأخ كتاب kitab أنا دققت في الصورة في المربع الأصفر وصلت لنتيجة مفادها :
أن الجكات أو دعم الحديد هذا غير ضروري , بل هو عشوائي في كثير من الأحيان , وحسب فهم مدير العمل والمتغيرات في الورشات بمعنى : 
من المفروض ان يتحمل السقف أحماله الميتة وينقل العزوم للكمرات الفعّالة والعمدان بعد 7 أيّام يصل الباطون لقوّة تمكنه من ذلك وباستعمال جزء من معامل الأمان خاصة الباطون .
لكن أن يصل الأمر لأكثر من طابقين فهذا مستحيل إلّا في وضع cantilever فيجب مراعاة عدم التحميل الزائد وتدعيم الألسنة السفلية ....عادة كنت أصل ل5-6 طوابق أسفل
طبعا مع انتظار جواب الأخ رزق حجاوي وباقي الإخوة المتمرسين ذوي الخبرات العريقة


----------



## asad* (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> عادة يتم فك السقوف والتدعيمات الخشبية بعد أسبوع 7-10 أيام, ويتعلق بحرارة الجو , ونوع الباطون والكثير من المتغيرات , ولا أراهم يرشون الباطون بالمياه ,,curingيعني ترطيبه .......هذذا بعد أن شاهدت الكثير من صور التنفيذ في دبي والخاصة ب imre solt هذا
> ولكن حين ينشئون سقف كل 3-4 أيام يحتاجون لبقاء التدعيم .
> من جهة أخرى لا يوجد حاجة لبقاء الدعم لأن الأحمال تتوزع من السقف للكمرات والعمدان , يعني يبدأ المنشأ بالعمل هندسيا مع مراعاة إمكانية التثقيل على السقف بوضع طوب وأشياء أخرى
> يعني بعد الصبة بيوم تريد رفع الطبقة اللي فوق فتأتي بالمعدات واللوازم وتضعها على السقف حديث الصب وتبقى هذه اللوازم أسبوع أو أكثر وهذا غير صحي .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اعتقد من الضروري بقاء تدعيم كافي للسقوف السفلية خاصة اذا كان حمل الاعمال للسقف الجديد يتجاوز الحمل التصميمي الحي لتحمل البلاطات حيث يعتبر حمل الخرسانة وحديد التسليح والقالب الخشبي والعمالة .. حمل حي على ماتحتها من بلاطة تستند عليها الدعامات والجكات حتى اكتساب البلاطة الجديدة المقاومة الكافية التي تمكنها من نقل الاحمال الى الاعمدة والجسور 

هذا التدعيم اعتقد ضروري حتى للادوار السفلية ولكن بتدعيم يقل تدريجيا متناسبا مع الحمل الحي المؤقت والذي ايضا يقل كلما نزلنا اسفل


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا العمل

صور من أحد المواقع لبدايه العمل في لبشه مسلحه,,ماذا يفعلون؟؟؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

فى حدود خبرتى المتواضعة أعتقد أن concrete tracks هذة تعمل عمل البسكوت فى العناصر الانشائية المسلحة و التى تعمل على رفع الشبكة لحديد التسليح فى حدود 3-5 سم حسب العنصر الأنشائى و هنا فى اللبشات يصل cover الخرسانة غلى 10 سم لمنع تسرب المياة الجوفية لحديد التسليح . 
هذا على حد معلوماتى​


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اعتزر للانقطاع هذه الفترة لضيق الوقت وان شاء الله لنا عودة قريبا وتحياتى وشكرى للجميع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم اعتزر للانقطاع هذه الفترة لضيق الوقت وان شاء الله لنا عودة قريبا وتحياتى وشكرى للجميع



*بانتظارك يا أبو المجد بس ما ينفعش كده حتى بس كلمة على الاقل كل يوم ما ينفعش كده ما تحرمنا ش من صوتك يا باشا .. وربنا يوفقك يا هندسة ..*


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *بانتظارك يا أبو المجد بس ما ينفعش كده حتى بس كلمة على الاقل كل يوم ما ينفعش كده ما تحرمنا ش من صوتك يا باشا .. وربنا يوفقك يا هندسة ..*



ليك وحشة والله يا اخى الغالى المهندس الصامت ان شاء الله سنتواصل قريبا وتحياتى لك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا العمل
> 
> صور من أحد المواقع لبدايه العمل في لبشه مسلحه,,ماذا يفعلون؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
بخصوص هذه الطريقة لعمل الغطاء الخرساني concrete cover فهذه اول مرة اعلم بها ولم تذكر انها للبشة raft لقلت انها ودع لمدة ميلان للسطح او الارضيات.
اتمنى ان تذكر في بلد تستخدم مثل هذه الطريقة في الكفر للرافت.​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
الموضوع قيم و شكرا لصاحب الموضوع الأصلي و للأساتذة الكرام الذين لا يبخلون بعلمهم 
قيد المتابعة ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص هذه الطريقة لعمل الغطاء الخرساني concrete cover فهذه اول مرة اعلم بها ولم تذكر انها للبشة raft لقلت انها ودع لمدة ميلان للسطح او الارضيات.
> اتمنى ان تذكر في بلد تستخدم مثل هذه الطريقة في الكفر للرافت.​



*صراحة أول مرة أرى فيها مثل هذه الطريقة لعمل الغطاء الخرسانة ...
دى طريقة مكلفة شوية .. كان يكفيه عمل الاوتار من الطوب الاسمنتى وعمل عليها طبقة لياسة ..
وهذه هى الصورة منقولة من أحد المنتديات ..






ولكن أظن يا بشمهندس رزق ممكن استخد خرسانة عادية بدل الخرسانة الطوب الاسمنتى ممكن من أجل ارتفاع اللبشة فسيكون حديد التسليح أكبر بس حتى هذا السبب ليس مبررا ؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *صراحة أول مرة أرى فيها مثل هذه الطريقة لعمل الغطاء الخرسانة ...*
> *دى طريقة مكلفة شوية .. كان يكفيه عمل الاوتار من الطوب الاسمنتى وعمل عليها طبقة لياسة ..*
> *وهذه هى الصورة منقولة من أحد المنتديات ..*
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص الغطاء الخرسانة concrete cover يجب الا تقل قوة الكسر لخرسانة الكفر عن قوة خرسانة اللبشة raft وهذا صعب تحقيقة في البلوك (الطوب) وكذلك السماكة للكفر .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الغطاء الخرسانة concrete cover يجب الا تقل قوة الكسر لخرسانة الكفر عن قوة خرسانة اللبشة raft وهذا صعب تحقيقة في البلوك (الطوب) وكذلك السماكة للكفر .



ممكن هذه المواصفات فى دول الخليج مثلا ... أو المشروع من مواصفاته هذا
لكن غالب ما رأيته فى مصر استخدام الطوب الاسمنتى فى عمل الاوتار
يعنى على الاقل ما عملت به محطة لمعالجة مياه الشرب والصرف لبشة مساحتها 1500 م3 واستخدم الطوب الاسمننتى ..
وطبقة لياسة وهى غالبا توفر 9سم على الاقل كسماكة للغطاء الخرسانى ......


----------



## kitab (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اساتذتنا اين مواضيعكم الشيقة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة وبانتظار التعليق على مضمونها


----------



## اقليدس العرب (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اتصور ان القطعه الاسطوانيه المجوفه ذات البراغي التي يضعها العامل تستعمل محل splice لوصل حديد التسليح عالي المقاومه المستعمل في post tension


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 سبتمبر 2011)

هى وصل لأسياخ حديد التسليح وهى بالتبادل مابين التوازى و تفاوت مكان التلاحم وهنا للأحتفاط بنفس قيم الشد و تساوى الأجهاد على مقطع السيخ فإنة لا يتم تراكب الأسياخ ولحمها لكن وصلها معا بما يسمة قفيز و هذا على حد علمى ​


----------



## kitab (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الصورة تبين لروابط معدنية مقاومة للصدأ تستخدم لربط اسياخ حديد التسليح فيما بينها بدلا من عمل الـ overlap وكما تبين الصورة ايضا وجود مسارات لقابلوات تستخدم في حالة البلاطات مسبقة الجهد


----------



## احمد سكولز (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. تحياتى لكل الاساتذة الافاضل المشاركين فى الموضوع وان شاء الله اليكم الصورة رقم 12 وفى انتظار ارائكم .


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. تحياتى لكل الاساتذة الافاضل المشاركين فى الموضوع وان شاء الله اليكم الصورة رقم 12 وفى انتظار ارائكم .



هذه صورة لحديد مرتب غير قابل للصب
أين سيدخل الباطون حتى وإن كانت البحصة سمسم


----------



## اقليدس العرب (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اتصور انها لدعامه pier تحمل احمال عاليه القيمه لذا يستعمل فيها حزم من قضبان التسليح لتمثل قضيب واحد يعادل قضيب بقطر كبير لانه على حد خبرتي لم ار قضبان اكبر من 52ملم


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> هى وصل لأسياخ حديد التسليح وهى بالتبادل مابين التوازى و تفاوت مكان التلاحم وهنا للأحتفاط بنفس قيم الشد و تساوى الأجهاد على مقطع السيخ فإنة لا يتم تراكب الأسياخ ولحمها لكن وصلها معا بما يسمة قفيز و هذا على حد علمى ​



Bar Coupler
لا أعرف إن اسمه قفيز أم لا ولكنه يزاوج بين قضبان التسليح حين لا نستطيع وصلها تقليديا واحد بجانب الثاني
مع أنني لم أره أمامي في ورشة لكنني بحثت عنه الآن بعد مشاهدة الصورة


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> هذه صورة لحديد مرتب غير قابل للصب
> أين سيدخل الباطون حتى وإن كانت البحصة سمسم



استاذى الفاضل ... هذا جزء من تسليح بلاطة فلات سلاب رأيتها بعينى والحديد مرتب وتم تربيطه وجاهزة للصب لكنى بصراحة لا اعلم كيف يتم صب بلاطة كهذه وضمان عدم حدوث تعشيش وكيف يتم ايضا دمكها وهزها ومتى يتم تصميم بلاطة بتسليح كثيف جدا مثل هذه البلاطة وفى انتظار باقى الاراء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> استاذى الفاضل ... هذا جزء من تسليح بلاطة فلات سلاب رأيتها بعينى والحديد مرتب وتم تربيطه وجاهزة للصب لكنى بصراحة لا اعلم كيف يتم صب بلاطة كهذه وضمان عدم حدوث تعشيش وكيف يتم ايضا دمكها وهزها ومتى يتم تصميم بلاطة بتسليح كثيف جدا مثل هذه البلاطة وفى انتظار باقى الاراء


السلام عليكم م أحمد 

بداية أود أن أحييك واشكرك على تلك الموضوعات المميزة ..
وبخصوص تلك الصورة .. أود أن أوضح فقط قصور وقلة خبرات المصممين للتعامل مع تنفيذ الخرسانة بشكل جيد ...
فى الواقع المسئول الأول عن تلك المشكلة وعدم الأهتمام بتفصيلات الوصلات بشكل كاف هو المصمم ... 
فأبسط قواعد تصميم المقاطع الخرسانية هو عدم أستخدام أكبر مساحة تسليح للمقطع الخرسانى لان ذلك سيؤدى لتلك المشاكل ...

أن ذلك النموذج المقدم بتلك الصورة يتنافى مع الكثير من أشتراطات الأكواد من بينها 
المسافة بين الأسياخ يجب ألا تقل على المقاس الأعتبارى الأكبر للركام
ثانيا يجب أن تسمح المسافة بين الأسياخ بمرور الهزاز vibrator حتى يتسنى دمك الخرسانة بصورة جيدة 

ثالثا لا يجب أن يزيد حديد التسليح عند الوصلة ب 8% من مساحة المقطع الخرسانى وهو على ما يبدو لى قد تجاوز تلك النسبة 

هناك حدود دنيا للمسافة بين الأسياخ حتى تتمكن الخرسانة من عمل تماسك بينها وبين الحديد ويمكن نقل قوى الشد من بين الأسياخ الأصلية ألى الأسياخ الموصلة بشكل صحيح وأيضا الصورة توضح أن ذلك الشرط لم يتحقق 

قد يؤدى تداخل التسليح بذلك الشكل إلى تقليل الغطاء الخرسانى للمقطع 

كل تلك المشكلات وغيرها كان لابد أن يتم دراستها وتدقيقها من قبل المصمم ..

ومن الحلول الفعالة التى تساهم فى تقليل تداخل الحديد بذلك الشكل عند الوصلات هو أستخدام ما يعرف ب الوصلات الميكانيكية mechanical couplers ولكن يجب أيضا التحقق من أنها من جهة التنفيذ ممكنة ويسهل تنفيذها ...

لقد صادفت بأحد المشروعات وجود كمرات ربط بين البايل كاب كل كمرة عبارة عن 4 طبقات تسليح 32 للحديد العلوى و4 طبقات تسليح 32 للحديد السفلى
عند ألتقاء ال 4 كمرات عند البايل كاب لا تتخيل شكل الوصلة ..
وقتها تم سؤال المصمم لماذا أستخدمت أكبر نسبة للتسليح للمقطع لماذا لا يتم زيادة المقطع الخرسانى وأستخدام 1% أو 2 % من مساحة التسليح ..

وكان المخرج الوحيد من تلك المشكلة هو الوصلات الميكانيكية ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليكم هذه الصورة وبانتظار التعليق على مضمونها


 
وصلة ميكانيكية لوصل أسياخ التسليح 
ويتم نقل القوى كالتالى :
من خلال ربط البراغى (Bolts ) تتولد قوى ضغط ما بين البراغى والتسليح reinforcement 

وبالتالى تنتقل قوى الشد من خلال سيخ التسليح إلى البراغى بقوة الأحتكاك 

قوة الشد فى التسليح = معامل أحتكاك (بين البراغى والتسليح) * قوة الضغط (بين البرغى وحديد التسليح)

إذن ستنتقل تلك القوة من التسليح إلى البراغى بواسطة الأحتكاك ستولد قوة قص على البراغى 

قوة القص على البراغى = قوة الشد على سيخ التسليح مقسوما على عدد البراغى 
(ستتولد عزوم بقيمة صغيرة جدا على البراغى للسهول يمكن أهمالها )

بعد ذلك تنتقل قوة القص من على البراغى إلى الكابلار Coupler مسببة قوة شد على الكابلار

قوة الشد على الكابلار = قوة الشد فى التسليح / مساحة مقطع الكابلار 
(ملاحظة يجب تقليل مساحة مقطع الكابلار بنسبة ولتكن 10% نظرا لوجود فتحات البراغى 

بعد ذلك تنتقل قوة الشد من الكابلار لصف البراغى من الجهة الأخرى مسببة قوة قص على البراغى 
بعد ذلك تنتقل قوة القص من البراغى لحديد التسليح بالجهة الأخرى عن طريق الأحتكاك 

أى أن مسار أنتقال القوى 

شد بالتسليح / قص على البراغى من خلال قوة الأحتكاك / شد على الكابلار / قص على البراغى بالجهة الأخرى / شد على التسليح بالجهة الأخرى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


من خلال هذه الصوره ما رأيك
وياريت من اساتذتنا المشاركين بالموضوع توضيح سلوك هذا النوع من الكمرات وهل هو مفضل ام لا وما ارائكم الشخصيه علي هذا السيستيم


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> السلام عليكم م أحمد
> 
> بداية أود أن أحييك واشكرك على تلك الموضوعات المميزة ..
> وبخصوص تلك الصورة .. أود أن أوضح فقط قصور وقلة خبرات المصممين للتعامل مع تنفيذ الخرسانة بشكل جيد ...
> ...



اولا تحياتى للأستاذ الخلوق والصديق المهندس ميشيل ادوارد وفعلا انت محق فيما قلت تماما ولكن اود ان اؤكد لك ان هذا السقف فعلا على الحقيقة بهذا التسليح الكثيف جدا والتصميم للعلم طبقا للكود البريطانى والمكتب المصمم ليس عربى ولكن كيف يتم صب مثل هذا السقف بالصورة وكيف يمكن تعويض ذلك بالوصلات الميكانيكية ستكون صعبة جدا واكيد هتحتاج مساحة معينة تتعدى المساحة المحددة للتسليح والوصل بين الاسياخ ... انا بصراحة عجبت من هذه البلاطة بهذا التسليح لان صبها سيكون تحدى كبير بلا شك


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أكتوبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> من خلال هذه الصوره ما رأيك
> وياريت من اساتذتنا المشاركين بالموضوع توضيح سلوك هذا النوع من الكمرات وهل هو مفضل ام لا وما ارائكم الشخصيه علي هذا السيستيم



السلام عليكم .. اهلا استاذ اسامة بالنسبة للصورة يتضح لى انها لبلاطة سقف مصمتة solid slab ولكن هل الكمرات بنفس عمق السقف ( مدفونة ) ؟؟؟


----------



## ramysilver2004 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا نفذت أوتار زى دى فى مصر فى لبشة خزان أرضى 24 * 14 م و كانت سريعه و سهله جدا


----------



## ramysilver2004 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

م أسامه هذه بلاطه بسيطه و كمراتها مدفونه بس أبعاد الكمر حاسس أنه صغير شويه ( الكمره اللى واضحه فى الصوره الخارجيه ) و المفروض قفل الكانه يكون خلف خلاف يعنى قفل يمين و قفل شمال و المفروض يكون فى تكثيف للكانات بجوار الركائز


----------



## shuaa said (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تحيه لصاحب فكرة هذا الموضوع وتحيه للاخوه المشاركين 
الحقيقه لم اشارك سابقا بالموضوع لاني لاحظت في بدايته كانت الافكار المطروحه بسيطه ولا تحتاج استشارات قويه وقلت ان الشباب اولى بالاجابه ( اي فسح المجال لهم لابداء ارائهم ) ولكن في الاونه الاخيره بدأ الشباب بطرح امور قد تحتاج الى نوعا ما من الخبره وبعض الافكار جديده قد نحتاج نحن اهل الخبره القديمه للاطلاع على ماهو جديد اوعلى الاقل نحلل ونتحاور واذا اراد المهندس ان يتقدم ويهظم العلم بالطريقه الصحيحه عليه بالتحليل قبل السؤال او الاستفسار من ذوي الخبره
وانا هنا شدني الموضوع الذي طرحه الاخ (usama_usama2003 ) في المشاركه رقم 219 
وهنا في الحقيقه اعجبتني طريقة المهندس المنفذ الذكيه في معالجة مسئلة البسكويت بطريقه عمليه وفنيه لكسب الوقت والجهد والتكاليف والايدي العامله وكذلك من ناحية المتانه 
حيث ان الكل يعلم ان البسكويت الذي يوضع بين حديد التسليح والقالب او الارضيه في المناطق التي لاتكون ضاهريه وللاقتصاد يستعملون البسكويت المصنع في موقع العمل ويكون البسكويت في اكثر الاحيان من السمنت والرمل ويوضع به سلك للربط ولكن لوحظ عند وضعه في الارضيات او الاسس ذات التسليح الثقيل لا تتحمل ثقل الحديد بل في اكثر الاحيان تسحق وتطحن تحت ذاك الثقل لذى يتوجب زيادة البسكويت تحت التسليح مما سأخذ جهد ووقت كبيرين وبالتالي فان مواصفاته لا تطابق الكونكريت الاصلي لعدم وجود الحصو بالخلطه 
ولكن المهندس هنا تلافى كل ذلك بصب هذه السكك الطوليه لحمل الفرشه السفليه
اما الفرشه العلويه فلا تحتاج الى بسكويت لانها تجلس على الفرشه الاولى ولذلك لانحتاج الى بسكويت بالاتجاه العمودي
فتحيه لمهندس الموقع المبدع وتحيه لصاحب المقال واخرى لجميع المشاركين
شعاع سعيد​


----------



## ابن البلد (1 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحيه لصاحب فكرة هذا الموضوع وتحيه للاخوه المشاركين
> الحقيقه لم اشارك سابقا بالموضوع لاني لاحظت في بدايته كانت الافكار المطروحه بسيطه ولا تحتاج استشارات قويه وقلت ان الشباب اولى بالاجابه ( اي فسح المجال لهم لابداء ارائهم ) ولكن في الاونه الاخيره بدأ الشباب بطرح امور قد تحتاج الى نوعا ما من الخبره وبعض الافكار جديده قد نحتاج نحن اهل الخبره القديمه للاطلاع على ماهو جديد اوعلى الاقل نحلل ونتحاور واذا اراد المهندس ان يتقدم ويهظم العلم بالطريقه الصحيحه عليه بالتحليل قبل السؤال او الاستفسار من ذوي الخبره
> وانا هنا شدني الموضوع الذي طرحه الاخ (usama_usama2003 ) في المشاركه رقم 219
> ...



الفرشة العلوية نجلسها على كراسي


----------



## shuaa said (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ ابن البلد
تحيه طيبه
المقصود في كلامي ان الطبقه السفليه من التسليح ( الحصيره السفليه ) تحتوي فرش حديد بأتجاه سميته الفرش السفلي للحصيره السفليه وهناك فرش حديد فوقه بالاتجاه المتعامد مع السفلي سميته بالفرش العلوي للحصيره السفليه
اما ما أشرت اليه برسمك بالازرق فهي احدى فرشات الحصيره العلويه والتي ايظا تحوي على فرشتين متعامدتين وترفعان بواسطة كراسي حديديه وكما بينتها باللون الاحمر
وتبقى مصطلحات الفرشه والحصيره والقفص وغيرها من المسميات تختلف من بلد الى اخر ولكن تبقى الفكره واحده
مع تقديري
شعاع سعيد​


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحيه لصاحب فكرة هذا الموضوع وتحيه للاخوه المشاركين
> الحقيقه لم اشارك سابقا بالموضوع لاني لاحظت في بدايته كانت الافكار المطروحه بسيطه ولا تحتاج استشارات قويه وقلت ان الشباب اولى بالاجابه ( اي فسح المجال لهم لابداء ارائهم ) ولكن في الاونه الاخيره بدأ الشباب بطرح امور قد تحتاج الى نوعا ما من الخبره وبعض الافكار جديده قد نحتاج نحن اهل الخبره القديمه للاطلاع على ماهو جديد اوعلى الاقل نحلل ونتحاور واذا اراد المهندس ان يتقدم ويهظم العلم بالطريقه الصحيحه عليه بالتحليل قبل السؤال او الاستفسار من ذوي الخبره
> وانا هنا شدني الموضوع الذي طرحه الاخ (usama_usama2003 ) في المشاركه رقم 219
> ...



تحياتى لحضرتك على مشاركاتك القيمة والغالية بلا شك واتمنى مشاركتك الدائمة للشباب فيما يناقشونه لانه اوقات يحتمل الصواب او الخطأ ودائما نحن بحاجة الى اساتذة افاضل بجانبنا حتى نستطيع ان نبدع وتصبح لدينا ثقة فى انفسنا وفى حياتنا بشكل عام وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## اقليدس العرب (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الزميل/الزميله شعاع انا لم الاحظ في الصوره سكك مصبوبه وكل ما في الامر قطع حجر ترفع التسليح السفلي والله اعلم...
كما اني تفاجأت بعد وجود حديد سالب يمتد فوق الجسور المدفونه؟؟؟؟ما التفسير؟؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> الزميل/الزميله شعاع انا لم الاحظ في الصوره سكك مصبوبه وكل ما في الامر قطع حجر ترفع التسليح السفلي والله اعلم...
> كما اني تفاجأت بعد وجود حديد سالب يمتد فوق الجسور المدفونه؟؟؟؟ما التفسير؟؟



السلام عليكم .. المهندس شعاع يقصد الصورة التى فى المشاركة رقم 219 وليس تلك الصورة للكمرات المدفونة  والتى ننتظر ان شاء الله مناقشتها وتقبل تحياتى اخى العزيز ..


----------



## shuaa said (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ (اقليدس العرب)
تحيه طيبه
عن اي صوره تتحدث حيث اننا نتحدث عن المشاركه رقم 219
وعن اي جسور مدفونه تتكلم
مع تقديري​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. اهلا استاذ اسامة بالنسبة للصورة يتضح لى انها لبلاطة سقف مصمتة solid slab ولكن هل الكمرات بنفس عمق السقف ( مدفونة ) ؟؟؟



نعم اخي أحمد انها مدفونه ولكن هل هذا السيستم مفضل بالنسبه لك
وما رأي اساتذتنا الكبار في الكمرات المدفونه؟ هل هي مفضله ام لا ؟ وكم البحور التي تفضل فيها وما سلوكها اهي بلاطه ام بالفعل كمره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما سلوكها؟؟؟:11:
بارك الله فيكم جميعها واثابكم الجنه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 أكتوبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> من خلال هذه الصوره ما رأيك
> وياريت من اساتذتنا المشاركين بالموضوع توضيح سلوك هذا النوع من الكمرات وهل هو مفضل ام لا وما ارائكم الشخصيه علي هذا السيستيم


 
فى بعض الحالات يتم عمل كمرات مدفونة حول فتحات السقف وخاصة عندما تكون أبعاد الفتحات كبيرة كما يظهر من تلك الصورة 

فالصورة توضح وجود فتحة حوالى 2متر * 75 سم تقريبا

وبالتالى أستبدل المصمم الحديد الغير مستمر نتيجة للفتحة بعمل كمرة مدفونة تسليحها = التسليح الطولى الغير مستمر نتيجة للفتحة / 2

تلك الفكرة ينصح بها الكود البريطانى BS8110

وبما أن التسليح الظاهر من الصورة تسليح سفلى فقط فالبالتى البلاطة هى من النوع soild slab 
ترتكز على كمرات .. لكن ليس بالضرورة أن تكون هذه الكمرات من نوع الكمرات المدفونة

لكن لمعرفة نوع الكمرات المستخدمة مع ا لسقف يجب أن تشمل الصورة مساحة كبيرة من السقف 

وبخصوص السؤال عن الكمرات المدفونة وهل هى مفضلة أما لا :

أولا الكمرات هى جزء من النظام الأنشائى للبناء سواء بالأتجاه الأفقى أى مع البلاطات أو بالأتجاه الرأسى أى الفريمات التى تتكون من كمرات وأعمدة لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية ..

فيجب أن يتم دراستها والنظر إليها من كل تلك الزوايا حتى يتسنى للمصمم أن يحدد مدى كفاءة هذا النظام الأنشائى ...

فمثلا لو هناك حوائط قص لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية وتقليل أنحناء البناء فى الأتجاه الرأسى 
فى تلك الحالة يمكن أعتبار أن الكمرات هى جزء من السقف ولن يشكل عمق الكمرة أى أهمية بالنسبة للتصميم ( أعتبر السقف فلات سلاب مثلا )

بينما إذا كان النظام الأنشائى يعتمد فقط فى مقاومته للأحمال الجانبية على الأعمدة والكمرات ..
فى تلك الحالة يجب التحقق من أن جساءة الأعمدة فقط ( أعتبر جساءة الكمرات =صفر ) كافية وقادرة على مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية 

بينما لو وجد أن جساءة تلك الأعمدة لن تحقق القدر المطلوب من الأزاحة الأفقية للبناء وسيتعرض البناء لأزاحات بقيم كبيرة .. فى تلك الحالة ستكون أحد الحلول الأنشائية التى سيلجأ إليها المصمم زيادة جساءة الكمرات فى تلك الحالة لن تجدى الكمرات المدفونة مع ذلك النظام الأنشائى ..
ولابد من زيادة مقاطع الكمرات ... 

الخلاصة عليك بداراسة البناء ككل أفقيا ( بلاطة وكمرات ) 
ورأسيا ( أعمدة وفريمات ) 

نقطة أخرى هى عدم أقتصادية الكمرات المدفونة وضعف الوصلات بصفة عامة ما بين الكمرات والأعمدة 

فعرض الأعمدة غالبا يتراوح ما بين 30 -40 سم بينما غالبا عرض الكمرات المدفونة يتراوح ما بين 80 - 150 سم 

وشكرا جزيلا لك لطرحك تلك الأسئلة الرائعة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 أكتوبر 2011)

shuaa said قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> تحيه لصاحب فكرة هذا الموضوع وتحيه للاخوه المشاركين
> الحقيقه لم اشارك سابقا بالموضوع لاني لاحظت في بدايته كانت الافكار المطروحه بسيطه ولا تحتاج استشارات قويه وقلت ان الشباب اولى بالاجابه ( اي فسح المجال لهم لابداء ارائهم ) ولكن في الاونه الاخيره بدأ الشباب بطرح امور قد تحتاج الى نوعا ما من الخبره وبعض الافكار جديده قد نحتاج نحن اهل الخبره القديمه للاطلاع على ماهو جديد اوعلى الاقل نحلل ونتحاور واذا اراد المهندس ان يتقدم ويهظم العلم بالطريقه الصحيحه عليه بالتحليل قبل السؤال او الاستفسار من ذوي الخبره
> ...


 
بداية أحييك أستاذنا المهندس القدير شعاع سعيد 

من خلال مشاركتك القيمة قد أشرت إلى عدة نقاط هامة سأذكرها وسأضيف إليها بعض التعليقات 
بغرض أستكمال تلك المناقشة البناءة ...

كما أشارت مهندس شعاع (ولا أعرف أن كان ذلك موجود بالكودات أم لا) أنه لابد أن يعتمد تصميم ال spacers أو ال steel Support على قيمة الحمل الواقع عليه ...

بمعنى لابد من حساب المساحة التى سيغطيها ال spacer ومنها يتم حساب الحمل الرأسى الواقع على ال spacer

بعد ذلك تكون 

The Bearing Stress on Spacer = Load / Area of Spacer
وذلك الأجهاد يجب ألا يزيد عن قدرة تحمل ال spacer فى أجهاد ال bearing

فمثلا لو أستخدمت precast unit سيكون ال bearing capacity مساويا لأجهاد ال 0.6Fcu




وعلى سبيل المثال من غير المنطقى أن نستخدم للبشة سمكها 3 أمتار نفس ال spacer الذى يستخدم للبشة سمكها 1 متر فالأولى ستكون كثافة التسليح بها أكبر من الثانية 
الجزئية الثانية هى أن المسافات بين ال spacer سوف تعتمد أيضا على جساءة قضبان التسليح 
فكلما زادت أقطار التسليح كلما زادت جسائتها وبالتالى سيمكن زيادة مسافات ال Spacers ولكن ذلك سيؤدى لزيادة الأحمال الواقعة 

نأتى الان للجزئية الثالثة والهامة والتى أود أن أطرحها بغرض المناقشة وصولا لأفضل الحلول 
هى صدء الحديد 

الحل المقدم بالرغم من أنه حل عملى من جهة قدرة تحمل ال spacers ألا أن ذلك الحل قد يؤدى لتعرض الحديد للصدء

فى الواقع أول من لفت أنتباهى لتلك المعلومة هو المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة بأحد موضوعاته عن البلاطات اللاكمرية ...

ومن خلال مشاهداتى لبعض مشروعات الأبنية العالية 70 طابق وسمك اللبشة وصل ل 5 أمتار 

تم أستخدام plastic spacers مع اللبشة وأننى فى الواقع أفضل ذلك الحل عن كل من 
concrete spacers أو صب جزء خرسانى بكامل طول اللبشة مثل الحل المقدم ..
لأننى أعتقد أن ذلك قد يعرض الحديد للصداء ...

أننى أقدم وجه نظر فقط ولست متخصصا بمجال التنفيذ ..
لذلك سأترك تلك المناقشة لزملائى الأجلاء المتخصصين بتلك الموضوعات 

وقبل أن أنهى تلك المشاركة أود أن أرفق الكود الأمريكى ACI 315 
مع توضيح الفقرة الخاصة بال spacers

(ملاحظة بسكويت = spacer)


----------



## shuaa said (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا استاذ ميشيل على المداخله
كل ماذكرته في مداخلتك صحيح وبالنسبه لي دائما افضل السبيسر الجاهز والمصنع خصيصا لهكذا اعمال من اللدائن وغيرها لانها انضف واسرع بالتنفيذ ولكن البسكويت هو محلي وهو ارخص للمقاول وحتى المواصفات التي طرحتها اعلاه تفضل القطع الكونكرينيه الجاهزه وقد ذكرها كأفضليه اولى وبعدها ذكر المعدني واخر شئ ذكر البلاستك







واذكر ان احدى الشركات العالميه كانت تنفذ معمل للالمنوم في سلطنه عمان طلبت مني تجهيزها بالبسكويت حيث كنت مسؤول عن شركه بريكاست ولم تستعمل اللدائن المتوفره بالاسواق لان المواصفات تطلب هذا الشئ

وهنا اختلف معك من ان استعمال البسكويت يساعد على صدأ الحديد لانه هو المطلوب الاول من قبل المواصفات والتي ذكرتها اعلاه

مع تقديري​


----------



## احمد سكولز (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 13 وفى انتظار مناقشتها وتحليلها وتوضيحها باءذن الله وشكرا .


----------



## asad* (3 أكتوبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> من خلال هذه الصوره ما رأيك
> وياريت من اساتذتنا المشاركين بالموضوع توضيح سلوك هذا النوع من الكمرات وهل هو مفضل ام لا وما ارائكم الشخصيه علي هذا السيستيم


 
*السلام عليكم *

*رغم عدم تغطية الصورة لمساحة كافية من السقف ولكن من الممكن القول بالاتي:*

*1- اؤيد الاستاذ ميشيل بان الجسور المخفية هي لاجل تقوية البلاطة حول الفتحة الموجودة في السقف على اليسار وهو موضوع تم مناقشته سابقا بصور تم وضعها المهندس احمد سكولز وتلك الجسور تعوض حديد التسليح البلاطة الذي تم قطعه عند الفتحة *
*2- تعمل تلك التقويات حول الفتحات بتصاميم مختلفة وعملها هو نقل الاجهادات بعيدا عن الفتحات ومنع حدوث الشروخ والتشققات في البلاطة *
*3- بالنسبة للسؤال بانه ( هل هو مفضل ام لا وماآرائكم الشخصية ) فالحالة هي لاتدخل فيها تفضيل او رأي شخصي فهو حالة انشائية تستخدم حيثما يتطلب التصميم ذلك وليست اختياريا او بديلا *
*4- استاذ اسامة اخمن بانك تقصد حالة استخدام الجسور المخفية كبديل عن الجسور الظاهرة ( ساقطة او مقلوبة) وهو امر غير ممكن لان الجسر المخفي هو زيادة في التسليح فقط والاكثر اهمية ان تكون الزيادة في سمك الخرسانة ايضا لتكون جسور ناقلة للعزوم نحو الاعمدة وكما بان الصورة قد لايمكن رؤية السقف بشكل كامل ولكن اعتقد وبالنظر لاقصى اليسار بان السقف يحتوي على جسور ظاهرة ولم يتم الاعتماد على الجسور المخفية *

*مع الاحترام للجميع*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية أحييك أستاذنا المهندس القدير شعاع سعيد
> من خلال مشاركتك القيمة قد أشرت إلى عدة نقاط هامة سأذكرها وسأضيف إليها بعض التعليقات
> بغرض أستكمال تلك المناقشة البناءة ...
> كما أشارت مهندس شعاع (ولا أعرف أن كان ذلك موجود بالكودات أم لا) أنه لابد أن يعتمد تصميم ال spacers أو ال steel Support على قيمة الحمل الواقع عليه ...
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذه المناقشات القيمة واشكر للمهندس الخلوق مشيل على هذا الاستضراد بالشرح .
وهناك اضافة بسيطة بخصوص اي الانواع نستخدم فهذا يعتمد على عدة عوامل منها:-

كثافة ووزن حديد التسليح على spacer فعند استخدام اي نوع يجب الا تقل قدرة تحمله عن الاوزان التي ستقع عليه)reinforcement and construction loads )وذلك لمنع هبوط حديد التسليح.(ففي الاساسات يفضل الخرساني .
اذا تم استخدام spacer الخرسانة (الموقعي او المسبق الصنع) فيجب الا تقل قوة الخرسانة spacers عن قوة الخرسانة الموجود بها (حسب المواصفات الاردنية ).
نوع الوجهة النهائي للخرسانة ففي حالة fair face concrete لا يفضل استخدام السبيسر الخرساني وذلك حتى لا تظهر بقع خرسانية على السطح لذلك يستخدم البلاستيكي.
 بخصوص قوة الخرسانة spacer مسبقة الصنع فتكون من 35-40-60 MPa حسب الشركة الصانعة.





http://www.kkindia.com/pdf/spacer_fiberconcrete.pdf
http://www.astraspacers.com/


----------



## shuaa said (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للاخ رزق على اضافته
وهنا اشدد على النقطه 3 وهي عدم استعمال البسكويت السمنتي في الواجهات الضاهريه كلفيرفيس لانها سوف تعطي لون مخالف وواضح وافضل استعمال السبيسر البلاستيكي
لذى انا ذكرت في مداخلتي الاولى
اقتباس​حيث ان الكل يعلم ان البسكويت الذي يوضع بين حديد التسليح والقالب او الارضيه في المناطق التي لاتكون ضاهريه ​مع التقدير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لموضوع spacers ارفق هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا لموضوع spacers ارفق هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها


 
أعتقد أن هذه الصورة لجسر خرسانى من النوع Box Girder Bridge 
وربما الهدف من تلك الفكرة هو تربيط جميع ال spacers مما يقلل من حركتها كما أنه يزيد من فرصة تثبيت حديد التسليح مع ال spacers من خلال سيخ التسليح الذى يربط جميع ال spacers وبالتالى يمكن للحداد أن يربط تسليح الجسر مع ذلك السيخ مما يقلل من حركة ال spacers بصفة عامة ..
أنه مجرد أقتراح وننتظر رأى مهندسنا القدير رزق حجاوى وكل زملائنا الأفاضل المتخصصين بتلك الأعمال


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 13 وفى انتظار مناقشتها وتحليلها وتوضيحها باءذن الله وشكرا .



حائط قص ولكن ماذا عن التسليح العرضى الموجود بداخله ( كمرات مغلقة ) ام ماذا وما رأيكم وتحليلكم للصورة وشكرا


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوورر يا اخوي الغالي


----------



## ابن البلد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة للصورة 13 يا أخي أحمد فهي كمرة من كانات " links " مغلقة قطر 8 ملم وتسليحها أسياخ 10 ملم بالطول وهذه الكمرة تحمل أسياخ تسليح لحائط على شكل u 12 ملم
الحديد كثيف أيضا ولكنه قابل للصب 
ويوجد أسياخ مونتاج أي مساعدة للتربيط 8 ملم


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى لك المهندس الفاضل ابن البلد ... لى استفسار بسيط اين توجد اسياخ المونتاج هذه وشكرا لك ؟؟


----------



## shuaa said (8 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر الاستاذ رزق على مشاركته رقم 261 ومداخلة الاستاذ ميشيل عليها وحسب مشاركته رقم 262

وهنا احب ان اوضح بـأن هذا السبيسر له نفس فكرة السبيسر الذي شرحناه بمداخلتنا رقم 246 ولكنه هنا استعمل السيخ الطولي الجالس على السبيسرات الكوكنريتيه بدل السكه الكونكريتيه التي استعملها المهندس في تحليلنا السابق اي هنا السبيسر الرئيسي يتكون من السيخ الممدود والجالس على 
السبيسرات او البلوكات الكونكريتيه لانه هنا الشكل والنضافه مطلوبه وكذلك الوجه المائل 

وهذه صوره اخرى ارسلها احد الاخوه بمشاركته المرقمه 274 توضح ما ذكرته اعلاه​





دققو بالصوره وشاهدو الحديد المرفوع قرب اكياس البلاستك في اسفل الصوره وستتوضح الفكره اكثر

مع التقدير​


----------



## kitab (8 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> حائط قص ولكن ماذا عن التسليح العرضى الموجود بداخله ( كمرات مغلقة ) ام ماذا وما رأيكم وتحليلكم للصورة وشكرا


 
قد يكون عبارة عن جسر فوق فتحة وممتد منه اسياخ جدار القص من مستوى البلاطة


----------



## ابن البلد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*أسياخ المونتاج مشددة باللون الأحمر*

وهي معاكسة لوضعها الطبيعي , ومن وظائفها أيضا أن تحافظ على ثبات قضيب التسليح فلا يميل شمالا ويمينا
في الحالة الطبيعية يجب أن تكون داخل الكمرة وداخل قضبان ال 12 ملم الّتي على شكل U
وعادة ما يستعملها الحدادون لتسهيل عملية التربيط
وكذاك الأمر لصورة الجسر الّتي أحضرها الأخ رزق الحجاوي
في البداية وضعوا سبيسرات باطون , ويصنعوها في الورشة , أو يشتروها جاهزة , ولها أسلاك 
وربطوا بهذه الأسلاك قضيب مونتاج , له فوائد كثيرة راجع " مشاركة الأخ ميشيل إدوار " ومشاركات الأخ shuaa said
الآن
كانت بعض الشركات تُحضر علب بلاستيك صغيرة فارغة كالّتي يشرب بها الأطفال منتجات الحليب بطعم الفراولة والقشطة , ويقومون بصب خليط من الرمل والسمنت " خرسانة " بتركيز قوي داخل هذه العلب , ويضعون بداخلها سلكين من أسلاك حديد التربيط الّتي يستعملها الحداد ويتركونها لتجف أسبوعا أو أكثر ثم يخرجونها وتصبح عندك سبسرات من الباطون بالحجم والقياس الّي تريده 25 ملم " cover عادي
أو 50-70 ملم للخزانات وغيرها ........
لكن حين تستعمل عليها قضيب مونتاج كما في صورة الأخ رزق فأنت تسهّل على نفسك عملية التربيط بصورة غير طبيعية , وهناك حالات من الكمرات ذات أكثر من link و إسوارة أو كانة لا ينقذك فيها سوى هذه الطريقة ......فهي أسرع ب3-4 مرّأت من الطرق الأخرى


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى لك الاستاذ القدير ابن البلد وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للصور والتعليق عليها.
ارفق لكم هذه الصورة للتعليق على مدلول ما هو داخل المربع الاحمر والازرق




​


----------



## ابن البلد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

في المربع الأصفر مواسير مخصصة لنقل النفايات على شكل خلايا حلقات لتسهيل عملية إنزال مخلفّات البناء من الطوابق العليا رأسا للحاويات المّحمّلة على شاحنات
في الأزرق هذا مصعد مخصص للعمل والعمّال فقط


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا المربع الازرق مصعد للمهندسين والعمال حيث من الممكن ان تكون السلالم الداخلية لم تكتمل والمربع الاحمر ليس لى علم به ... بصراحة صورة مميزة من استاذ قدير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما مدلول هذه الصورة


----------



## ابن البلد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

لكن هل جاوبتك صحيح على المصعد وخلايا النقل النازل ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> لكن هل جاوبتك صحيح على المصعد وخلايا النقل النازل ؟؟


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك ، وبصراحة موضوع الصور ليس لاعطاء الصح والخطأ وانما لنشر المعرفة الهندسية من خلال الصور .
والهدف من ductsالمزراب gutter هو لانزال الانقاض (ناتج الاعمال الانشائية) من المبنى دون احداث غبار او سقوط هذه الانقاض على العاملين حيث يتم عمل فتحه في طابق ولكامل ارتفاع المبنى.

وعلى كل مشاركتك 100% صح.​


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اكيد الصورة الاخيرة للاستاذ رزق عالمية واعتقد انها تكنولوجيا حديثة فى وصل الاسياخ مثلا او عبارة عن جهاز معين يستخدم لقياس شىء ما داخل التربة وهذا فقط اجتهاد شخصى وليست اجابة .. صورة جديدة وعميقة


----------



## ابن البلد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على مشاركتك ، وبصراحة موضوع الصور ليس لاعطاء الصح والخطأ وانما لنشر المعرفة الهندسية من خلال الصور .
> والهدف من ductsالمزراب gutter هو لانزال الانقاض (ناتج الاعمال الانشائية) من المبنى دون احداث غبار او سقوط هذه الانقاض على العاملين حيث يتم عمل فتحه في طابق ولكامل ارتفاع المبنى.
> 
> وعلى كل مشاركتك 100% صح.​



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
دائما التوسعة من صاحب الصورة تفيد من يجيب , وطبعا الزيادة والتوضيح مفيدة للشباب , قضية دون إحداث غبار , ومنع سقوط الأنقاض فاتتني في الرد
عرفنا شيئا وغابت عنّا أشياء
بالنسبة للبايل الّذي في الصورة مثلا هذا من نوع ال سي أف إيه , مع أنني لم أعمل به ولا مرّة
لكن طلبوا مني مرّة تقديم مناقصة لمصنع في منطقة رملية وكانت الخوازيق من نوع سي أف إيه 
هذه تقدح للعمق المطلوب وتبدأ بالصب من خلال ماسورة المقدح نفسه وتصعد للأعلى وتصل إلى أن تصل أعلى الأرض وتنزل العامود الحديد بعد الصب . وكل هذذا خوف الوقوع في منطقة بها انهيارات تربة
وفي الصورة دلائل على أن التربة يمكن تكون غير متجانسة الطبقات
لأن المنطقة مأهولة وأقيمت بها بنية تحتية فأكيد هناك مخلوطة وزفتة وتربة تعبئة تمّ إحضارها لملؤ المكان
هذه ماكينتها غالية ونقلها غال وساعة عملها غالية
لكن هذا المجس الّذي عليها لم أره من قبل ولم أسمع به إلّا الآن
وهذا مجس يدعى o-cell حسب الصورة وحسب البحث في غوغل
وإن شاء الله تتوسع في عطاؤك كالعادة وتخبرنا عنه


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. الي حضراتكم الصورة رقم 14 وفى انتظار مناقشتها وتحليلها للوصول لمعناها الكامل ان شاء الله


----------



## m_sweedy (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا شكرا على الموضوع الممتاز يا م/احمد لكن لى طلب ياريت لو ممكن اسم المشروع مع كل صورة عشان احنا نعمل بحث عليه ونشوفه كامل لو موجود على النت





اما بالنسبة للصورة فهى عبارة عن حائط خرسانى fair-face ارتفاعه حوالى 6 او 7 متر (واضح من ارتفاع الواح الكونتر)

وتم مراعاة قواعد الامن والسلامة بغلق الفتحة الموجودة فى السقف بالواح خشبية منعا لسقوط العمال من ارتفاعات عالية

وواضح من الفتحة استخدام الشدة المعدنية وتم عمل صلب للسقف

وايضا تم عمل repair للحائط الخرسانى مكان الفواصل واعتقد ان هذا الحائط تم صبه على مرتين​


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

m_sweedy قال:


> اولا شكرا على الموضوع الممتاز يا م/احمد لكن لى طلب ياريت لو ممكن اسم المشروع مع كل صورة عشان احنا نعمل بحث عليه ونشوفه كامل لو موجود على النت
> 
> ​



السلام عليكم .. شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك والفضل فى نجاح الموضوع قيمة الاساتذة المشاركين فيه وان شاء الله يستمر طالما هناك مشاركات فعالة من جميع الاخوة والاساتذة ... وبخصوص المشروع فانا نوهت عنه فى بداية الموضوع وهو ليس مشروع على النت او ما شابه ذلك ولكن من شروط الالتزام واحترام المشروع وخصوصيته وانه بالاخص لم يكتمل بعد فلا يصح ان اذكر اسمه وبالمناسبة الصور تم التقاطها بعد اخذ تصريح بذلك من مدير المشروع ومهندسين الامان فى الموقع وهى ليست للدعاية او النشر تماما ولكنها فقط تقدير بسيط للملتقى العظيم الذى يشرفنى الانتماء اليه ومساهمة منى فى تقريب ما يحدث على ارض الواقع فى عالم التنفيذ لاصدقائى من الطلبة والخريجين واساتذتى من العلماء وخبراء الهندسة واقتناعى الشخصى انه لا مانع من التعلم وتبادل الخبرات وهذا هو المهم ليس اسم المشروع او موقعه واتمنى من الله ان يجازينى خيرا عليه وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

m_sweedy قال:


> اما بالنسبة للصورة فهى عبارة عن حائط خرسانى fair-face ارتفاعه حوالى 6 او 7 متر (واضح من ارتفاع الواح الكونتر)
> 
> وتم مراعاة قواعد الامن والسلامة بغلق الفتحة الموجودة فى السقف بالواح خشبية منعا لسقوط العمال من ارتفاعات عالية
> 
> ...



تحياتى لك على التحليل والرؤية المتميزة


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

فى انتظار المزيد من الرؤى والتحليل لهذه الصورة الواضحة لحائط قص به فتحتين وعلى ارتفاع حوالى متر وهو يعتبر طرفى اى فى احد اطراف المنشأ


----------



## ابن البلد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا حائط بطوابق سفلى للبناية ويظهر هذا من مقاساته العرضية إن نظرنا للفتحات
وكذاك الأمر للحوائط المعامدة مقاساتها العرضية جدا كبيرة
وهذه الطوابق السفلية تستعمل كمخازن , أو محال تجارية في المستقبل
وعادة ما يعملون سقف خشب في هذه الباحة يفصل بين الأرضية الظاهرة في الصورة والسقف الظاهر والمسافة كما قدرها أحد الإخوة 6-7 أمتار تسمح بهذا السقف حتى وإن كان خشب أو حديد أو خرسانة
ونسميها غاليريا ولا أعرف نا يسمونها في البلاد العربية كمصر والأردن ولبنان وغيرها
لا بد أنّها عمارة عالية ......اللي أساساتها بهذه الضخامة
ويظهر جليا أنهم استعملوا فورم وورك صناعي كشركة doka ومثيلاتها لأن الخشب لا يعطيك نفس العمل بنفس السرعة


----------



## احمد سكولز (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> هذا حائط بطوابق سفلى للبناية ويظهر هذا من مقاساته العرضية إن نظرنا للفتحات
> وكذاك الأمر للحوائط المعامدة مقاساتها العرضية جدا كبيرة
> وهذه الطوابق السفلية تستعمل كمخازن , أو محال تجارية في المستقبل
> وعادة ما يعملون سقف خشب في هذه الباحة يفصل بين الأرضية الظاهرة في الصورة والسقف الظاهر والمسافة كما قدرها أحد الإخوة 6-7 أمتار تسمح بهذا السقف حتى وإن كان خشب أو حديد أو خرسانة
> ...



تحياتى استاذ ابن البلد على رؤيتك وتحليلك وفعلا هو منشأ كبير ومرتفع ولكن ماذا عن الفتحات فى حائط القص ؟؟


----------



## م احمد عيسي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا للصور والتعليق عليها.
> ارفق لكم هذه الصورة للتعليق على مدلول ما هو داخل المربع الاحمر والازرق
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم م رزق ارجو ان ترفع لي برنامج رفع الصور على الملتقى
الى داخل المربع الأحمر هو عبارة عن مصرف لمخلفات المبنى


----------



## m_sweedy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك والفضل فى نجاح الموضوع قيمة الاساتذة المشاركين فيه وان شاء الله يستمر طالما هناك مشاركات فعالة من جميع الاخوة والاساتذة ... وبخصوص المشروع فانا نوهت عنه فى بداية الموضوع وهو ليس مشروع على النت او ما شابه ذلك ولكن من شروط الالتزام واحترام المشروع وخصوصيته وانه بالاخص لم يكتمل بعد فلا يصح ان اذكر اسمه وبالمناسبة الصور تم التقاطها بعد اخذ تصريح بذلك من مدير المشروع ومهندسين الامان فى الموقع وهى ليست للدعاية او النشر تماما ولكنها فقط تقدير بسيط للملتقى العظيم الذى يشرفنى الانتماء اليه ومساهمة منى فى تقريب ما يحدث على ارض الواقع فى عالم التنفيذ لاصدقائى من الطلبة والخريجين واساتذتى من العلماء وخبراء الهندسة واقتناعى الشخصى انه لا مانع من التعلم وتبادل الخبرات وهذا هو المهم ليس اسم المشروع او موقعه واتمنى من الله ان يجازينى خيرا عليه وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك



الف شكر على الرد وكلامك مظبوط كل الموضوع انى بشبه على الصورة دى زى ماتكون فى مشروع انا اشتغلت فيه من فترة بس ده خلص وشغال مش لسه تحت الانشاء​


----------



## asad* (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لصور المرفوعة من قبل المهندس احمد فهي لجدران قص تستخدم في الابنية المرتفعة لتقليل خطر الزلازل 
-ان صب جدران القص بمرحلة واحدة افضل الا انه لوجود اماكن (ميتة ) وهي اماكن المحصورة بين الفتحتين (بالاتجاه العمودي ) والتي يصعب وصول الخرسانة اليها في حال الصب بمرحلة واحدة ويصعب ايضا وصول الهزاز اليه حيث من الممكن حصول تعشيش وانعزال في الخرسانة 
- اعتقد ان الصالة تلك هي خدمية كان تكون لجهزة تبريد مركزية وغيرها فكما هو واضح وجود فتحات داخلية فمن غير المعقوا وجود نوافذ داخلية ،اذن هي فتحات خدمية كان تكون لمجاري هواء ( دكتات ) او تمديدات انابيب وغيرها من الاعمال الكهربائية والميكانيكية 

مع احترامنا للجميع


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. الصورة رقم 15 وفى انتظار المشاركات والاراء باءذن الله وشكرا لحضوركم المتميز


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> ما مدلول هذه الصورة
> http://imageshack.us/​


السلام عليكم
بخصوص مدلول الصورة والتي تم وضعها في مشاركة سابقة .
وهذه الصورة هي لخلية O-Cell والتي تستخدم لفحصل التحميل للبايل وهي تختلف عن الطريقة التقليدية بوضع الاحمال على البايل ومن ثم اخذ التشوهات الناتجة عن ذلك.
*طريقة فحص التحميل للاوتاد الخرسانية بواسطة O- Cell والكلمة اختصارا Osterberg Cellوهي على اسم مخترعها.*
*ويتم تركيب الخلية o -cell (وهو عبارة عن جك Jack )في وسط الوتد ويتم تركيب صفيحة معدنية bearing plate في نهاية الوتد.تم تركيب هذه الخلية *​*A typical level for the O-cell can be **determined where there will be equal capacity above and below to **maximise the load that can be mobilised in the pile during the **test.*​*ويتم اجراء الفحص بعد حصول للخرسانة القوة المطلوبة، والفحص بهذ الطريقة لا نحتاج الى *​*O-cell test requires no kentledge, reaction beam or anchor piles.*​*ويعتبر الفحص منتهي عن الوصل الى قدرة ال تحمل فوق او اسفل O-Cell او الوصول للحد الاقصى لتحمل O-Cell.*​ويستخدم هذا الفحص 
Bi-Directional O-cell Static Load Testing has been performed on:
Drilled Shafts
Bored Piles
Caissons
Driven Piles
Slurry Walls
Barrettes
CFA or Auger Cast Piles
Fundex piles.
*http://www.loadtest.co.uk/PDF/O-cell testing How it works.pdf*
*http://www.canarysystems.com/pdfs/canary_pp3.pdf*
*O-cell is a hydraulically driven, high capacity, sacrificial loading device installed within the foundation unit. As the load is applied to the O-cell, it begins working in two directions; upward against upper side shear and downward against base resistance and lower side shear (if applicable).*
*By virtue of its installation within the foundation member, the Osterberg Cell load test is not restricted by overhead structural beams and tie-down piles. Instead, the O-cell derives all reaction from the soil and/or rock system. End bearing provides reaction for the skin friction portion of the O-cell load test, and skin friction provides reaction for the end bearing portion of the test. Load testing with the O-cell continues until one of three things occurs: ultimate skin friction capacity is reached, ultimate end bearing capacity is reached, or the maximum O-cell capacity is reached.*
*Each Osterberg Cell is specially instrumented to allow for direct measurement of expansion, along with compression and top of pile shaft measurements, the downward end bearing movement and the upward skin friction movement are known. *
*O-cells range in capacities from 75 tons (150 kips) to 5,000 tons (10,000 kips). By using multiple O-cells on a single horizontal plane, the available test capacity can be increased to more than 30,000 tons (60,000 kips). By utilizing multiple O-cells on different planes, distinct elements within a shaft or pile can be isolated for testing. Using the O-cell, LOADTEST has elevated the application of deep foundation load testing, from expensive time consuming small scale field tests to state-of-the-art short duration full scale load testing of production *
*shafts and piles.*
*The O-cell Advantages*
*DESIGN: Excellent tool for value engineering foundation redesign*
*HIGH TEST LOAD CAPACITIES: Test loads routinely exceed 27 MN,*
*however, O-cell test capacities are available from 0.44 MN to greater than 200 MN under suitable conditions*
*REDUCED WORK AREA: Required work area (overhead and laterally) is greatly reduced vs. any other static load testing system. Testing has been performed inside buildings, under overpasses, in narrow interstate/highway median strips and off-shore*
*TIME: Testing is performed once concrete has reached suitable strength. (which typically takes 7-14 days from pile installation)*
*IMPROVED SAFETY: No reaction system is required at ground level and the test energy is safely buried well below ground*
*ROCK SOCKETS: High test loads can be applied directly on deeply buried rock or soil formations without load shedding in overlaying soils, which eliminates the need for de-bonding techniques*
*DEEP CUT-OFF LEVELS: O-cell testing with deep cut-off levels below ground can be performed; eliminating pile extensions to ground level and pile head preparations*
*PILES WITH PLUNGE COLUMNS: Where steel columns have been cast in the top of the pile, these often interfere with top-down testing techniques, and the O-cell testing method is likely to be the only cost effective way of performing a full scale static load tests on these piles*
*ACCURACY: Since there are no anchors, reaction piles or a reaction mass required, the influences, in terms of modified test pile performance, resulting from the construction and the use of anchors, reaction piles or a reaction mass required in top-down static testing, are eliminated*
*ECONOMY: The O-cell method becomes more economical as loads increase, unlike top-down static tests*
*SHEAR / END BEARING COMPONENTS: The O-cell tests are designed to separate test piles into 2 or 3 pile sections; thus automatically measuring the reaction of each of the component*
*AUTOMATION / STATIC CREEP EFFECTS: The O-cell test is a static maintained load test and uses automatic data acquisition techniques and load maintenance for accurate, efficient data processing and creep measurements*
*PRODUCTION PILES: Post-test grouting techniques allow for testing of production piles*
*PERFORMANCE: The subsequent performance of O-cell tested production piles will be similar to the non-tested production piles due to the lower amount of generated residual stresses in the pile, as compared to applying full test loads "top-down."*
*OFF-SHORE: The O-cell test method particularly excels in off-shore testing environments due to its numerous advantages illustrated above*​*واليكم عدد من الصور من الموقع*​




*http://imageshack.us/*


*لاحظ صفيحة التحميل في نهاية الوتد end bearing plate*​​وللاستفادة اكثر حول هذه الطريقة اليكم هذه الافلام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFSbsaekj1g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJPySlLZyKw&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOgvduo8EQY&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELfD5sP1aV8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_d1DAvHzqA&feature=related​


----------



## ابن البلد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلام سليم مية المية*



asad* قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة لصور المرفوعة من قبل المهندس احمد فهي لجدران قص تستخدم في الابنية المرتفعة لتقليل خطر الزلازل
> -ان صب جدران القص بمرحلة واحدة افضل الا انه لوجود اماكن (ميتة ) وهي اماكن المحصورة بين الفتحتين (بالاتجاه العمودي ) والتي يصعب وصول الخرسانة اليها في حال الصب بمرحلة واحدة ويصعب ايضا وصول الهزاز اليه حيث من الممكن حصول تعشيش وانعزال في الخرسانة
> ...



في هذه الحالة يمكنك فتح طاقة في أسفل الفتحة وإدخال الهزاز منها , وتفحص إن كان وصلها باطون أم لا
يوجد حل لهذه الإشكالية بهذه الطريقة وهي مجربة


----------



## ابن البلد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص مدلول الصورة والتي تم وضعها في مشاركة سابقة .
> وهذه الصورة هي لخلية o-cell والتي تستخدم لفحصل التحميل للبايل وهي تختلف عن الطريقة التقليدية بوضع الاحمال على البايل ومن ثم اخذ التشوهات الناتجة عن ذلك.
> *طريقة فحص التحميل للاوتاد الخرسانية بواسطة o- cell والكلمة اختصارا osterberg cellوهي على اسم مخترعها.*
> ...



سنرى الأفلام إن شاء الله حين يسمح الوقت
ولكن ألا يشكل هذا المجس عائقا دون دخول الباطون لداخل قفص الحديد
عادة ندخل خرطوم المضخة لداخل القفص لأقصى ما نستطيع لنضمن جودة الخوازيق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> سنرى الأفلام إن شاء الله حين يسمح الوقت
> ولكن ألا يشكل هذا المجس عائقا دون دخول الباطون لداخل قفص الحديد
> عادة ندخل خرطوم المضخة لداخل القفص لأقصى ما نستطيع لنضمن جودة الخوازيق


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع ، بعد مشاهدتك للافلام ستتعرف على طريقة حل هذه المشكلة من خلال عمل دليل guide لانبوب الصب tremie pipe


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الصورة رقم 15 وفى انتظار المشاركات والاراء باءذن الله وشكرا لحضوركم المتميز


السلام عليكم
في البداية اتوجه بشكري للمهندس احمد على هذه الصور الموقعية وكذلك اوجه شكري وتقديري لادارة المشروع على السماح بتصوير ونشر هذه الصورة ومن خلال هذه الصور يتضح مدى جودة العمل والاهتمام بتطبيق الشروط العامة لسلامة العمل ، ولو ان هناك بعض الملاحظات الصغيرة على عدد من الصور التي تم نشرها والتعليق عليها الا ان ذلك لا يقلل من جودة العمل او مدى تطبيق الشروط العامة للسلامة.
اعود للصورتين التي تم وضعهما.





تبين هذه الصورة طريقة تثبيت منصات العمل على الجدران working platform on walls حيث يتم استخدام اما مرابط الشدة tie rod وهناك ملاحظة حيث يجب تركيب حاجز حماية على الجنب لمنع سقوط العمال hardrail وبذلك تصبح اكثر امانا (هذا غير واضح في الصورة هل هو راكب ام لا ) وكذلك يفضل استخدام القطع الخشبية بابعاد 250 *50 وليس 100*50 مم وعند استخدام اكثر من قطعة يجب جمعهما معا ويجب ان تكون بكامل العرض لمنصة العمل وليس على جزء منها كما واضح في الصورة العليا .وكذلك عدم وجود نظام تربيط bracing للمنصات الحاملة.
كما هو موضح في الصور التالية.











تربيط brackets منعا للحرجة الجانية
دربزين حماية handrail 
شبكة حماية safety net





سلالم الصعود لمنصة العمل




انواع احرى لمنصات العمل




http://uni-span.com.au/wp-*******/uploads/2011/05/139_1_EN_PERIMETER-WORKING-PLATFORMS-eng.pdf


----------



## احمد سكولز (12 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اتوجه بشكري للمهندس احمد على هذه الصور الموقعية وكذلك اوجه شكري وتقديري لادارة المشروع على السماح بتصوير ونشر هذه الصورة ومن خلال هذه الصور يتضح مدى جودة العمل والاهتمام بتطبيق الشروط العامة لسلامة العمل ، ولو ان هناك بعض الملاحظات الصغيرة على عدد من الصور التي تم نشرها والتعليق عليها الا ان ذلك لا يقلل من جودة العمل او مدى تطبيق الشروط العامة للسلامة.
> اعود للصورتين التي تم وضعهما.
> 
> ...



تحياتى وخالص شكرى للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى على توضيح المعنى كاملا لهذه الصورة بصفة خاصة ومشاركاته القيمة المميزة التى تضيف الكثير دائما واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يبارك له فى علمه وينفعنا به باءذن الله .... احب انوه فقط عن معلومة بسيطة وهو انه قد تم فعلا عمل حاجز وتكملة الواح الخشب بكامل عرض المنصة ولكن فى الأدوار التى يوجد بها عمل فى اليوم نفسه لهذا الدور وحين الانتهاء من العمل بها يتم نقل بعض الالواح للدور الذى يليها والصورة لمنصة فى الدور الرابع ولكن العمل وصل تقريبا للدور التاسع فلا حاجة لها بهذا الوقت من العمل ولكن يمكن الرجوع اليها فى حالات الترميم او التشطيبات ايا كان فى وقت لاحق وفعلا اهم شىء فى مثل هذه الشدات والمنصات هو اتباع شروط الامان والسلامة حيث يتم استلام الشدة من قبل مسئولو الامان قبل العمل عليها ويتم تعليق label عليها يفيد بانه الشدة امنة للإستخدام او غير امنة مع تسجيل التاريخ ورمز يفيد اتاحة الاستخدام تقريبا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لهذا الموضوع لنشر المفاهيم الهندسية اقدم لكم هذه الصورة .
والمطلوب ما هو مدلول لما داخل المستطيل الاحمر ؟




​


----------



## ابن البلد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الصورة رقم 15 وفى انتظار المشاركات والاراء باءذن الله وشكرا لحضوركم المتميز



عادة ما تقوم شركة dokaوالشركات المماثلة بصنع سقايل ولها عدة منظومات .....أدرجت لكم بعضها
منها البسيط ومنها الأكثر تعقيدا كما يفهم ممن المرفقات


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 16 وفى انتظار توضيحها وتحليلها لإيجاد معنى لها ان شاء الله وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اتقدم بالاعتزار لطرح الصورة رقم 16 فى نفس الوقت الذى تم طرح صورة اخرى ولكنى لم انتبه فعلا انه قد تم طرح صورة جديدة وان شاء الله تتم مناقشة الصورتين معا او تباعا باءذن الله وشكرا


----------



## ابن البلد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا لهذا الموضوع لنشر المفاهيم الهندسية اقدم لكم هذه الصورة .
> والمطلوب ما هو مدلول لما داخل المستطيل الاحمر ؟
> 
> ...



الظاهر يا أخ رزق أن هذه طريقة لتحضير سقايل خارجية لتسهيل العمل على الحائط , من طوبار وحديد وشد وفك إلخ إلخ
هذه قضبان حديد 14-16 ملم , أو تيرود دوكا ويمكن شدها بصمولة عكسية ووضع سقالة جاهزة تشبه الّتي في صور الأخ أحمد سكولز رقم 15 من ألواح خشبية بسمك 5 سم وعرض 10-20 سم بمصفوفات قد تصل من 40-60 سم أو أكثر .
ويمكن المجازفة ووضع الألواح المذكورة دون سقالة حديد 
لكن أنا أعمل من 15 سنة على نوع آخر من السقايل له الكثير من الإيجابيات ويفوق سقايل الdoka من ناحية السرعة وربما سأتمكن يوما من تصويره ورفعه


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا لهذا الموضوع لنشر المفاهيم الهندسية اقدم لكم هذه الصورة .
> والمطلوب ما هو مدلول لما داخل المستطيل الاحمر ؟
> 
> ...



تحياتى لحضرتك مهندس رزق حجاوى ... من الممكن ان تكون الصورة لأسياخ حديد بقطر 10 مم تسمى بالزرجينة ويحدد قطرها طبقا لحجم القطاع الخرسانى المستخدمة فيه وتستخدم لتقوية الشدة للعناصر الخرسانية مثل الحائط الخرسانى الموجود بالصورة عندما يكون الضغط الناتج من صب الخرسانة عالى ويتم وضعها داخل جزء بلاستيك حتى لا تتماسك مع الخرسانة ولسهولة فكها ويمكن قصها بعد الصب والانتهاء من المراحل الاساسية للخرسانات ويتم ملأ الفراغ حتى لا تتسرب الرطوبة داخل الخرسانة واتمنى ان تكون الرؤية صحيحة لهذه الصورة وشكرا


----------



## ابن البلد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> تحياتى لحضرتك مهندس رزق حجاوى ... من الممكن ان تكون الصورة لأسياخ حديد بقطر 10 مم تسمى بالزرجينة ويحدد قطرها طبقا لحجم القطاع الخرسانى المستخدمة فيه وتستخدم لتقوية الشدة للعناصر الخرسانية مثل الحائط الخرسانى الموجود بالصورة عندما يكون الضغط الناتج من صب الخرسانة عالى ويتم وضعها داخل جزء بلاستيك حتى لا تتماسك مع الخرسانة ولسهولة فكها ويمكن قصها بعد الصب والانتهاء من المراحل الاساسية للخرسانات ويتم ملأ الفراغ حتى لا تتسرب الرطوبة داخل الخرسانة واتمنى ان تكون الرؤية صحيحة لهذه الصورة وشكرا



ويمكن تكون تحضير لسقف صغير فوق الباب سيتم صبه فيما بعد
لكن كانوا سيضعون الأسياخ كل 20 سم
على كل سنعرف حقيقة الأسياخ هذه بعد حين


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> الظاهر يا أخ رزق أن هذه طريقة لتحضير سقايل خارجية لتسهيل العمل على الحائط , من طوبار وحديد وشد وفك إلخ إلخ
> هذه قضبان حديد 14-16 ملم , أو تيرود دوكا ويمكن شدها بصمولة عكسية ووضع سقالة جاهزة تشبه الّتي في صور الأخ أحمد سكولز رقم 15 من ألواح خشبية بسمك 5 سم وعرض 10-20 سم بمصفوفات قد تصل من 40-60 سم أو أكثر .
> ويمكن المجازفة ووضع الألواح المذكورة دون سقالة حديد
> رؤية مقنعة فعلا ويمكن عملها ان كان هناك عجلة فى تنفيذ المشروع ولكن اين شروط الامان والسلامة اذا من هذه الطريقة ؟؟!!!
> لكن أنا أعمل من 15 سنة على نوع آخر من السقايل له الكثير من الإيجابيات ويفوق سقايل الdoka من ناحية السرعة وربما سأتمكن يوما من تصويره ورفعه



اتمنى ذلك حيث انها تفوووق سقايل doka فبالتالى تعتبر سقايل قوية ودرجة عالية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> ويمكن تكون تحضير لسقف صغير فوق الباب سيتم صبه فيما بعد
> لكن كانوا سيضعون الأسياخ كل 20 سم
> على كل سنعرف حقيقة الأسياخ هذه بعد حين



تمام يا استاذ ابن البلد سنعرف الحقيقة قريبا:81:


----------



## usama_usama2003 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*استكمالا لصور اللبشه المعروضه من قبل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت قد عرضت عليكم من قبل صور لكيفيه عمل غطاء cover للحديد في اللبشه

اليوم صور للبشه بعد التسليح الكامل 
ولكن حدثت مشكله وهي ما هي قيمه Slump المناسبه للصب علما اننا نستخدم pump


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> الظاهر يا أخ رزق أن هذه طريقة لتحضير سقايل خارجية لتسهيل العمل على الحائط , من طوبار وحديد وشد وفك إلخ إلخ
> هذه قضبان حديد 14-16 ملم , أو تيرود دوكا ويمكن شدها بصمولة عكسية ووضع سقالة جاهزة تشبه الّتي في صور الأخ أحمد سكولز رقم 15 من ألواح خشبية بسمك 5 سم وعرض 10-20 سم بمصفوفات قد تصل من 40-60 سم أو أكثر .
> ويمكن المجازفة ووضع الألواح المذكورة دون سقالة حديد
> لكن أنا أعمل من 15 سنة على نوع آخر من السقايل له الكثير من الإيجابيات ويفوق سقايل الdoka من ناحية السرعة وربما سأتمكن يوما من تصويره ورفعه


السلام عليكم




اشكر للمهندس ابن البلد على هذه المشاركة وقد توصل الى الهدف من قضبان التسليح (وهي بقطر 18 مم) وتم تثبيتها بالجدار قبل الصب للاستفادة منها في فك الشدة الخشبية =الطوبار=الكفراج للجدار formwork عندما ينفذ بالطريقة الشعبية حيث لا يوجد مكان لتثبيت منصان العمل platform لذلك يلجأ لوضع هذه القضبات ومن ثم وضع القطع الخشبية عليها ليقف العامل عليها ويقوم بفك الشدة وهذه الطريقة غير امنه وحتى تكون امنه بشكل اكبر يجب ان يلبس العامل حزام امان safety belt بحيث يكون هذا الحزام مثبت من خلال كيبل بثقل او مربط حتى لو حدث سقوط للعامل فيقوم الكيبل بمنعه من السقوط.




يجب استخدام هذا النوع والذي يربط الفخدين مع الظهر.Safety Belt For Working High Above Ground


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت قد عرضت عليكم من قبل صور لكيفيه عمل غطاء cover للحديد في اللبشه
> 
> اليوم صور للبشه بعد التسليح الكامل
> ولكن حدثت مشكله وهي ما هي قيمه Slump المناسبه للصب علما اننا نستخدم pump


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص slump يكون محدد مسبقا من خلال الخلطة التصميمية فاذا كان الصب سيكون موقعيا ستجد في تقرير الخلطة التصميمية ، اما اذا كان من الخرسانة الجاهزه ستجدة مع التقرير للسيارة حيث يتم تحديد

كمية الخرسانة في السيارة والمجموع التراكمي لكمية الخرسانة
قوة الكسر للخرسانة
نوع الاسمنت المستخدم
الاضافات الخاصة
slump
وهو يكون بحدود 16سم .


----------



## Eyadko (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام المهندس حجاوي مظبوط اضم صوتي لصوته وملاحظة الاسطح الخرسانية مكان التقائها يجب الا يكون مفكك


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص slump يكون محدد مسبقا من خلال الخلطة التصميمية فاذا كان الصب سيكون موقعيا ستجد في تقرير الخلطة التصميمية ، اما اذا كان من الخرسانة الجاهزه ستجدة مع التقرير للسيارة حيث يتم تحديد
> 
> كمية الخرسانة في السيارة والمجموع التراكمي لكمية الخرسانة
> ...


وعليكم السلام
الأخ أسامة شغل الحديد مرتب 
لكن يجب رفعه عن الأرض أكثر
وما كنت لأتنازل عن النايلون كعازل


----------



## Eyadko (14 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت له مني التقدير


----------



## Eyadko (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة افادتونا الله يبارك فيكم بس ياريت يكون فيه تركيز على e.j .


----------



## Eyadko (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كده موضوع الفواصل اكتمل ولكم الشكر


----------



## Eyadko (14 أكتوبر 2011)

افادكم الله


----------



## fathy gamal (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس صاحب فكرة الموضوع
واشكر المهندسين الكبار ذو الخبره وأخص المهندس زرق
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
فللموضوع فائده كبيره جدا فقد استفدت منه وكأننى فى موقع تدريب
شكرا


----------



## fathy gamal (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بخصوص مقدار الهبوط ..
كنت فى موقع تدريب من شهرين تقريبا
وكنت استلم عربات الخرسانه ونقوم بعمل اختبار الهبوط على عينه
وكان المهندس الاستشارى يسمح للعينه بمقدار هبوط مابين 16 الى 19 تقريبا
حيث كان المشروع كوبرى علوى 
وشكرا للمهندس رزق على رده الوافى فى هذا الخصوص


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 أكتوبر 2011)

fathy gamal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمهندس صاحب فكرة الموضوع
> واشكر المهندسين الكبار ذو الخبره وأخص المهندس زرق
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
> ...



تحياتى لك وشكرا لكلامك الطيب والفكرة الرئيسية من الموضوع هو نقل ما يحدث فى الموقع بالصورة الى كل الاخوة المشاركين للاستفادة منه ومناقشة المعنى لكل صورة لتوضيحها وان شاء الله يستفاد الجميع وشكرا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اود معرفة ما هى مميزات و عيوب البناء البلدى او ما يسمى فى قطر البناء المعلق ؟؟و الذى فيه يتم بناء الطابوق و بعد كده يبداء النجار فى تقفيل الاعمدة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود معرفة ما هى مميزات و عيوب البناء البلدى او ما يسمى فى قطر البناء المعلق ؟؟و الذى فيه يتم بناء الطابوق و بعد كده يبداء النجار فى تقفيل الاعمدة


السلام عليكم

يستخدم هذا النظام من البناء في عدد من الدول ومنها دول الخليج حيث يتم تنفيذ هذا من خلال
تركيب حديد التسليح للاعمدة
ترك مكان الاعمدة في جدران البلوك(الطوب) وتكون عادة بسماكة الجدار ويمكن ان تكون اكبر.
عمل فتحات بجانب العمود واسفل الكمرات beams والبلاط وذلك للسماح بتربيط نظام الشدة لكل من العمود والكمرة اما اسفل البلاطة من اجل السماح للحمالات بالاستمرار دون تحديد طول لها لعدم قصها.
بعد بناء الطوب يتم يتم الاغلاق للاعمدة وصبها حيث تكون خرسانة العمود علة تماس مع البلوك
يتم بعد ذلك تجهيز الشدة للبلاطة وللكمرات الجوانب فقط اما من الاسفل فيتم الصب على الطوب مباشرة.
بعد صب الاعمدة والكمرات يتم اغلاق الفتحات.

ومن فوائد هذه الطريقة

التوفير في كمية الخشب المستعمل والتقليل من الهدر في القص.
تقليل التشققات بين الاعمدة والبلوك وكذلك بين الكمرات والبلوك.
السرعه بالتنفيذ مقارنة بطريقة صب الاعمدة والسقف اولا ومن ثم بناء البلوك
اما مساوئ هذه الطريقة 

اقل دقة في العمل لان البناء بالبلوك مهما كانت دقتة الا اننا نجد انحراف في الاستقامة والشاقولية وتصحيح اخطاء البناء بهذه الطريقة مكلفة. لذلك نجدها تستخدم في معظم الحالات في البناء الشعبي والذي لا يوجد عليه اشراف هندسي حيث لا يتم تصحيح الاخطاء بعد التنفيذ والمهن لديهم انهاء العمل باسرع ما يمكن بغض النظر عن الجودة ومدى مطابقته للشروط الهندسية
البناء بهذه الطريقة يعني ان اي هبوط في الكمرات سيضغط على البلوك.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم بالموضوع واستاذنا المهندس رزق حجاوي


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الفاضل م/رزق حجاوى 
شكرا جدا للتوضيح ولكن انا بالفعل شايف عيوب هذا البناء اكتر من مميزاته 


رزق حجاوي قال:


> اما مساوئ هذه الطريقة
> 
> اقل دقة في العمل لان البناء بالبلوك مهما كانت دقتة الا اننا نجد انحراف في الاستقامة والشاقولية وتصحيح اخطاء البناء بهذه الطريقة مكلفة


كلام حضرتك جميل جدا و ده فعلا الى بقيت اللحظة انى بعد صب العمدان و فك جوانب البلوت بلاقى انحرفات فى العمود بطريقة فظيعه جدا فى مناطق ومناطق مع العلم انه بيكون متقوى كويس جدا بالجكات و الملزم ولكن مع ضخ الخرسانه من البمب نجد المبانى ممكن تروح و تيجى فهل بهذه الطريقة نحافظ على استقامه العمود ؟؟؟ طبعا لا 


رزق حجاوي قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=275329&page=32#ixzz1asn5gzci
> *لذلك نجدها تستخدم في معظم الحالات في البناء الشعبي والذي لا يوجد عليه اشراف هندسي حيث لا يتم تصحيح الاخطاء بعد التنفيذ والمهن لديهم انهاء العمل باسرع ما يمكن بغض النظر عن الجودة ومدى مطابقته للشروط الهندسية*


كلام جميل بس من ناحية الاشراف فربنا كرمنى بأستشارى لا اله الا الله ربنا يهديه عليا كل ما يستلم حاجه يعلق على مليون حاجه مع العلم انى جدلت معاه كتير جدا على انى استبدل نوع البناء من بلدى اى معلق الى افرنجى ولكنه لا يقتنع و الى بيخنقنى اكتر انه بيجى قبل الصب يستلم و يشيك على التقوية و يجى بعد الصب يلقى الأنحرفات و سعتها ياااااااعينى خد بقي من الكلام و كل ما اقوله الانحرفات دى سببها واضح يا بشمهندس يقولى ده المعتاد هنا فى قطر 
صدقنى يا بشمهندس رزق ان شايف من وجهه نظرى ان هذا النوع من البناء به اخطاء كثيرة 
ولكن ممكن تكون ليه ميزة واحده فقط و هيا قلت الشروخ ما بين الجدار و العمود 
ولكن هذا ميزة قصاد عيوب كثيرة جدا جدا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


> كلام جميل بس من ناحية الاشراف فربنا كرمنى بأستشارى لا اله الا الله ربنا يهديه عليا كل ما يستلم حاجه يعلق على مليون حاجه مع العلم انى جدلت معاه كتير جدا على انى استبدل نوع البناء من بلدى اى معلق الى افرنجى ولكنه لا يقتنع و الى بيخنقنى اكتر انه بيجى قبل الصب يستلم و يشيك على التقوية و يجى بعد الصب يلقى الأنحرفات و سعتها ياااااااعينى خد بقي من الكلام و كل ما اقوله الانحرفات دى سببها واضح يا بشمهندس يقولى ده المعتاد هنا فى قطر
> صدقنى يا بشمهندس رزق ان شايف من وجهه نظرى ان هذا النوع من البناء به اخطاء كثيرة
> ولكن ممكن تكون ليه ميزة واحده فقط و هيا قلت الشروخ ما بين الجدار و العمود
> ولكن هذا ميزة قصاد عيوب كثيرة جدا جدا


هناك وللاسف الشديد لدى نسبة من المهندسين ثقافة الاتباع وعدم تقبل الاساليب المختلفة في التنفيذ وهذا عائد الى ضعف الخبرة العملية (ربما يكون لدية عدد كبير من السنوات) وكذلك الخوف من التغيير .
واذا انني عندما عملت باحد الدول الافريقية وجدت مثل هذه الطريقة في البناء وكانت اول مره اشاهد مثل هذا الاسلوب في البناء ، وعند التدقيق على الاعمال المنفذة تبين مدى عيوب المصنعية والتي كانت بسبب خارج عن ارادة المقاول فتم الاتفاق تغيير نظام البناء الى الاعمدة والبلاطة ومن ثم بناء الطوب وكان القرار في الموقع بالرغم من ان الاستشاري السابق كان يرفض هذا التعديل باسلوب البناء .
لذا اذا كان لديك الكثير من المساكن لك تبنى للان الطلب بشكل رسمي بتعديل طريقة البناء وبدون اية تكاليف مادية او زمنية.
اما للتقيل من التشققات بين البلوك والخرسانة فيمكن التغلب عليها من خلال الشبك المعدني.


----------



## م احمد عيسي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك م/رزق 
فعلا كلامك صح ميه فى الميه "http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=275329&page=33#ixzz1atbwbsev
*لدى نسبة من المهندسين ثقافة الاتباع وعدم تقبل الاساليب المختلفة في التنفيذ"
* اتمنى ان يقبل راءئ الأستشارى فى وقف هذه الطريقه و اتباع الطرق الافضل فى البناء


----------



## ابن البلد (16 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هناك وللاسف الشديد لدى نسبة من المهندسين ثقافة الاتباع وعدم تقبل الاساليب المختلفة في التنفيذ وهذا عائد الى ضعف الخبرة العملية (ربما يكون لدية عدد كبير من السنوات) وكذلك الخوف من التغيير .
> واذا انني عندما عملت باحد الدول الافريقية وجدت مثل هذه الطريقة في البناء وكانت اول مره اشاهد مثل هذا الاسلوب في البناء ، وعند التدقيق على الاعمال المنفذة تبين مدى عيوب المصنعية والتي كانت بسبب خارج عن ارادة المقاول فتم الاتفاق تغيير نظام البناء الى الاعمدة والبلاطة ومن ثم بناء الطوب وكان القرار في الموقع بالرغم من ان الاستشاري السابق كان يرفض هذا التعديل باسلوب البناء .
> ...



هذه الطريقة أفضل من طريقة البناء بالعمدان أوّل
لكن على الصنايعي أن يدقق ولا يوجد شيء خارج عن إرادته
نحن نضع سقايل كبيرة حول البيت ولا يعيقنا شيء بالخارج ......منها سقايل ومنها حماية لمن هو أسفل منا
ونشد الخارج بخشب على طريقتنا بنسبة خطأ لا تتجاوز ال 5ملم على 3 أمتار
وأنا شخصي أشرف على نسبة خطأ أقل من 5 ملم
ثم نضع المحاور في داخل البيت ونبني

ونركب عمدان الحديد المربطة مسبقا 
ونقفل


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> هذه الطريقة أفضل من طريقة البناء بالعمدان أوّل
> لكن على الصنايعي أن يدقق ولا يوجد شيء خارج عن إرادته
> نحن نضع سقايل كبيرة حول البيت ولا يعيقنا شيء بالخارج ......منها سقايل ومنها حماية لمن هو أسفل منا
> ونشد الخارج بخشب على طريقتنا بنسبة خطأ لا تتجاوز ال 5ملم على 3 أمتار
> ...



السلام عليكم ... ممكن توضيح لهذه الطريقة وخطوات التنفيذ بها ببعض الصور او الرسومات التوضيحية ان وجد وشكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أي طريقة أفضل للبناء الطريقة الآفرنجية ( قواعد أعمدة سقف ومن ثم صف الطوب)
او الطريقة البلدية ( قواعد صف الطوب ومن ثم الاعمدة والسقف)
وهناك طريقة ثالثة ( قواعد أعمدة صف الطوب ومن ثم السقف)


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (16 أكتوبر 2011)

طريقة البناء الافرنجية كما تسميها هى الطريقة الافضل وذلك لضمان توزيع الاحمال الصحيح وعدم تعرض المبنى لاى اجهادات فى حالة الرغبة فى تعديلات الحوائط لانه فى الحالة الثانية يكون جزء من احمال الكمرات منقول عبر الحوائط الى الكمرات الارضيىة ب Bearing
كما انه للطريقة الثانية فوائد ومنها ضمان تماسك البلوك مع العناصر الانشائية الاخرى


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 أكتوبر 2011)

هانى حمدى عبدالعال قال:


> طريقة البناء الافرنجية كما تسميها هى الطريقة الافضل وذلك لضمان توزيع الاحمال الصحيح وعدم تعرض المبنى لاى اجهادات فى حالة الرغبة فى تعديلات الحوائط لانه فى الحالة الثانية يكون جزء من احمال الكمرات منقول عبر الحوائط الى الكمرات الارضية ب bearing
> كما انه للطريقة الثانية فوائد ومنها ضمان تماسك البلوك مع العناصر الانشائية الاخرى



تحياتى لك مهندس هانى واتمنى مشاركتك دائما ولكن اسمح لى ان اتسائل بشأن الجملة الملونة لو ممكن توضيح مبسط لها لأهميتها بالتأكيد وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة والمطلوب معرفة مدلول ما داخل المستطل​


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اظن ان الصورة تعبر عن مؤشر للإستدلال على عرض الشرخ ومقدار زيادته وتاثيره


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الصوره تعبر عن طريقه لمعرفه اذا كان الشرخ خامل ام مستمر وخطر فاذا انقطع ذلك الوتر يبين ذلك ان الشرخ مستمر في الاتساع ولكن اذا بقي علي حاله فذلك شرخ خامل

والرأي لكم استاذنا المهندس رزق


----------



## asad* (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اؤيد راي الاساتذة بانه يتم تثبيت مادة يتم من خلالها معرفة تصرف الشق بعد ان يتم قياس عرض الشق مسبقا ومعرفة مدى الزيادة في العرض وعلى فترت معينة ويتم اختيار المكان الاعرض للشق


----------



## م احمد عيسي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> أي طريقة أفضل للبناء الطريقة الآفرنجية ( قواعد أعمدة سقف ومن ثم صف الطوب)
> او الطريقة البلدية ( قواعد صف الطوب ومن ثم الاعمدة والسقف)
> وهناك طريقة ثالثة ( قواعد أعمدة صف الطوب ومن ثم السقف)


السلام عليكم 
م/ احمد صراحتا ابصم بالعشرة من بعد الى شوفته ان الطريقه البلدي وحشة جدا و يوجد بها العديد من الخطاء 
و ان شاء الله سوف ارفق لكم صور تدل على بعض الأخطاء الناتجه من هذه الطريقة 
اما بالنسبه للطريقه الأفرنجى فدى كويسه


----------



## احمد سكولز (17 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى مهندس احمد عيسى وفى انتظار الصور ان شاء الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليكم هذه الصورة والمطلوب معرفة مدلول ما داخل المستطل
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
الشكر لكل من شارك بتوضيح مدلول هذه الصورة.
عندما يكون لدينا تشقق crack في احد العناصر الانشائية (اعمدة ، كمرات=جسورbeams،بلاطات ، جدران ، خزانات )وكذلك هذا التشقق انشائي structural crack فاول شيء نقوم به قبل الاصلاح repair يجب التأكد من نوعية هذا التشقق من حيث ​
عرض الشق ثابت (خامد)static​
ام عرض الشق متحرك سواءا بالزيادة اي يتسع او انه يقل عندما تقل الاحمال ويتسع عند زيادة movement crack​
ولتحديد اي من الحالتين لدينا نقوم بتثبيت قطعة (او اكثر من قطعة) من الزجاج بمادة الايبوكسي وعلى طرفي الشق.
فاذا حدث انكسار لها فمعنى ذلك ان هذا التشقق متحرك فعندها يجب البحث عن اسباب هذا التشقق ومعالجتة ذلك انشائيا قبل البدء باصلاحة ويستخدم مواد لديها القدرة على التمدد والتقلص في الاصلاح.
واذا لم تنكسر قطعة الزجاج يكون التشقق ثباتا وبالتالي يمكن معالجة واجراء الصيانة له repair
والى اللقاء مع مشاركة اخرى​


----------



## ابن البلد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*هناك بعض الصور انفس الواجهة بمراحل مختلفة*



احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ممكن توضيح لهذه الطريقة وخطوات التنفيذ بها ببعض الصور او الرسومات التوضيحية ان وجد وشكرا


----------



## م احمد عيسي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 


ابن البلد قال:


> الصورة الأولى
> و هى تعنى البناء بالطريقه البلدى و فيها يتم وضح حديد الأعمده ثم بناء الطابوق و يقوم النجار بتقفيل الأعمدة على المبانى و بعد ذلك يتم صب الأعمدة كذلك يتم صب الأسقف
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​من مشاركة للمهندس Mouhandes2010 من منتدى "كلمة اون لاين" تم اخذ هذه الصورة وسيتم طلب التعليق على اكثر من صورة لهذه المشاركة.​



​ما هو مدلول ما داخل ستطيل الاحمر ؟؟؟


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم م / رزق 
الصورة تدل على انها قاعده مسلحه و لكن يبقي السؤال اين اشاير العمود 


رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> ​ما هو مدلول ما داخل ستطيل الاحمر ؟؟؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم م / رزق
> الصورة تدل على انها قاعده مسلحه و لكن يبقي السؤال اين اشاير العمود


هى أحدى الشدات الخشبية للقواعد المسلحة للأعمدة مع ملاحظة أن الحديد سيتم وضعة لاحقا 
وهى قواعد منفصلة Isolated Footing


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم م / رزق
> الصورة تدل على انها قاعده مسلحه و لكن يبقي السؤال اين اشاير العمود


 السلام عليكم
كان واضحا انه الشدة formwork لقاعدة عمود ولكن كان المهم في الصورة

ان نوعية الشدة هي fair face لاعطاء سطح املس للخرسانة ومن ثم عزل القاعدة دون الحاجة لعمل اللياسة plaster لها.
والنقطة الثانية وهي الاهم طريقة تنفيذ الشدة=الطوبار=الكفراج formwork حيث يلاحظ للتوفير في الخشب وعدم قصه ان تم تنفيذة بطريقة(المتعارف عليه شعبيا) المروحة fans حيث تكون من الشدة محكوم والجهة الثانية حرة (لاجظ الزيادة في طول الخشب عن القاعدة) وبهذه الطريقة لا نضطر لقص الخشب اي لحصر الخشب وبالتالي يمكن استخدام هذا الخشب لاكثر من قياس للقاعدة حيث يكون الطول 222سم (طول اللوحpanel) والارتفاع يكون (بالعدادة)61 سم ( نصف عرض اللوح) وذلك للتوفير في الخشب واستخدامه للقواعد او الجدران.


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 16 وفى انتظار توضيحها وتحليلها لإيجاد معنى لها ان شاء الله وتحياتى للجميع



السلام عليكم .. اذكر حضراتكم بالصورة رقم 16 وفى انتظار المشاركات وشكرا للجميع


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الصفحة رقم 30


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​من مشاركة للمهندس Mouhandes2010 من منتدى "كلمة اون لاين" تم اخذ هذه الصورة وسيتم طلب التعليق على اكثر من صورة لهذه المشاركة.​ 









​ما هو مدلول ما داخل ستطيل الاحمر ؟؟؟[/QUOTE]


----------



## م احمد عيسي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​من مشاركة للمهندس mouhandes2010 من منتدى "كلمة اون لاين" تم اخذ هذه الصورة وسيتم طلب التعليق على اكثر من صورة لهذه المشاركة.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
السلام عليكم م/ رزق 
الصورة تدل على انه يتم بناء الطابوق حول القواعد بمستوى معين على بالمحيط الخارجى و يتم بعد ذالك صب رقاب الأعمدة و الغرض من هذا البناء هو دفن المحيط الداخلى بالكامل و يتم بعد ذلك عمل جسور داخلية على حسب المخطط


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​من مشاركة للمهندس mouhandes2010 من منتدى "كلمة اون لاين" تم اخذ هذه الصورة وسيتم طلب التعليق على اكثر من صورة لهذه المشاركة.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

*داخل المستطيل الأحمر الأعمال الخاصة بالسور المحيط بالفيلا :
- قواعد الخرسانة العادية والسملات (الميدات - الشيناجات) للربط بين القواعد وحمل حوائط السور.
- قواعد الخرسانة المسلحة والأشاير لربط أعمدة السور
- أعمال الخنزيرة المستخدمة فى عمل محاور القواعد العادية او المسلحة او الأعمدة
- أكثر من عامل بناء يقوم ببناء السور أكيد للسرعة حالة وجود مياه جوفية ويعد أهم عامل حالة المياه الجوفية مع الاعتناء بجودة العمل ...*

بانتظار راى المهندس رزق .. ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة للصورة رقم 16











*صراحة الصورة مبهمة بالنسبة لى ..
- فى الصورة الاولى الشدة المعدنية التى تستخدم الاطارات Frames وألواح الشدة الخشبية فى الصورة هل هى لأعمال تشطيبات ام لدخول المبنى أم لاستكمال اعمال خرسانية ؟؟؟
- الجزء الخرسانى مش واخد بالى منه هل كابولى واسياخ الحديد المتبقية لتربيطها مع اعمال اخرى steel متبقية >> او هناك اعمال خرسانية اخرى سيتم عمل ترابط بينهما .؟؟؟
- لا اعرف الصورة الثانية ؟؟؟ فى علاقة بين الصورة الاولى والثانية ؟؟؟؟
بانتظار راى الاخوة المشاركين .. ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## nabilco (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*عملية تخشين الخرسانة القديمة عند قاعدة حائط القص وكذلك تعمل للأعمدة
وتسمى عند البنائين تحريش البيتون
*


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> بالنسبة للصورة رقم 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا اعرف ما مدلول الصورة ولكنها اجزاء بها تسليح ظاهر كما بالصورة فى عناصر انشائية تم الانتهاء من صبها منذ فترات طويلة شهور مثلا والصورة الاولى هى نهاية لبلاطة سقف بهذا الحديد والصورة التانية هى لدور اول تم صبه والانتهاء منه تماما ولكن تظهر هذه الاسياخ المتشابكة ولا اعرف ما هى الغاية منها وما هى فائدتها وفى انتظار المشاركة من باقى الاخوة والاساتذة وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك المهندس الصامت وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## walid0127098538 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك معانا


----------



## asad* (22 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد الصورة الاولى لمرد ماء parapet)صغير قد يكون لبلكونة اما الثانية فغير واضحة قد تكون لقاعدة يتم تثبيت معدات او مكائن اومولد عليه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لكل من ساهم في المشاركة بهذا الموضوع مع انه من الملاحظ ان المتابعين بالمشاركة فيهم كل الخير ولكن عددهم محدود ومتكرر اما الاغلبية الصامته والتي تحجل في التعبير عن ارائها او مفهومها لا اعلم لماذا ذلك مع ان الكثير يطلب والطثير يشكوا من عدم وجود مواضيع تنبه للاخطاء او تعلم التنفيذ الصحيح في الموقع.
وعذرا للجميع فالكثير يعتبر المنتدى مثل الجريدة اليوميه ان مجرد الانظر اليها يكفي ويعلم ؟؟؟.
اعود لهذه الصورة والتي فيها من الاخطاء الكثيرة والتي لا ينتبه اليها كثير من المهندسين :-

البناء بالبلوك (وخصوصا المفرغ) تحت الارض وهذا غير صحيح حيث ان عمر البلوك غير طويل وخصوصا بوجود مياه جوفيه كما هو واضح هنا.
البناء بالبلوك كجدار استنادي للردم غير صحيح حيث.
عدم وجود اساس تحت البلوك (خرسانة نظافة فقط) .
العزل تحت منسوب الارض الطبيعية يجب ان يكون لكامل اعمال الخرسانة وذلك للحفاظ على عمر الخرسانة لاطول مدة ممكنه.


​








​


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 17 وارجو من الجميع المشاركة والتفاعل معنا فى هذا الموضوع ليستفاد الجميع وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 17 وارجو من الجميع المشاركة والتفاعل معنا فى هذا الموضوع ليستفاد الجميع وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس احمد على هذه الصور من مشروعه المميز ، والشكر ايضا لادارة المشروع بالسماح بالتصوير والنشر.
ولي سؤال حول التعليق الذي يتم نشره حول هذه الصور هل يتم الاستفادة منه ويؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ؟
وهناك ملاحة على طريقة كتابة الموضوع.
يفضل وضع الصور مباشرة بدلا من تحمل الصور فذلك يعطي اهتماما اكثر (وطريقة وضع الصور في المنتدى موجودة في المنتدى اول الصفحات).




وبانتظار التعليق على الصورة.


----------



## احمد سكولز (2 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندس احمد على هذه الصور من مشروعه المميز ، والشكر ايضا لادارة المشروع بالسماح بالتصوير والنشر.
> ولي سؤال حول التعليق الذي يتم نشره حول هذه الصور هل يتم الاستفادة منه ويؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ؟
> وهناك ملاحة على طريقة كتابة الموضوع.
> ...



السلام عليكم .. اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك استاذى الفاضل رزق حجاوى وكل عام وحضرتك وكل الاخوة الافاضل بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله علينا جميعا وعلى مصرنا الحبيبة بالخير واليمن والبركات .... اهتم جدا بمشاركات حضرتك وتعليقاتك على الصور .. اعتز جدا وفى غاية السعادة انه قد قدر لى ان اشارك ولو حتى لبعض الوقت فى اكتساب بعض الخبرات فى الواقع العملى والتنفيذى فى هذا المشروع الجميل بمهندسيه واساتذته اولا الذين بلا شك اقدرهم جدا ولن انسى لهم هذا المعروف بسماحهم لى بقضاء تلك اللحظات الجميلة المفيدة بينهم وبين صداقتى للعناصر الانشائية التى اصبحت جزء من حياتى فى هذا الوقت كأصحابى او اقاربى فعلا وانا شاكر جدا انه قد سمح لى بالتقاط تلك الصور وان كنت لم استاذن ان انشرها واعلنها لافادة الاخرين لكن احساسى بالمسئولية امام الله وامام نفسى قررت ان افيد اخوانى المهندسين الافاضل فى الملتقى بها ويتم مناقشتها ولتكون بوابة متواضعة للتنفيذ فى الملتقى الذى افخر انى احد اعضائه ويكفينى شرفا ان اتحدث مع حضرتك او مع الاساتذة الافاضل اصحاب المقام الرفيع .... بالنسبة لرفع الصور فانا صراحة لم اعرف كيف ارفعها كما تقوم حضرتك برفعها وفعلا طريقة الرفع للصور هتفرق لانها ستكون اسهل واوضح واسرع واتمنى فعلا ان يستفاد الجميع بالمناقشات الجميلة التى تتم على الصور ومعانيها واتمنى ان تطرح الاسئلة وتوجد الاجابات فى وقتها حيث اننى لاحظت ان الملتقى فى الفترة الاخيرة اصبح الى حد ما هادىء ولا يوجد به مشاركات جديدة وان شاء الله اتمنى ان يكتمل الموضوع والشكر لحضرتك طبعا لمساعدتك لنا فى الاراء والمشاركات وتشريفك لنا ببعض الصور الجميلة المميزة واتمنى بجد من كل اخ فاضل يشارك معنا فى الموضوع ان يفيدنا ببعض الصور المتاحة عنده ولو صورة واحدة من اى مشروع قد عمل به او اى تدريب قد استفاد منه للاستفادة القصوى من الموضوع من جميع النواحى وتحياتى لحضرتك وفى انتظار مناقشة الصورة المطروحة من الاخوة الافاضل اولا قبل رأى حضرتك وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 17 وارجو من الجميع المشاركة والتفاعل معنا فى هذا الموضوع ليستفاد الجميع وشكرا


 السلام عليكم





بخصوص هذه هناك اربع ملاحظات مميزة.
جودة العمل الهندسي بشكل عام وخصوصا اعمال الخرسانة وذلك لاستخدام انظمة متخصصة في اعمال الشدة formwork من شركة doka وكذلك اتباع نظام السلامة العمة خلال مراحل التنفيذ ولكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود بعض الملاحظات الثانوية .

تحديد المخارج للمبنى وهذا حسب متطلبات السلام في المشروع وكذلك كتابة المحاور حسب المخططات ووضعها على الاعمدة والجدران وذلك للرجوع اليها خلال التنفيذ. 
هناك عدم دقه في تنفيذ منسوب الصب للاعمدة والجدران وهذه الملاحظة تكون في كثير من المشاريع وهي تشكل منطقة ضعف خصوصا عندما تكون منطقة المشروع تقع ضمن المنطقة الزلزالية ، حيث يجب الا يكون هناك فاصل construction joint تحت مستوى البلاطة او الكمره ، والافضل ان يكون منسوب الصب اعلى من منسوب الشدة للكمره او البلاطة بمقدار الكفر للحديد (بحدود 2.5سم) وهذا مفيذ ايضا في تثبيت الشدة ضد القوى الافقية اثناء الصب .
نلاحظ ان هناك دعم للبلاطة وهذا يدل على ان البلاطة الاعلى لم تصل للقوة المطلوبة او انها لم تصب بعد ، وكذلك يلاحظ تأمين الانارة المؤقته وهذا من متطلبات السلامة العامة.
والى اللقاء مع صورة اخرى من المشاريع.
والشكر الجزيل للمهندس احمد


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر خاص لاستاذنا المهندس رزق والمهندس أحمد
------------------------------------------------------------------------
صوره اخري من صور اللبشه,,,ننتظر التعليق





صوره اخري ,,ما هذه البقع وما اسبابها


----------



## aymanallam (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً​*


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوة المشاركين افدتونا كثيرا..بخصوص صورة الاستاذ اسامه2003..اعتقد انه السيخين العلويين هما لتعويض سيخ بقطر اكبر اما الصورة الثانيه لا ادري ان كانت لنفس الصورة الاولى بعد الصب ولكن اعتقد انه كفر الخرسانه قليل لانه شكل حديد التسليح واضح


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks

*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 نوفمبر 2011)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> شكر خاص لاستاذنا المهندس رزق والمهندس أحمد
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> صوره اخري من صور اللبشه,,,ننتظر التعليق
> 
> ...



اعتقد ان الصور الاولى لتسليح اللبشة فرش وغطا والسيخين العلويين هما لعمل طول الرباط المطلوب 60 قطر السيخ والصورة التانية هى لمرحلة ما بعد الصب حيث من الواضح ان هناك بعض الاخطاء كعدم مراعاة مسافة الخلوص ( البسكوت ) وعدم الاهتمام بالخرسانة بعد صبها وتظهر علامة لحذاء احد الاشخاص الذى مر فوق الخرسانة وهى فى الحالة اللدنة وشكرا .


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> رزق حجاوي قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

المقصود من الصوره الاولي : هل حدث للحديد صدأ ؟
بالنسبه للصوره الثانيه في مستوفيه للكفر جدا ولكن التعرجات علي السطح هي اثار الجده فقط والسؤال عن ماسبب البقع

شكرا لكل من شارك’’’ كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للصدأ فهو ملحوظ فى الحديد السفلى اكثر وفى اطراف الحديد العلوى لكنى ارى انه مازال فى مرحلة الامان حيث انه لم تتكون طبقة سميكة من اللون فوق سطح السيخ ولكن يجب التعجيل بالصب فى مثل هذه الحالات قبل ان يصبح صدأ حقيقى ويأكل من قطر السيخ بشكل واضح وهذه الخطورة وشكرا وفى انتظار ردود الاساتذة


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للبقع لا اعرف بصراحة السبب الواضح لها ولكنى اتوقع انها تكون لزيوت معينة او مواد للمعاجلة كانت قد مرت فوقها وتساقطت على سطح الخرسانة والله اعلم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> بالنسبة للصدأ فهو ملحوظ فى الحديد السفلى اكثر وفى اطراف الحديد العلوى لكنى ارى انه مازال فى مرحلة الامان حيث انه لم تتكون طبقة سميكة من اللون فوق سطح السيخ ولكن يجب التعجيل بالصب فى مثل هذه الحالات قبل ان يصبح صدأ حقيقى ويأكل من قطر السيخ بشكل واضح وهذه الخطورة وشكرا وفى انتظار ردود الاساتذة



كلام مضبوط 100% وهذا ما قاله لي الاستشاري وتكلم معي عن المعادلات الكيمائيه لتفاعلات صدأ الحديد وقال ان الصدأ يحدث علي مرحلتين أول مرحله التي في الصوره وهي غير مضره ولا تعتبر صدأ ويمكن التأكد من ذلك عن طريق مسح سيخ الحديد ستجده كما هو
بينما الصدأ ستلاحظ تقشر السطح ويظهر في يدك فشور لها سمك ويكون واضح جدا بالعين




احمد سكولز قال:


> بالنسبة للبقع لا اعرف بصراحة السبب الواضح لها ولكنى اتوقع انها تكون لزيوت معينة او مواد للمعاجلة كانت قد مرت فوقها وتساقطت على سطح الخرسانة والله اعلم



لا يوجد زيوت او اي شئ فقط المعالجه بالمياه وظهرت البقع حتي قبل المعالجه بمعني انها ظهرت بعد تقريبا 4 او 6 ساعات

وفي انتظار ردود الاساتذه


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 نوفمبر 2011)

فى انتظار الاراء الاخرى المهندس الفاضل اسامة


----------



## ابن البلد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> احمد سكولز قال:
> 
> 
> > [/size]
> ...


----------



## ابن البلد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اعتقد ان الصور الاولى لتسليح اللبشة فرش وغطا والسيخين العلويين هما لعمل طول الرباط المطلوب 60 قطر السيخ والصورة التانية هى لمرحلة ما بعد الصب حيث من الواضح ان هناك بعض الاخطاء كعدم مراعاة مسافة الخلوص ( البسكوت ) وعدم الاهتمام بالخرسانة بعد صبها وتظهر علامة لحذاء احد الاشخاص الذى مر فوق الخرسانة وهى فى الحالة اللدنة وشكرا .



ربما تم صب هذه الأرضية على التراب مباشرة ودون عازل مثل النايلون وطبقة باطون مؤقتة Lean concrete وعزل بالزفتة وغيرها ....هناك الكثير من أنواع العزل لتمنع سحب التراب للماء الّذي في الباطون بصورة غير متجانسة فتحصل هذه البقع 
ولاحظوا الأخاديد الّطولية الّتي باتجاه الأسياخ 
رسب الباطون وذهب الكوفر


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> ربما تم صب هذه الأرضية على التراب مباشرة ودون عازل مثل النايلون وطبقة باطون مؤقتة lean concrete وعزل بالزفتة وغيرها ....هناك الكثير من أنواع العزل لتمنع سحب التراب للماء الّذي في الباطون بصورة غير متجانسة فتحصل هذه البقع
> ولاحظوا الأخاديد الّطولية الّتي باتجاه الأسياخ
> رسب الباطون وذهب الكوفر



السلام عليكم .... اهلا بالاستاذ القدير ابن البلد ... اسمح لى ان اتسائل عن ( رسب الباطون وذهب الكوفر ) وشكرا جزيلا لمشاركاتك القيمة جدا وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ابن البلد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

من وظائف طبقة الباطون العازلة الّتي بسمك 5 سم أنها تشكل حاجزا بين التراب من جهة والخرسانة المسلحة من جهة أخرى
لأن الباطون المسلح وقت الصب , وفي يومه الأول نحو التصلب ....يمكن أن يتضرر إذا لامس الأرض والتراب مباشرة
لأن التراب يسحب لداخله جزءا كبيرا ممن الماء الموجود داخل الخرسانة المسلحة ويغير النسبة الصحيحة بين الماء والاسمنت والمركبات الأخرى , وهذا التغيير غير المرغوب به يؤدي لنتائج غير مرغوب بها , مثل هذا الانكماش غير المتجانس 
وهذا ما يعرف " بعدم التحكم في البيئة المحيطة المساعدة لاكتساب القوة والتصلب بشكل طبيعي " وعلى رأس هذه المشاكل حصول إجهادات شد غير متجانس في الوقت الّذي لم يصل به الباطون لوضع يسمح له بهذا الشد فتحصل انكماشات تصير بعدها تشققات


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتى لحضرتك استاذى القدير ... اين تحدث اجهادات الشد هذه وما سببها ؟؟


----------



## ابن البلد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

تحصل هذه الإجهادات في مقاطع الخرسانة , بحكم وزنها حيث يبقى الحديد كما هو . وهذا تظهره الصورة المذكورة حيث ترى الأسياخ كما هي
سحبت الأرض الماء من الخرسانة .....وهذا غير جيد 
نحن نستعمل عوازل بين التراب وبين الخرسانة


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك استاذ ابن البلد


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاستاذ القدير رزق حجاوى و الاستاذ القدير ابن البلد لتفاعلهما القوى معنا فى الموضوع التنفيذى الذى نطرحه للافادة واكتساب الخبرات فى التنفيذ ... الى حضراتكم الصورة رقم 18 وان شاء الله فى انتظار المشاركات واتمنى التفاعل من الاخوة الزملاء فى الملتقى وشكرا


----------



## ابن البلد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك استاذ ابن البلد



حيّاك الله
كنّا نوّد السماع من الأخ رزق عبد اللطيف حجاوي عن هذا الموضوع ....فلا يخفى على أحد طول باعه في هذا المجال
مع التنويه على أنني أكثر تخصصي بمجال التنفيذ , ومنذ سنوات أنا مقاول


----------



## ابن البلد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> رزق حجاوي قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> احمد سكولز قال:
> 
> 
> > كان بودي التعليق على هذه الصورة
> ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم




كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك.​ بخصوص الصورة التي وضعها المهندس احمد فهي تخص ظاهرة Efflorescence in Concrete للخرسانة والتي تعرف بالتملح لسطح الخرسانة حيث يلاحظ بوردة بيضاء على السطح تتشكل حال تصلب الخرسانة وهذا عائدة لعدة اسباب

استخدام ماء زائد في الخلطة وذوباب الاملاح في مواد الخلط بالماء.وبسبب تبخر هذا الماء يؤدي الى بقاء مواد كربونات الصوديوم او كربونات البوتاسيوم على سطح الخرسانة.​
استخدام ماء للسقاية curing يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الاملاح.​
تعرض الخرسانة لكميات كبيرة من مياه الامطار قبل تصلبها .​
وللمزيد حول هذا الموضوع​

http://es-la.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=184147673177&topic=13423&post=63541
http://www.duluxprotectivecoatings.com.au/technotespdf/1.3.6%20Concrete%20Floors%20-%20Efflorescence.pdf​


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير اساتذتي جميعا استاذي العزيز استاذ رزق شنو تفسيرك لهذه الاخاديد او التعرجات على سطح الخرسانه جزاك الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير اساتذتي جميعا استاذي العزيز استاذ رزق شنو تفسيرك لهذه الاخاديد او التعرجات على سطح الخرسانه جزاك الله خير


السلام عليكم
اشكرك بتذكري بالرد على هذه الجزئية ، بعد صب الخرسانة واستخدام الرجاج vibrator يتم تسوية السطح بواسطة القدة (من الخشب او الالمنيوم او الحديد) وللحصول على سطح خشن يتم الضرب على سطح الخرسانة بشكل متقطع ومتباعد(طبطبة لسطح الخرسانة ) مما يولد هذه التموجات في الخرسانة .وتستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما نرغب بسطح خشن كما في ramp السيارات او عندما يكون لدينا طبقة خرسانة اخرى سيتم استخدامها.






ويمكن استخدام اداة خاصة (مشط) لتحزيز سطح الخرسانة لاعطاء سطح متموج كما في الفيديو المرفق
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoMcVT0lG4o


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تم وضع الصورة الثامنة عشر بحمد الله .. فمن من الاخوة الافاضل يشاركنا المعنى والراى قبل حسم الاساتذة للموقف ههههه


----------



## ابن البلد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*عودة لنفس الموضوع يا أخ رزق .....لو سمحت*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> ​السلام عليكم
> اشكرك بتذكري بالرد على هذه الجزئية ، بعد صب الخرسانة واستخدام الرجاج vibrator يتم تسوية السطح بواسطة القدة (من الخشب او الالمنيوم او الحديد) وللحصول على سطح خشن يتم الضرب على سطح الخرسانة بشكل متقطع ومتباعد(طبطبة لسطح الخرسانة ) مما يولد هذه التموجات في الخرسانة .وتستخدم هذه الطريقة عندما نرغب بسطح خشن كما في ramp السيارات او عندما يكون لدينا طبقة خرسانة اخرى سيتم استخدامها.
> 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت أودّ السؤال مرّة أخرى عن الأخاديد
وإن كانت حسب رأيي غير مستحدثة بقصد .....فالصورة لا تغطي كامل المنطقة لنعرف إن كانت رمبا ramp أو أرضية موقف سيارات أو منشأة تحتاج لتحزيز الأرضية بواسطة مطب بالقدة أو بالأمشاط أم أنها حصلت بسبب سحب الماء ونزول الخرسانة 
أنا أخذت موقف مبني على أن الصورة هي للحديد الظاهر في الصورة المرافقة لها لكن بعد الصب
وإن دققنا النظر وجدنا شروخ طولية بالخرسانة الطرية 
ووجدنا أن في الجنب اليميني للصورة لم تظهر هذه الأخاديد
حسب رأيي الباطون طري .......
طبعا كل هذا تخمين من الصورة
والظاهر أن الجماعة سكبوا باطون طري على التراب
ربما التركيز على صورة واحدة وتفكيكها أفضل من المرور من صورة لأخرى
والله أعلم
بالنسبة للبودرة البيضاء على الباطون فلا أجد مجالا للزيادة ولا للاستفسار .....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الصورة رقم 18





الصورة حسب اعتقادي sleeves (قطع من الانابيب المعدنية او البلاستيك) يتم وضعها قبل الصب في الجدران او البلاطات لتمرير انابيب خدمات الميكانيك ذات قطر اقل فيما بعد (صرف صحي ، مياه الشرب ، خط التبريد او التدفئة ، خط الجريق ).
وفي المناطق المعرضة للحريق fire zone يتم وضع مواد مقاومة للاحتراق بين الانبيب والسليف.
http://www.autocaddetails.net/cad_d... Distribution/Domestic_Water_Distribution.htm​


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الصورة رقم 18
> 
> 
> ...



فعلا هذا هو المعنى الكامل لهذه الصورة ولكن ماذا يجب معرفته للمهندس المدنى كمعلومة تنفيذية عنها فى الموقع ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن البلد (8 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> فعلا هذا هو المعنى الكامل لهذه الصورة ولكن ماذا يجب معرفته للمهندس المدنى كمعلومة تنفيذية عنها فى الموقع ؟؟؟



مثلا :
يجب على المشرف أن يعرف أين ومتى سيتم وضعها وذلك بالتنسيق مع المواسرجي وتقني الاطفاء وباقي الصنايعية مثل الكهربائي وتقني التكييف
تخيّل أنك لم تضعها في الوقت المناسب بمكانها ؟ ماذا ستفعل ؟
هل ستكسر الباطون ؟؟
في البيت الّذي أعمل فيه هذه الأيام كان المواسرجي " السمكري " " السّباك " يطلب مني مهلة يوم أو يومين قبل أي صبة باطون ليخطط أمكنة هذه الsleeves " خصوصا في الكمرات الّتي تحمل أرضية البيت ووضع sleeves قطر 6 إينش بالأماكن الّتي سيمر بها خط الصرف 
ووظيفتي كمشرف تنفيذ أن أناديه قبل إغلاق الشدة الخشبية


----------



## ابن البلد (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وبشكل عام يتم قص هذه الاسطوانات بنفس قياس الكمرة أو الحائط الّذي ستضعها به 
مثلا :
لديك حائط بسمك 20 سم ويمر به خط مواسير فتقص هذه الاسطوانات بسمك 20سم وتضعها بين الشدة الخشبية


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور علصور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذ رزق وجزاك الله الف خير , بصراحة كفيت و وفيت


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... اليوم موعدكم مع الصورة رقم 19 وفى انتظار الاراء والمعانى والمناقشات الرائعة جدا وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## أبو نادر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

انها منتجات شركة باسف للاضافات الكيميائية 
ومن اخوات باسف سيكا وفوسرك
عندما يقال master flow في باسف فهذا يعني انك في عالم الغراوت والايبوكسي


----------



## أبو نادر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

امتعني الموضوع وندمت لتفويتي التعليق على بعض الصور وعندي صور ربما اشارككم بها
تحياتي لكل المشاركين لاسيما استاذي الفاضل م رزق حجاوي
ولا يفوتني هنا ان اهنئكم بعيد الفطر واطلب منكم الدعاء لاخوانكم في سوريا ان يحقن الله دمائهم ويعينهم على ازاحة الظلم والطغيان من على صدورهم


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> امتعني الموضوع وندمت لتفويتي التعليق على بعض الصور وعندي صور ربما اشارككم بها
> تحياتي لكل المشاركين لاسيما استاذي الفاضل م رزق حجاوي
> ولا يفوتني هنا ان اهنئكم بعيد الفطر واطلب منكم الدعاء لاخوانكم في سوريا ان يحقن الله دمائهم ويعينهم على ازاحة الظلم والطغيان من على صدورهم




تحياتى لحضرتك وكل عام وانت بخير واسعدتنى جدا مشاركتك الاولى فى الموضوع واتمنى ان تتكرر دائما وان تشاركنا بما تحب ودعائنا لاهل سوريا ان يقهروا الظالم الطاغية وان يعيشوا حياة حرة كريمة باءذن الله وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## أبو نادر (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أستاذن الاخوة جميعا لاسيما الاخ احمد بمشاركتكم ببعض من صوري (اخترت ما يقرب خمسين منها نستعرضها تباعا بعون الله)




بانتظار المشاركات حول الصورة 
ثم العودة للشرح
لا تنسوا أهلكم في سوريا من الدعاء


----------



## احمد سكولز (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذن الاخوة جميعا لاسيما الاخ احمد بمشاركتكم ببعض من صوري (اخترت ما يقرب خمسين منها نستعرضها تباعا بعون الله)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تحياتى لحضرتك استاذ ابو نادر وجارى التفكير فى الصورة وان شاء الله ستتم مناقشتها فى اقرب وقت حتى تقوم بتوضيح المعنى كاملا وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وتحياتى


----------



## ابن البلد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> انها منتجات شركة باسف للاضافات الكيميائية
> ومن اخوات باسف سيكا وفوسرك
> عندما يقال master flow في باسف فهذا يعني انك في عالم الغراوت والايبوكسي



بالفعل هذا الغراوت 410 والظاهر أنّه مركب من قسمين a+ b وحين قرأت عنه بالانكليزي تكتب شركة الباسف أنه يساعد في نقل الأحمل من العمدان للكمرات وبالعكس وهذا ما لم أفهمه


----------



## ابن البلد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> ابن البلد قال:
> 
> 
> > استاذى القدير ابن البلد ممكن توضح اكثر الكلام ذو اللون الاحمر من فضلك حيث اننى لم اصل لما تريد توضيحه بالقدر الكبير وشكرا جزيلا
> ...


----------



## ابن البلد (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذن الاخوة جميعا لاسيما الاخ احمد بمشاركتكم ببعض من صوري (اخترت ما يقرب خمسين منها نستعرضها تباعا بعون الله)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هذه خوازيق تم صبها لعلو أعلى من المطلوب لسبب معين .....كظروف الأرض أو أي سبب آخر
ويتم تكسيرها وإظهار حديد التسليح في العلو المطلوب كتحضير لتأسيس البيت .


----------



## مهندس رواوص (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الاطلاع والتعليق على هذه الصور.


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الاطلاع والتعليق على هذه الصور .


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذن الاخوة جميعا لاسيما الاخ احمد بمشاركتكم ببعض من صوري (اخترت ما يقرب خمسين منها نستعرضها تباعا بعون الله)



بصراحة انا لاول مرة اشاهد خوازيق بهذه الصورة وليس لدى الخبرة التى يملكها الاساتذة الكرام للتعليق الكامل عليها او توضيح المعنى الخاص بها ولكنى اعتقد انه سيتم تكسير جزء الخرسانة التى تعلو سطح الارض ولكن لماذا تم هذه الخوازيق بهذا الارتفاع عن المطلوب ؟؟ وهل هى على منسوب واحد ام هناك اختلاف ؟؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الاطلاع والتعليق على هذه الصور.



اولا اسمح لى ان اشكرك على المشاركة الغالية .. اطلعت على الصور المرفقة ويتضح لى انها لاحد الاختبارات المتلفة للخرسانة واظن انها لاختبار القالب الخرسانة core test والذى يتاكد من تحقيق مقاومة الخرسانة المطلوبة بعد تصلدها وفى انتظار التاكيد واراء الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## أبو نادر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

احمد سكولز قال:


> اولا اسمح لى ان اشكرك على المشاركة الغالية .. اطلعت على الصور المرفقة ويتضح لى انها لاحد الاختبارات المتلفة للخرسانة واظن انها لاختبار القالب الخرسانة core test والذى يتاكد من تحقيق مقاومة الخرسانة المطلوبة بعد تصلدها وفى انتظار التاكيد واراء الاخوة الافاضل








هي كذلك أخي م أحمد 
تجربة الكور تست التي تجرى في حال فشل سيلندرات الخرسانة 
واذا فشل الكور المأخوذ (لم يحقق 75%من اجهاد الكسر التصميمي) يصار الى تحميل السقف بالحمولات التصميمة وبعدها قد يتخذ قرار بهدم العنصر الفاشل
بالتالي تجربة كور تست هي التجربة الوسطية بين تجربتي كسر الاسطوانات وتجربة التحميل 
ولكن الغريب شكل العينة المأخوذة 
حيث ان الصور ترينا سقف مدعم بمقاطع معدنية I beams
والعينة يعلوها الرمل على ما اظن وليس لسطحها العلوي شكل منتظم
فهل الرمل الظاهر هو فاصل بين طبقتي خرسانة ام شيء أخر هذا ماننتظر بيانه من أخينا مهندس رواوص


----------



## احمد سكولز (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ الفاضل ابو نادر .... طال الانتظار والشوق لمعنى الصورة الجميلة التى تفضلت بطرحها من فترة قصيرة و ان شاء الله ننتظر المعنى الكامل الوافى من حضرتك


----------



## أبو نادر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> أستاذن الاخوة جميعا لاسيما الاخ احمد بمشاركتكم ببعض من صوري (اخترت ما يقرب خمسين منها نستعرضها تباعا بعون الله)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لهذه الصورة كنت اتمنى مشاركات اكثر حولها وكنت اطمع بمشاركة أستاذنا الكبير م رزق 
ولكني سأشرح ما في الصورة:
الصورة تظهر بايلات مصبوبة على منسوبين(لوجود قبو على جزء من مساحة المبنى)
-المنسوب السفلي بايلات منفذة بطريقة C.F.A piles بقطر 75 سم 
الية التنفيذ ان يتم استبدال نتائج الحفر بالخرسانة اول باول ثم ادخال قفص التسليح ضمن الخرسانة 
ونتائج صب هذه الطريقة بشكل عام جيدة وانتاجية ماكينة سي اف اي عالية(حوالي 20 بايل باليوم او اكثر) 
-بايلات المنسوب العلوي منفذة بطريقة bored piles بقطر 120 سم
الية التنفيذ ان يتم استبدال نواتج الحفر بالماء ثم وضع قفص التسليح ثم استبدال الماء بالخرسانة انتاجيتها 6 بايلات يوميا على الاكثر 
يفضل استخدام مادة Bentonite وهي مادة تعطي لزوجة للماء وتجعل سطح الحفرية اكثر ثباتا
لكن مصمم البايلات نصح بعدم استخدامها لكي لا تتأثر قدرة تحمل البايل (البنتونيت تلغي احتكاك البايل مع التربةولا يبقى الا الارتكاز)
عدم اضافة المادة السابقة تسبب بانتفاخات وتكرشات تارة وبتكهفات تارة اخرى سببت لنا مشكلة كبيرة 
ودخلنا في دوامة تكسيرات و اصلاح للبايلات أخرت المشروع حوالي شهرين
لازالت الصورة تحمل مدلولات كثيرة لكني اكتفي بما سبق منعا للتطويل والتسبب بملل للمتلقي


----------



## ابن البلد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بالعكس أخي أبو نادر نحن نستفيد من الشرح
ما لم أفهم :
هل نفذتم فحص بالامواج الصوتية أو فوق الصوتية وتبين أن هناك تكهفات ؟؟
أم أنكم عاينتم انهيارات وقت الحفر ؟
في مثل هذه الحالات كنا نهتم بتسهيل طريق للماكنة كي تنزل لحفر المنسوب الواطي . وبعدها نرفعها بنفس الطريق 
وشاهدت أشخاصا كانوا يحفرون القبو بعد صب كل الخوازيق على المنسوب العالي , ويكسرون الخوازيق وقت الحفر , مع محاولة صب خوازيق القبو بعلو مناسب


----------



## ابن البلد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

من جهة أخرى هناك تقارب بين البايلات .....يعني المسافة قريبة جدا ......ما هو السبب برأيك ؟
نحن نجتهد في صب الخوازيق على العمق المطلوب وهو قاع الكمرات ونزرع حديد العمدان طول 3 متر نصفها في البايل ونصفها في الكمرات والأرضية


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذه الصور توضح اكتر*



مهندس رواوص قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الاطلاع والتعليق على هذه الصور.



ادرت اضافة لصور اخرى توضح اكثر هذه الحالة الخاصة من اعمال المعالجة وياريت يكون التفاعل اكثر
وشكراااا


----------



## أبو نادر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> ادرت اضافة لصور اخرى توضح اكثر هذه الحالة الخاصة من اعمال المعالجة وياريت يكون التفاعل اكثر
> وشكراااا



كنت اظن ان الكور مأخوذ من سقف ولكني الان اظنه مأخوذ من جدار 
وجود الاي بيم على جانبي مكان العينة تدل اها منطقة من الجدار مدعمة حيث يظهر خارج منطقة الاي بيمز جدار خرساني خشن السطح الحصى فيه ظاهرة
والخرسانة المأخوذ الكور عندها اما مدعمة من جانب واحد:single side shatter او خرسانة مقذوفة (خاصة وانه يظهر اثر ضخ الخرسانة على الاي بيمز وعلى السطح الغير مستوي للصب)
يدل على ذلك شكل السطح الداخلي للعينة( من الجهة الخاجية للمنشأ) ولكن ما هي المادة الظاهرة في طرف العينة ربما صخر من اصل الحفرية المراد سندها بالخرسانة المراد اجراء اختبار لها


----------



## أبو نادر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> بالعكس أخي أبو نادر نحن نستفيد من الشرح
> ما لم أفهم :
> هل نفذتم فحص بالامواج الصوتية أو فوق الصوتية وتبين أن هناك تكهفات ؟؟
> أم أنكم عاينتم انهيارات وقت الحفر ؟
> ...


تم صب البايلات على منسوبين وكانت بايلات القبو ذات المنسوب الادنى طبعا وكانت متجاورة مع بقية بايلات البرج لوجود جدار ساند 
وبالحقيقة أكثر العيوب ظهرت نتيجة الاضطرار للحفر بجانب البايلات اما عند القبو او عند أبار المصاعد 
وهنا امر هام جدا اننا نفذنا جميع البايلات للبرج بمنسوب واحد وكان الاولى ان نحسب حساب بايلات بئر المصعد فنصبها بنفس الطول عند منسوب اعمق  
وبسبب هذا الخطأ اصبحت بايلات بئر المصعد اقصر بحوالي 6 متر ولم يتسنى لنا التحقق من قدرة البايلات على الارتفاع الجديد "بعد قص 6 متر للوصول لمنسوب أسفل اللبشة تحت بئر المصعد"
وجوبا على النقطة الثانية كنا نصب البايلات عند المنسوب الاخفض ثم نردم ونصب على المنسوب العالي مما تسبب في تغطية بعض البايلات على المنسوب المنخفض وتاخر الحفر عندها وتكسير رؤؤسها لحين انتهاء تجارب التحميل على بايلات المنسوب العلوي "سبب تاخر في انجاز قواعد واساسات القبو في بعض الاماكن"
اما التجارب الغير متلفة فتم حسب العقد تنفيذ تجربة integrty test ولي ملاحظات عليها سترد مع صورة لاحقة بعون الله مع كلام على اشكالية حصلت معنا


ابن البلد قال:


> من جهة أخرى هناك تقارب بين البايلات .....يعني المسافة قريبة جدا ......ما هو السبب برأيك ؟
> نحن نجتهد في صب الخوازيق على العمق المطلوب وهو قاع الكمرات ونزرع حديد العمدان طول 3 متر نصفها في البايل ونصفها في الكمرات والأرضية


البايلات كانت من حيث التقارب تحقق استراطات الكودات في مسافة محورية 3 امثال القطر "كحد ادنى" 
اما ما تتكلم عنه من اسلوب غريب لوضع تشريك العمود ضمن البايل فهو امر عجيب وغريب بالنسبة لي "ان كان فهمي لكلامك صحيح" 
فكان يكفي ان تترك تشريك للبايل ضمن البايل كاب ثم تخرج تشاريك الاعمدة من البايل كاب كما في القواعد والاساسات العادية 
واصلا طريقتك لن تنفع الا بحال تواجد بايل تحت سنتر العمود تماما


----------



## ابن البلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## ابن البلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> اما ما تتكلم عنه من اسلوب غريب لوضع تشريك العمود ضمن البايل فهو امر عجيب وغريب بالنسبة لي "ان كان فهمي لكلامك صحيح"
> فكان يكفي ان تترك تشريك للبايل ضمن البايل كاب ثم تخرج تشاريك الاعمدة من البايل كاب كما في القواعد والاساسات العادية
> واصلا طريقتك لن تنفع الا بحال تواجد بايل تحت سنتر العمود تماما









في أغلب الأحيان نستغني عن رقبة العامود وتكون كمرات الربط مباشرة على البايل
في حال وجود للبايل كاب طبعا نستغني عن هذه الطريقة
ولكن أغلب المشاريع التي أعمل بها " بيوت سكنية لحد 4 طوابق " نستعمل كمرات ربط 
connection beams وهي بسمك 20-40 سم وارتفاع من 20-100 سم وتربط كل عمدان المبنى بمحورين x , yوتنقل الأحمال للبايلات 


URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb"]



[/URL]


----------



## أبو نادر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل أخي الفاضل هذا يعني انك لن تحتاج لبايل كاب وكافي ربط البايلات عند منسوب التاي بيم ومن فوقه الاعمدة
طبعا هذا يعني ان كل عمود تحته بايل 
طريقة منطقية وهكذا نكون استفدنا من حضرتكم بطريقة جديدة لم نطلع عليها مسبقا يبقى لي سؤالين عن هذه الطريقة :
1- في اي البلاد ينتشر استخدام هذه الطريقة
2- اشرت انها تستخدم بالابنية السكنية ولكن لو لزم في الجملة الانشائية وجود جدار قص او جدار حمال فما شكل التأسيس عندها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن البلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> جميل أخي الفاضل هذا يعني انك لن تحتاج لبايل كاب وكافي ربط البايلات عند منسوب التاي بيم ومن فوقه الاعمدة
> طبعا هذا يعني ان كل عمود تحته بايل
> طريقة منطقية وهكذا نكون استفدنا من حضرتكم بطريقة جديدة لم نطلع عليها مسبقا يبقى لي سؤالين عن هذه الطريقة :
> 1- في اي البلاد ينتشر استخدام هذه الطريقة
> ...



حيّاك الله يا أبا النادر
أنا لا أعرف عن باقي البلاد ......أنا في فلسطين المحتلّة عام 48 وتاريخيا نحن ننتمي لبر الشام بمزاياه الفريدة من حيث الجيولوجيا والجيوميخانيكا في التربة والأرض .......سبحان الله ...أرض مباركة
سأضرب لك مثالا صغيرا :
الفيللا الّتي أبنيها الآن ...... البحر ورماله الصفراء يبعد عنها 5 كلم غربا 
والجبل وصخوره 3 كلم شرقا 
وأنا أبني في التراب الأحمر المخلوط بقطع صخرية مختلفة الأحجام ....حجارة
وينبت حوالينا الموز .........نعم الموز!!!!!!!! مزارع موز من اللي يحبها قلبك
الرمل يحتل مسافة 300-700 متر من البحر وباقي المسافة فيها زراعة أشكال ألوان
حين قدحنا البايلات كان المفروض نصل لعمق 12 متر وهذا ما حصل في ال13 بايل في المستوى العلوي ماكينة قدح عادية 150 طن
حين نزلنا للقبو وهو ينخفض ب2.3 متر فقط لم تستطع ماكينة ال150 طن ان تنزل أكثر من 10 امتار
طلبنا ماكينة 350 طن ومعه مقدح نسميه " الألمازة " هذه الصورة للتوضيح 

URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb"]



[/URL]
وماكينة ال 350 لم تستطع التغلغل ل 12 متر وهي بالحقيقة 14.3 متر من المنسوب العالي
بل وقفت بحدود ال 10-10.5 متر والّتي هي 12-12.5 من المنسوب العالي
أصابتنا صدمة .......والكلام من شهرين فقط يعني بعد عيد الفطر
قلت لصاحب ماكينة القدح ركب " الألمازة " واعمل بأقصى قوة الماكينة لو سمحت
والكلام عن قطر 50 سم فقط
وبعد 5 دقائق قدح بقوة مع الألمازة أخرج قطعة صخر أبيض
قلت لهم هذا من صخر الجبل 
وغلطة المهندس وصاحب البيت أنهم لم يعملوا فحص تربة 
قلت لهم على المهندس أن يتقبل الوضع كما هو وأن يعتبر البايلات من نوع احتكاك وارتكاز معا
وهكذا كان 
عندنا مكائن تلتف حول محورها وتعمل 25-40 بايل في النهار 
حين يتطلب الأمر جدران قص أو حمل أو ساندة وغيرها يتم حل الإشكال بدمج عدّة طرق هندسية مع الخوازيق مثل أساس تي مقلوب على الخوازيق تزرع به الجدار
هذه صور لخوازيق حماية قام بها مهندس واستعمل معها خوازيق عكسية أفقية لتمكين الخوازيق الجانبية وحفر بمراحل كل 3-4 متر ونفذ خوازيق أفقية






URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb"]



[/URL]


----------



## أبو نادر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي ابن البلد ونسأل الله ان يجمعنا على شواطئ فلسطين الحرة المحررة ونأكل معا من الموز الذي تكلمت عنه


----------



## ابن البلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> مشكور اخي ابن البلد ونسأل الله ان يجمعنا على شواطئ فلسطين الحرة المحررة ونأكل معا من الموز الذي تكلمت عنه



آمين آمين آمين
هل يمكنك إكمال بعض الصور لمشروعك الّذي بدأته بالبايلات ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> حيّاك الله يا أبا النادر
> أنا لا أعرف عن باقي البلاد ......أنا في فلسطين المحتلّة عام 48 وتاريخيا نحن ننتمي لبر الشام بمزاياه الفريدة من حيث الجيولوجيا والجيوميخانيكا في التربة والأرض .......سبحان الله ...أرض مباركة
> سأضرب لك مثالا صغيرا :
> الفيللا الّتي أبنيها الآن ...... البحر ورماله الصفراء يبعد عنها 5 كلم غربا
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اشكر على هذه المشاركة والصور، وهناك تساؤل


> حين يتطلب الأمر جدران قص أو حمل أو ساندة وغيرها يتم حل الإشكال بدمج عدّة طرق هندسية مع الخوازيق مثل أساس تي مقلوب على الخوازيق تزرع به الجدار
> هذه صور لخوازيق حماية قام بها مهندس واستعمل معها خوازيق عكسية أفقية لتمكين الخوازيق الجانبية وحفر بمراحل كل 3-4 متر ونفذ خوازيق أفقية


اتوقع انك تقصد بالخوازيق الافقية TIE BACK RODE او المرابط الخلفة لربط البايل بالتربة وذلك لزيادة درة التحمل للبابل من خلال تقليل طول الظفر CANTILEAVER للبايل,





وللمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=205594
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=276459
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=158544


----------



## احمد سكولز (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... استاذنا الفاضل رزق حجاوى هل توضع دائما هذه الخوازيق فى حالة الصورة المبينة واين توضع الخوازيق الافقية tie back rode​


----------



## ابن البلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*Soil nailing*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> ​ السلام عليكم
> اشكر على هذه المشاركة والصور، وهناك تساؤل
> 
> اتوقع انك تقصد بالخوازيق الافقية TIE BACK RODE او المرابط الخلفة لربط البايل بالتربة وذلك لزيادة قدرة التحمل للبابل من خلال تقليل طول الظفر CANTILEAVER للبايل,
> ...



السلام عليكم أخ رزق
اطّلعت على الروابط وبها فائدة جمّة
سنعاينها بتمحيص إن كان وقت 





Soil nailing أو مسامير الأرض 

هناك ضغط فعّال على الحائط , وهذه المسامير هي ركائز مقاومة لهذا الضغط .....ما يثير الاهتمام هو الزاوية الّتي يقدحون بها . كل مسمار يقاوم مساحة معينة ويتحمل إجهادات من 10-15 طن 
ويحتسب طوله في المنطقة الّتي بها ضغط فعّال 
إذا اعتبرنا البايل في جزءه العلوي ظفرا ........ CANTILEAVER فيجب على المصمم زيادة المسامير
في الجزء العلوي .........لكن ضغط التراب هناك أقل .........ربما هذا هو هذا السبب في أنهم حافظوا على نفس عدد ال Anchors
رسم توضيحي


----------



## مهندس رواوص (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> كنت اظن ان الكور مأخوذ من سقف ولكني الان اظنه مأخوذ من جدار
> وجود الاي بيم على جانبي مكان العينة تدل اها منطقة من الجدار مدعمة حيث يظهر خارج منطقة الاي بيمز جدار خرساني خشن السطح الحصى فيه ظاهرة
> والخرسانة المأخوذ الكور عندها اما مدعمة من جانب واحد:single side shatter او خرسانة مقذوفة (خاصة وانه يظهر اثر ضخ الخرسانة على الاي بيمز وعلى السطح الغير مستوي للصب)
> يدل على ذلك شكل السطح الداخلي للعينة( من الجهة الخاجية للمنشأ) ولكن ما هي المادة الظاهرة في طرف العينة ربما صخر من اصل الحفرية المراد سندها بالخرسانة المراد اجراء اختبار لها



السلام عليكم ...
شكرا لك اخي ابونادر واخي المهندس احمد ولكل اعضاء المنتدى , هذه الصور لمعالجة الخرسانة التالفة لفندق قديم جدا تعرضت خرسانة السقف لاضرار وشروخ مماادى الى ظهور الحديد وتكون الصدا 
تمت المعالجة بأزالة جميع الخرسانات التالفة ومن ثم الاستعانة بخبراء فى المعالجات الكيميائية لتحديد نسبة صدا الحديد اقل من 20% (صدأ خفيف) او اكثر لتحديد نوعالمعالجة . تتم عملية المعالجة للبلاطات الخرسانية كما يلى: :


صلب البلاطات الخرسانية المراد ترميمها وصلب العناصر الإنشائية التي تتأثر بها.
إزالة البياض والغطاء الخرسانى من اسفل.
تنظيف السطح الحديد جيداً حتى يبرق باستخدام فرشة سلك أو برش رمل لإزالة الصدأ وجعل الحديد نظيف جداً.
دهان سطح حديد التسليح بمادة مانعة للصدأ مثل مادة كيمابوكسي (131).
دهان السطح السفلي للخرسانة بمادة كيمابوكسي (104) . 
قبل جفاف مادة كيمابوكسى 104 يتم طرطشة بمونة الاديبوند (65) والتى تحتوى على رمل وأسمنت وزلط رفيع (فينو) والتى تزيد من قوى تماسك الخرسانة بالحديد.

ومن ثم يتم اعداد عينات الكور ومن ثم يتم تسليط قيمة شد معينة على العينة حتى يتبين الفصل من الخرسانة القديمة اوالجديدة ( المعالجة حديثا ) .و الاختبار المبدئ لنجاح الاختبار .


----------



## مهندس رواوص (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ما سمعنا تعليق من الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## عاطف صبرة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن اين الصور حتي نكتب تعليقاتنا 
للاسف انت كتبت كلام جميل نظريا ولكن اين الصور


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتى للاساتذة الافاضل وشكرا جزيلا لكل من يشارك معنا بصورة او بمعنى او بشرح او بتوضيح ولو حتى بالمتابعة فقط وان شاء الله الموضوع مستمر ونأسف للانشغال لبعض الوقت احيانا ولكنها دعوة صريحة لكل مهندسى الملتقى ان يرفعوا لنا بعض الصور حتى تتم مناقشتها والاستفادة العامة منها ( صور تنفيذية لاى مرحلة من مراحل التنفيذ ) وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابن البلد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> شكرا لك اخي ابونادر واخي المهندس احمد ولكل اعضاء المنتدى , هذه الصور لمعالجة الخرسانة التالفة لفندق قديم جدا تعرضت خرسانة السقف لاضرار وشروخ مماادى الى ظهور الحديد وتكون الصدا
> تمت المعالجة بأزالة جميع الخرسانات التالفة ومن ثم الاستعانة بخبراء فى المعالجات الكيميائية لتحديد نسبة صدا الحديد اقل من 20% (صدأ خفيف) او اكثر لتحديد نوعالمعالجة . تتم عملية المعالجة للبلاطات الخرسانية كما يلى: :
> 
> ...



طريقة معالجة الخرسانة مفيدة ........وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المفيد


----------



## مهندس رواوص (14 نوفمبر 2011)

عاطف صبرة قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن اين الصور حتي نكتب تعليقاتنا
> للاسف انت كتبت كلام جميل نظريا ولكن اين الصور



اخي الكريم الصور موجودة بالصفحة رقم 41 او 40 وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت التعليق على هذه الصورة مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (16 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ويارب يكملها بالستر


----------



## أبو نادر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

سقف أخير نظامه الانشائي بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد تم استخدام الهوردي الاحمر الاجري لخفة وزنه 
- الاعصاب بكانة مثلثية ووصل غير مفضل لتسليح الاعصاب العلوي فوق الكمرات
لم يتم استخدام بسكوت لتأمين التغطية لشبكة حديد الجزء المصمت فوق الهوردي
- تباعد تسليح شبكة بلاطة التغطية فوفق الهوردي 40سم لكل من الفرش والغطة وهي مسافة كبيرة
-الجزء المقلوب من الكمرة الطرفية تدل ان السقف هو سقف أخيرRoof 
-استمرت اشاير الاعمدة الطرفية لتدعيم بلوك الدروة 
-تم ثني حديد العمود الوسطي بعد تسليح الكمرات والاعصاب وكان يكفي الجزء المثني ان يكون 12مرة قطر العمود
-تم استخدام الواح 12سم ومرابيع لتدعيم جانب البلاطة (محيطها)
- لايظهر في الصورة ما يشير الى تحديد مكان منسوب الصب
ملاحظة هامة:
- السيخ العلوي للعصب تحت حديد بلاطة التغطية مما يقلل من الارتفاع الفعال لمقطع العصب بحوالي 5-7 سم 
وكان الواجب ان تكون كانة العصب اكبر بحيث تصل لتغطية (2-3)سم عن منسوب صب السقف


----------



## احمد سكولز (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> سقف أخير نظامه الانشائي بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد تم استخدام الهوردي الاحمر الاجري لخفة وزنه
> - الاعصاب بكانة مثلثية ووصل غير مفضل لتسليح الاعصاب العلوي فوق الكمرات
> لم يتم استخدام بسكوت لتأمين التغطية لشبكة حديد الجزء المصمت فوق الهوردي
> - تباعد تسليح شبكة بلاطة التغطية فوفق الهوردي 40سم لكل من الفرش والغطة وهي مسافة كبيرة
> ...



توضيح اكثر من رائع وصورة رائعة حقا ولكن اسمح لى ان اتسائل عن ما هو باللون الاسود فى تعليق الاستاذ ابو نادر ما هو معنى ما كتب بصورة اوضح وشكرا ؟؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااا للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

[QUOTE=أبو نادر;2464278] سقف أخير نظامه الانشائي بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد تم استخدام الهوردي الاحمر الاجري لخفة وزنه 
- الاعصاب بكانة مثلثية ووصل غير مفضل لتسليح الاعصاب العلوي فوق الكمرات
لم يتم استخدام بسكوت لتأمين التغطية لشبكة حديد الجزء المصمت فوق الهوردي
- تباعد تسليح شبكة بلاطة التغطية فوفق الهوردي 40سم لكل من الفرش والغطة وهي مسافة كبيرة
-الجزء المقلوب من الكمرة الطرفية تدل ان السقف هو سقف أخيرRoof 
-استمرت اشاير الاعمدة الطرفية لتدعيم بلوك الدروة 
-تم ثني حديد العمود الوسطي بعد تسليح الكمرات والاعصاب وكان يكفي الجزء المثني ان يكون 12مرة قطر العمود
-تم استخدام الواح 12سم ومرابيع لتدعيم جانب البلاطة (محيطها)
- لايظهر في الصورة ما يشير الى تحديد مكان منسوب الصب
ملاحظة هامة:
- السيخ العلوي للعصب تحت حديد بلاطة التغطية مما يقلل من الارتفاع الفعال لمقطع العصب بحوالي 5-7 سم 
وكان الواجب ان تكون كانة العصب اكبر بحيث تصل لتغطية (2-3)سم عن منسوب صب السقف[/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس أبي نادر على هذه المشاركة وهناك ملاحظات على هذه الصورة




المستطل الازرق
العصب القاطع cross rib

عرض العصب القاطع cross rib قد تم تنفيذ بعرض طوبة الربس بينما الكود العربي يطلب ان تكون بحد ادني عرض العصب(اي يمكن استخدام عرض 12سم) اما حسب (د. ياسر الليثي ،الكود المصري )فهو 10سم.
حديد التسليح حيث يلاحظ استخدام ضعف الحديد الرئسي للعصب سفلي وعلوي اما متطلبات الكود العربي فهي 0.75 من الحديد الرئسي سفلي وعلويبينما حسب (د. ياسر الليثي ،الكود المصري ) يستحدم نفس الحديد الرئيسي سفلي و 0.50 من الحديد الرئيسي علوي.
بخصوص طوب الربس فمن الملاحظ ان النهايات غير مغلقة وهذا لان في ذلك هدر في كميه الخرسانة لان هناك كمية الخرسانة ستخدفب هذه الفتحتات وكذلك سيؤدي ذلك الى زيادة الوزن للربس بدون داع ، ويجب اغلاق النهايات للربس فالبعض يستخدم ورق اكياس الاسمنت وهذا غير مقبول والافضل بالخرسانة ويتم ذلك اما من خلال طلب ربس مغلق النهاية او بعد صف الربس في الموقع على السقف يتم قلب اخر ربسة وبتعبئتها بكمية قليلة من الخرسانة ( اسمنت ورمل وماء) وبعد الجفاف (4 ساعات)يتم اعادة الربسة لوضعها الصحيح.
المستطيل النفسجي

بخصوص موقع حديد تسليح البلاطة هل هو فوق حديد العصب ام تحته فالافضل ان يكون تحته من النحاية الانشائية والتصميمية والبعض يستخدمه فوق لسهولة العمل فقط.
بخصوص حديد تسليح البلاطة فهو كاف حسب الكود العربي.


----------



## ابن البلد (18 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> [QUOTE=أبو نادر;2464278] سقف أخير نظامه الانشائي بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد تم استخدام الهوردي الاحمر الاجري لخفة وزنه
> - الاعصاب بكانة مثلثية ووصل غير مفضل لتسليح الاعصاب العلوي فوق الكمرات
> لم يتم استخدام بسكوت لتأمين التغطية لشبكة حديد الجزء المصمت فوق الهوردي
> - تباعد تسليح شبكة بلاطة التغطية فوفق الهوردي 40سم لكل من الفرش والغطة وهي مسافة كبيرة
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس أبي نادر على هذه المشاركة وهناك ملاحظات على هذه الصورة




المستطل الازرق
العصب القاطع cross rib

عرض العصب القاطع cross rib قد تم تنفيذ بعرض طوبة الربس بينما الكود العربي يطلب ان تكون بحد ادني عرض العصب(اي يمكن استخدام عرض 12سم) اما حسب (د. ياسر الليثي ،الكود المصري )فهو 10سم.
حديد التسليح حيث يلاحظ استخدام ضعف الحديد الرئسي للعصب سفلي وعلوي اما متطلبات الكود العربي فهي 0.75 من الحديد الرئسي سفلي وعلويبينما حسب (د. ياسر الليثي ،الكود المصري ) يستحدم نفس الحديد الرئيسي سفلي و 0.50 من الحديد الرئيسي علوي.
بخصوص طوب الربس فمن الملاحظ ان النهايات غير مغلقة وهذا لان في ذلك هدر في كميه الخرسانة لان هناك كمية الخرسانة ستخدفب هذه الفتحتات وكذلك سيؤدي ذلك الى زيادة الوزن للربس بدون داع ، ويجب اغلاق النهايات للربس فالبعض يستخدم ورق اكياس الاسمنت وهذا غير مقبول والافضل بالخرسانة ويتم ذلك اما من خلال طلب ربس مغلق النهاية او بعد صف الربس في الموقع على السقف يتم قلب اخر ربسة وبتعبئتها بكمية قليلة من الخرسانة ( اسمنت ورمل وماء) وبعد الجفاف (4 ساعات)يتم اعادة الربسة لوضعها الصحيح.
المستطيل النفسجي

بخصوص موقع حديد تسليح البلاطة هل هو فوق حديد العصب ام تحته فالافضل ان يكون تحته من النحاية الانشائية والتصميمية والبعض يستخدمه فوق لسهولة العمل فقط.
بخصوص حديد تسليح البلاطة فهو كاف حسب الكود العربي.
 [/QUOTE]

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموجود بالمستطيل الأزرق يا أخ رزق هذا ليس عصب قاطع
هذه كمرة مدفونة .......أو مسحورة وهي بعلو السقف وتعتمد على العمدان 
وتمّ تطعيج قضبان تسليح العمدان بصورة توحي أنّه هذا سقف أخير ......أو أنّه سيتم زراعة عمدان جدد 
راجع التشخيص مرّة أخرى لو سمحت ........أنا أرى أن رأي الاستاذ أبو النادر وتشخيصه هو الأصح في هذه النقطة ,
مشكلتهم أيضا أنهم لم ينفذوا عصب قاطع بالمرة
وهذه بعض الردود على استفسار الاخ أحمد سكولز
تباعد التسليح بالمربعات الزرق الصغيرة
اشاير الاعمدة الطرفية لتدعيم بلوك الدروة باللون الاحمر
تم ثني حديد العمود الوسطي بالأخضر

كانة العصب .......صغيرة .....مثلثة ويجب أن تكون بعلو البلوك المصنوع منه العصب الرئيس تماما


----------



## مهندس رواوص (18 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> [QUOTE=أبو نادر;2464278] سقف أخير نظامه الانشائي بلاطة هوردي باتجاه واحد تم استخدام الهوردي الاحمر الاجري لخفة وزنه
> - الاعصاب بكانة مثلثية ووصل غير مفضل لتسليح الاعصاب العلوي فوق الكمرات
> لم يتم استخدام بسكوت لتأمين التغطية لشبكة حديد الجزء المصمت فوق الهوردي
> - تباعد تسليح شبكة بلاطة التغطية فوفق الهوردي 40سم لكل من الفرش والغطة وهي مسافة كبيرة
> ...



السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس أبي نادر على هذه المشاركة وهناك ملاحظات على هذه الصورة




المستطل الازرق
العصب القاطع cross rib

عرض العصب القاطع cross rib قد تم تنفيذ بعرض طوبة الربس بينما الكود العربي يطلب ان تكون بحد ادني عرض العصب(اي يمكن استخدام عرض 12سم) اما حسب (د. ياسر الليثي ،الكود المصري )فهو 10سم.
حديد التسليح حيث يلاحظ استخدام ضعف الحديد الرئسي للعصب سفلي وعلوي اما متطلبات الكود العربي فهي 0.75 من الحديد الرئسي سفلي وعلويبينما حسب (د. ياسر الليثي ،الكود المصري ) يستحدم نفس الحديد الرئيسي سفلي و 0.50 من الحديد الرئيسي علوي.
بخصوص طوب الربس فمن الملاحظ ان النهايات غير مغلقة وهذا لان في ذلك هدر في كميه الخرسانة لان هناك كمية الخرسانة ستخدفب هذه الفتحتات وكذلك سيؤدي ذلك الى زيادة الوزن للربس بدون داع ، ويجب اغلاق النهايات للربس فالبعض يستخدم ورق اكياس الاسمنت وهذا غير مقبول والافضل بالخرسانة ويتم ذلك اما من خلال طلب ربس مغلق النهاية او بعد صف الربس في الموقع على السقف يتم قلب اخر ربسة وبتعبئتها بكمية قليلة من الخرسانة ( اسمنت ورمل وماء) وبعد الجفاف (4 ساعات)يتم اعادة الربسة لوضعها الصحيح.
المستطيل النفسجي

بخصوص موقع حديد تسليح البلاطة هل هو فوق حديد العصب ام تحته فالافضل ان يكون تحته من النحاية الانشائية والتصميمية والبعض يستخدمه فوق لسهولة العمل فقط.
بخصوص حديد تسليح البلاطة فهو كاف حسب الكود العربي.
 [/QUOTE]

شكرا اخى رزق على كل الملاحظات الواردة .
*بخصوص طوب الربس فأنا اختلف معك فى انه من الافضل ان تبقى مفتوحة حتى يكون التعشيق ودخول بعض الخرسانة داخل الطوب.
*ولكن اريد سماع رائيك فيى المنطقة اليسرى التى بقيت من غير طوب لان المسافة اقل من نصف طوبة 
*واتمنى منك توضيح مزايا استخدام الطوب بارتفاع 19 سم و 16سم وعلاقتهم بابعاد الكمر .


----------



## أبو نادر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

منا الصورة ومنكم التعليق:


----------



## ابن البلد (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> منا الصورة ومنكم التعليق:



لم أر مثل هذه الآلة الموضوعة على البايجر من قبل
هل هي تعمل بضغط هيدروليكي ؟؟ أرى مواسير الزيت موصلّة بها 
هل هي حفّارة ؟؟ لحفر بايلات في الرمل مثلا ؟؟
أخي أبو النادر :
منّك الصورة .....وعليك الشرح
إلّا إذا طلع لك المهندسين الزملاء بجواب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> منا الصورة ومنكم التعليق:





أبو نادر قال:


>


 
هذه من الاجهزة التي يتم تركبها على الحفار لتكسير راس البايل.بدلا من الطرق التقليدية.

وللمزيد يمكن مشاهدة هذا الفيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRS1QVc6qc&feature=related​ 
وهناك معدات اخري
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkNth9VzMs0​ 
وطرق اخرى
Pile Head Breaker QUI-CUTTER









http://www.silentech.com.au/qui-cutter.html


----------



## أبو نادر (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله أستاذي المهندس رزق لا تفوته فائتة 
طبعا لم نستخدم التفاصيل المذكورة في التكسير ولا المواد التي تقدم هذه الجودة بل كان عملنا فيه كثير من عدم احترافية فكانت النتيجة هي الصورة التالية:




والتي نعطيكم فرصة للكلام عنها قبل الاستكمال


----------



## مهندس رواوص (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشاء الله عليكم اخي ايونادر واخيى المهندس رزق


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه الصور بالتاكيد متقدمة لبعض الشىء ولكنها رائعة ولكنى المشكلة انه ليس لدى تعليق عليها وهذا شىء يجعلنى فى غاية الاسف لانى احب دائما ان يكون عندى علم ولو بسيط بمعنى اى صورة ولكن بالتاكدي نتعلم منكم لانكم اساتذة وخبرة وقدوة دائما وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أبو نادر قال:


> ما شاء الله أستاذي المهندس رزق لا تفوته فائتة
> طبعا لم نستخدم التفاصيل المذكورة في التكسير ولا المواد التي تقدم هذه الجودة بل كان عملنا فيه كثير من عدم احترافية فكانت النتيجة هي الصورة التالية:
> 
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
تمثل هذه الصورة احدى الاخطاء التنفيذية في الموقع حيث يلاحظ انه قد تم قص عدد من قضبان التسليح للبايل بحيث لم يعد هناك مسافة تثبيت كافية لحل هذه المشكلة تم استخدام نظام الوصل الميكانيكي لقضبان حديد التسليح mechanical coupler .
وقد تم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركة سابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=218839


----------



## ابن البلد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي رزق أرجو معاودة النظر في هذه المشاركة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> أخي رزق أرجو معاودة النظر في هذه المشاركة


 هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2468270&postcount=434#ixzz1eHDMYjA3

السلام عليكم



> هذا ليس عصب قاطع
> هذه كمرة مدفونة .......أو مسحورة وهي بعلو السقف وتعتمد على العمدان


هذا كلام صحيح ولم انتبه للعمود على اليمن وانما انتبهت للجهة اليسرى فكانت مرتكزة على كمره وتوقعت ان ذلك من الجهة اليمين ايضا وحيث ان حديد الاعصاب لا يوجد به حديد تسليخ للعزم السالب (وهذا خطأ بالتسليح بما انه كمره وليس عصب قاطع) لذلك ذكرت انه عصب قاطع.



> بخصوص طوب الربس فأنا اختلف معك فى انه من الافضل ان تبقى مفتوحة حتى يكون التعشيق ودخول بعض الخرسانة داخل الطوب.


هذا مخالف للكود والتماسك يتم من خلال سطح الربس مع الخرسانة وليس بتعبئة جزء منه.



> *ولكن اريد سماع رائيك فيى المنطقة اليسرى التى بقيت من غير طوب لان المسافة اقل من نصف طوبة


يمكن ان نظع ثلث ربسة او ان نضع تسليح عصب بها.


> *واتمنى منك توضيح مزايا استخدام الطوب بارتفاع 19 سم و 16سم وعلاقتهم بابعاد الكمر


 
يعتمد ارتفاع الربس على الارتفاع الكلي للبلاطة والذي يعتمد على ( المجاز SPAN والاحمال الحية LIVE LOAD)
وبالتالي كلما زاد ارتفاع الربس امكن عمل بلاطة بمجاز اكبر وباحمال حية اكبر.


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> ​ هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2468270&postcount=434#ixzz1ehdmyja3
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...



اخي الفاضل رزق ارغب فى سوألك , مثلا عندي سقف مساحته 200 م2 وتم استخدام الهوردي للسقف كم تعتقد الكمية المفقودة داخل الربس بالمتر المكعب ,


----------



## eng_msharabash (21 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اعتقد ان الصورة الاولى ان الخرسانه سيئه شويه اما الصورة التانيه فهى الcover بسيط جدا لدرجه ان الحديد ظاهر اما الصدا فهو لا خوف منه ولا يوثر بشكل ملحوظ


----------



## lole2020 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششكوووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يوسف السراي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يحفظك


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> وبشكل عام يتم قص هذه الاسطوانات بنفس قياس الكمرة أو الحائط الّذي ستضعها به
> مثلا :
> لديك حائط بسمك 20 سم ويمر به خط مواسير فتقص هذه الاسطوانات بسمك 20سم وتضعها بين الشدة الخشبية



*السلام عليكم *
*
اعتذر عن غيابي الطويل بسبب ظروف والحمد لله على كل حال .. كما اريد التوضيح في بداية 

طرح هذا الموضوع قد سألت عدة اسئلة ولم تتم الاجابة الا على سؤال واحد .. على كل حال اردت 

ان اوضح فقط اني تمنيت ان ارى اجابة على الاسئلة لكي نتشجع ونتحمس في هذا الموضوع 

الاكثر من رائع وبما انه الموضوع قد وصل ما شاء الله تبارك الله الى صفحات تجاوزت 40 صفحة فسنستكمل الموضوع بغض النظر عن الاسئلة السابقة التي لم تجب .. 

بالنسبة للاخ المحترم المهندس ابن البلد 

ممكن التوضيح بصورة او رسمة لاني لم افهم هذه النقطة جيداً .. وشكرا 

وكل عام وانتم بخير بقرب السنة الجديده يا مهندسين .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> *اعتذر عن غيابي الطويل بسبب ظروف والحمد لله على كل حال .. كما اريد التوضيح في بداية *
> *طرح هذا الموضوع قد سألت عدة اسئلة ولم تتم الاجابة الا على سؤال واحد .. على كل حال اردت *
> *ان اوضح فقط اني تمنيت ان ارى اجابة على الاسئلة لكي نتشجع ونتحمس في هذا الموضوع *
> ...


السلام عليكم
حمدا لله على عودتك اولا ، ولا اعرف ما هي الاسئلة التي لم يرد عليها.
بخصوص مشاركة المهندس ابن البلد فقد كانت ملاحظة حول ان طول sleeve pile في الجدران يكون بنفس سماكة الجدار.وهو موضح بالصور


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (25 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حمدا لله على عودتك اولا ، ولا اعرف ما هي الاسئلة التي لم يرد عليها.
> بخصوص مشاركة المهندس ابن البلد فقد كانت ملاحظة حول ان طول sleeve pile في الجدران يكون بنفس سماكة الجدار.وهو موضح بالصور


*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

الله يسلمك ويسعدك يادكتور مهندس رزق ويطول في عمرك ان شاء الله .

بالنسبة للاسئلة متواجده في اخر المشاركات بصفحة رقم 18 .

ما شاء الله بالنسبة ل sleeve pile فقد وصلت من خلال الصور .

شكري واحترامي لك ايها الاخ الاستاذ المهندس رزق .*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص اسئلة المهندس سمو الامير.
*



في الصوره الاولى للاستاذ المهندس رزق للمربع البرتقالي انها اكياس من النايلون تم استخدامه في تغطية حديد العمود 
حتى لا تتعرض لاي عوامل منها الجوية والتنفيذية ( الصب ) سؤالي هنا .. تم وضع حديد العمود قبل صب السقف ( البلاطة ) وربطه مع اشاير العمود السفلي هل هو ملاصق للتطبيق ام مرتفع عن التطبيق الى منسوب الصب ( سمك البلاطة ) ؟ فإذا كان ملاصق للتطبيق ما الفرق بين وضع حديد العمود الجديد ملاصقا للتطبيق قبل الصب وبين وضع حديد العمود بعد الصب ( اي فوق البلاطة ) ؟ .. ارجوا ان يكون سؤالي واضح لكم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*




بخصوص اكياس النايلون (قميص) فوق حديد تسليح الاعمدة فالهدف منها حماية من الخرسانة اثناء صب البلاطة وبذلك لا نحتاج الى تنظيف الحديد قبل صب الاعمدة من الخرسانة الجافة عليه.
بخصوص التشريك لحديد التسليح فمن الناحية الانشائية والتنفيذية يتم تركيب حديد التسليح بالطول الكامل المطلوب (ارتفاع الطابق + سماكة البلاطة + التشريك مع العمود في المستوى الاعلى =60 مره القطر) وهذا ملاحظ من خلال الصورة حيث نلاحظ ان طول التشريك لحديد التسليح للاعمدة مختلف (حسب قطر حديد التسليح ) وفي حالات خاصة نحتاج الى وضع حديد تشريك للعمود داخل العمود وقبل الصب للبلاطة عندما يكون هناك تصغير لمقطع العمود او في البلاطة (او الكمره) عند زراعة العمود planted column اي لا يكون تحته عمود.
*








لقاعدة التور كرين عندما تكون جزءا من اساسات المبنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...





كيف تم الربط بين الشبك من الاربع جهات هل هي وصله واحدة وتم بها لف القاعدة ؟ فإذا كان لكل جهة قطعة كيف 
يتم الربط بينها 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
يأتي هذا الشبك على شكل قطع panels ويتم ربطه مع حديد التسليح للقاعدة.
للمزيد
http://wiremeshinchina.com/expanded-metal-mesh/costruction-joint.html​


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم *

*شكرا للاستاذ المهندس رزق على التوضيح .. بالنسبة لاكياس النايلون فقد تم توضيحها *

*اما بالنسبة للشبك فقد فهمتها من خلال هذه الصور *

*

*

*في هذه الصورة كما ذكرت حضرتك بانه يتم ربطه بحديد التسليح كمافي الصورة تم ربطه بالحديد *

*السفلي وبما انه تم ربطه بالحديد مباشرة اين الكفر ( cover ) بهذه الطريقة سيظهر الحديد .*

*اما في هذه الصورة *

*

*

*فقد تم وضع حطه خلف الشبك بعد ربطها بالحديد وذلك لتقوية الشبك وعدم ظهور الخرسانة *

*بعد الصب على شكل تموجات من الخارج وايضا لا اعتقد بانه يوجد كفر .. ارجوا التوضيح ان كنت مخطأ في فهمي .*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​
> 
> 
> *شكرا للاستاذ المهندس رزق على التوضيح .. بالنسبة لاكياس النايلون فقد تم توضيحها *​
> ...


السلام عليكم
يتم وضع هذا النوع من الشبك من اجل حصر الخرسانة وكذلك للاستفادة من خروج مونة الاسمن من خلال الشبك حتى تعمل للحصول على سطح خشن ولا تنسى ان هذا فاصل صب construction joint اي اننا سنقوم بالصب على الفاصل وبالتالي فلسنا بحاجة لكفر .
وبمعنى اخر ان شبك المعدني ليس بديلا للشدة formwrok وانما لحجز الخرسانة وللحصول على سطح خشن لفاصل الصب(المرحلة الاولى)ومن ثم يتم الصب للمرحلة الثانية على هذا الفاصل.​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​
> 
> *شكرا للاستاذ المهندس رزق على التوضيح .. بالنسبة لاكياس النايلون فقد تم توضيحها *​
> *اما بالنسبة للشبك فقد فهمتها من خلال هذه الصور *​
> ...


 السلام عليكم
يتم وضع هذا النوع من الشبك من اجل حصر الخرسانة وكذلك للاستفادة من خروج مونة الاسمن من خلال الشبك حتى تعمل للحصول على سطح خشن ولا تنسى ان هذا فاصل صب construction joint اي اننا سنقوم بالصب على الفاصل وبالتالي فلسنا بحاجة لكفر .
وبمعنى اخر ان شبك المعدني ليس بديلا للشدة formwrok وانما لحجز وللحصول على سطح خشن لفاصل الصب.​


----------



## Alaa Elseady (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## Eyadko (1 ديسمبر 2011)

زاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المهندس احمد سكولز والمهندس رزق حجاوي والمهندس الصامت


----------



## Eyadko (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
كل مابشوف صوره بادعي لكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هي الملاحظات على اعمال حديد التسليح للبلاطة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد الاطلاع السريع نورد الملاحظات :

- عدم وجود عطاء خرساني كافي اسفل الحديد.
- تباعد تسليح الطبقة العلوية والسفلية .
- عدم نظافة حديد التسليح " وجود بعض الاسياخ الصدءة " 
- نقص فى كمية الحديد للطبقة العلوية " عدم وجود الحديد الاضافي "
- قطر الحديد المستحدم للكانات مبالغ فيه كان من الممكن استخدام قطر 8 ملم , وعدم انتظام المسافة بينها
- عدم وجود ما يشير الى تحديد مكان منسوب الصب .
وشكرا


----------



## ابن البلد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما هي الملاحظات على اعمال حديد التسليح للبلاطة



هناك شيء مثير للاهتمام , هو حديد التسليح فوق الكمرة الرئيسية والذي يتحول من سفلي لعلوي وينتقل بزاوية 45 درجة موازيا العزوم على السقف


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> هناك شيء مثير للاهتمام , هو حديد التسليح فوق الكمرة الرئيسية والذي يتحول من سفلي لعلوي وينتقل بزاوية 45 درجة موازيا العزوم على السقف


 السلام عليكم
بارك لك بعلمك وبدقة الملاحظة 100%:28: اكمل ملاحظتك؟




​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحة لم انتبه لهذه الملاحظة , و بارك الله فيك م "ابن اللد " ​


----------



## ابن البلد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك لك بعلمك وبدقة الملاحظة 100%:28: اكمل ملاحظتك؟
> 
> 
> ...



حيّاك الله أخي أبو "عبد اللطيف " هكذا أخمن كنيتك
تفضل وجد علينا بما فتح الله عليك ......كما يقول مشايخنا
مع العلم ان النت عندي بطيء لدرجة القهر


----------



## ابن البلد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

على العكس مما قال أحد الإخوة هنا
الحديد مشغول مية المية " كما يقول أهل غزة
ويمكن الحداد ما كان عارف أنه حديده سيأخذ صورة


----------



## ابن البلد (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*كنّا وعدناه بها مرّة*

هذه سقايل للأخ أحمد سكولز


----------



## مهندس رواوص (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ماهي الملاحظات حول تنفيذ هذه القاعدة


----------



## ابن البلد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> ماهي الملاحظات حول تنفيذ هذه القاعدة



تنفيذ جيد
فيها زراعة عمدان مستقبلية
ماذا سيبنون هناك ؟
مخزن ؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ابن البلد اشكرك على تفاعلك وبالنسبة لهذه القاعدة عبارة عن قاعدة لجسم خلاطة خرسانية Concrete mixer و بالنسبة للاعمدة قمنا بتثبيت صفائح معدنية Plate بسمك 4 ملم بابعاد 40*40 سم عند نهاية هذه الاعمدة وهى التى ارتكز عليها جسم الخلاطة . مع مراعاة توصيل الاشاير الملحومة بالبليت مع حديد القاعدة حتى ينتقل الحمل الى القاعدة بشكل جيد ومنتظم .
*


----------



## م/مهاجر (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لموضوع الحديد فدرجة الصدأ فيه ليست بالدرجة المقلقة لأنه لم يصل غلى درجة تكوين قشرة عازلة تأثر في التلاحم مع الخرسانة و الله أعلم.
أم بالنسبة لما سمي بالزنبرة فأظن و الله أعلم أنه لا داعي منها بل الأفضل هو وضع سائل خاص عند صب الخرسانة الجديدة


----------



## ابن البلد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم ابن البلد اشكرك على تفاعلك وبالنسبة لهذه القاعدة عبارة عن قاعدة لجسم خلاطة خرسانية concrete mixer و بالنسبة للاعمدة قمنا بتثبيت صفائح معدنية plate بسمك 4 ملم بابعاد 40*40 سم عند نهاية هذه الاعمدة وهى التى ارتكز عليها جسم الخلاطة . مع مراعاة توصيل الاشاير الملحومة بالبليت مع حديد القاعدة حتى ينتقل الحمل الى القاعدة بشكل جيد ومنتظم .
> *



ما هي قوة الاسمنت أو الخرسانة بالميغاباسكال ؟
وهل تستعملون الرجاج ؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
قوة الخرسانة المطلوبة هي المقاومة العادية اي اكبر 25 ن/ ملم2 بعد ال 28 يوم , وحيث انه تم الصب فى اجواء حارة وصحراوية استخدمنا مادة تم اختيار مادة ( بوزويليث سي ار بي 5 ) لتحسين مواصفات الخرسانة حسب المطلوب 
مع العلم ان المقاومة بعد اخراء الاختبار كانت 39 ن /ملم2 .*


----------



## ابن البلد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*

هل لديك صور أخرى ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة للتعرف على دلالتها


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> هل لديك صور أخرى ؟؟



اخي الكريم اشكرك على مرورك وتفاعلك و سأرفق لك صور اخرى لتنفيذ قواعد كسارة Crusher . وانا انتظر ردك عليها .


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرجاء الاطلاع والتعليق على الصور المرفقة*

*السلام عليكم 
ارفق لكم هذه الصور التشققات لسقف هوردي لصالة بابعاد 6*8 م وسمك اليلاطة 20سم طول الاتجاه القصير 6م و ابعاد الكمرات الثلاثة 0.45 *6 م وحديد تسليح 4 علوي و 4 سفلي " حسب المقاول " ​*


----------



## sea2007 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks for all


----------



## ابن البلد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> اخي الكريم اشكرك على مرورك وتفاعلك و سأرفق لك صور اخرى لتنفيذ قواعد كسارة crusher . وانا انتظر ردك عليها .



حيّاك الله
شاهدت الصور
وما لفت انتباهي الصورة الأخيرة
بها نوع من العفوية في وضع الكونتينر أو الحاوية على البلوكات


----------



## مهندس رواوص (23 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعرف على دلالتها
> http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/8564/44301883.jpg[/IMبG][/RIGHT][/QUOTEال
> [COLOR="Navy"][FONT="Arial Narrow"][RIGHT][SIZE="4"]
> ...


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعرف على دلالتها



السلام عليكم...واضح ان اجراءات السلامه متبعه جيدا في الموقع ..وظهر من خلال الصورة 

استخدام الرافعه بعد تبيث قفص حديد لرفع بلوك البناء الى الطوابق العلويه سؤالي هو لماذا يرفعون البلوك

المصمت اين سيتخدمونه هل في القواطع...وبانتظار رد الاستاذ رزق..


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> ارفق لكم هذه الصور التشققات لسقف هوردي لصالة بابعاد 6*8 م وسمك اليلاطة 20سم طول الاتجاه القصير 6م و ابعاد الكمرات الثلاثة 0.45 *6 م وحديد تسليح 4 علوي و 4 سفلي " حسب المقاول " ​*



السلام عليكم...هل هذه التشققات ثابته ام هل تكبر وتزاد وهل هي ظهرت على كامل العرض 

وفي اكثر من مكان ..هل يوجد تحميل فوق السقف غير الاحمال العاديه...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (24 ديسمبر 2011)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم...هل هذه التشققات ثابته ام هل تكبر وتزاد وهل هي ظهرت على كامل العرض
> 
> وفي اكثر من مكان ..هل يوجد تحميل فوق السقف غير الاحمال العاديه...


*
السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لهذه التشققات تعتبر ثابتة نسبيا وتكون اوضح عند منتصف اليلاطة وتتركز فى منتصف الفضاء وتكون بالتوازي مع اتجاه الاعصاب , ولا يوجد اي احمال فوق هذا السقف غير الاحمال العادية . مع الشكر على مرورك*​


----------



## walywaly (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم واشكر القائمين علي هذا الصرح العظيم واتمنب الدوام والاستمرار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعرف على دلالتها


 السلام عليكم
من خلال هذه الصورة يتضح استخدام معايير السلامة عند الرفع للمواد حيث يجب ان تكون ضمن قفص معدني لمنع سقوط اي جزء من الاحمال اثناء الرفع وهنا نلاحظ رفع قطع الطوب (البلوك) ضمن القفص المعدني والتحميل يتمل على عوارض معدنية وليس على طلبيات الحمل.
البلوك المصمت solid block يستخدم للواجهات الخارجية ، قواطع غرف الكهرباء ، المولدات ،اي مناطق fire zone وغيرها من المتطلبات(عندما يطلب الا تقل قدرة المقاومة للحرارة لا تقل عن 90 دقيقة).


----------



## مهندس رواوص (25 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من خلال هذه الصورة يتضح استخدام معايير السلامة عند الرفع للمواد حيث يجب ان تكون ضمن قفص معدني لمنع سقوط اي جزء من الاحمال اثناء الرفع وهنا نلاحظ رفع قطع الطوب (البلوك) ضمن القفص المعدني والتحميل يتمل على عوارض معدنية وليس على طلبيات الحمل.
> البلوك المصمت solid block يستخدم للواجهات الخارجية ، قواطع غرف الكهرباء ، المولدات ،اي مناطق fire zone وغيرها من المتطلبات(عندما يطلب الا تقل قدرة المقاومة للحرارة لا تقل عن 90 دقيقة).



*السلام عليكم
فى الحقيقة لم اركز على امور السلامة المهنية بل كنت اتوقع انك تود الاشارة الى نوع البلوك الاسمني " المصمت " ولماذا استخدم فى هذه الحالة . وعلى العموم المشاركة رائعة جداا , وياريت توضح لنا اكثر قدرة مقاومة هذا النوع لمناطق الفاير زون , لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير .​*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يناير 2012)

​السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها (داخل المستطيل الاحمر )


----------



## اقليدس العرب (2 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m_sweedy (2 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها



السلام عليكم
م/رزق 
ملاحظاتى بخصوص اعمال العزل 
واضح فى الجزء السفلى قيام العمال باعمال العزل للحائط الخرسانى باستخدام Elastomeric Bitumen Sheets ويتم لصقه باستخدام التسخين بالبشبورى ويتم قبله دهان الحائط بطبقة برايمر (الطبقة السوداء) لكن لابد من وجود طبقة حماية عليه وهى حائط مبانى يجب بناؤها قبل اعمال الردم والدمك

اما باقى الصورة فواضح منها استخدام الشدة الخشبية الجاهزة Peri ومراعاة قواعد السلامة والامان بوجود حاجز عند نهاية السقف 
​


----------



## الكوافي (2 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> ​السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها (داخل المستطيل الاحمر )



السلام علبكم
من خلال المشاهدة وحسب رأي التعليقات هي :
1- طريقة عمل العزل bitumen membrane و طريقة الحماية يأستخدام الالواح قبل الردم .
2- طريقة عمل الفواصل الطولية والعرضية لجسم المنشى .
​


----------



## أبو نادر (3 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> ​السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها (داخل المستطيل الاحمر )



اتفق مع معظم ما قله الاخ مهندس رواوص وللزيادة اقول
1- المنطقة الظاهرة هي منطقة مغمورة او معرضة للرطوبة بفواصل لا ادرى ما هي الفواصل الموجودة لو كانت فواصل تمدد لوجب ان يستمر الووتر ستوب ضمن البلاطة ايضا ووجود فاصل افقي بين الجدار والبلاطة يشير الى الى أنها فواصل صب ولكن في حالة فواصل الصب لا داعي لاستخدام ووتر ستوب خارجي بل الداخلي يكفي(ولن يظهر عندها)
عموما نقول والتصيح من استاذنا م رزق 
-اللون الازرق يشير الى استخدام مانع رطوبة (external water stop ) الخاص بقواصل التمدد والذي يتميز بوجود اجنحة من جهة واحدة ووجود فقاعة وسطة تجعله قابل للتمدد مع فاصل التمدد 




يظهر في الصورة الوجه الخلفي الاملس فقط

ومن الامور الهامة كيقية العزل باستخدام البيتومين ممبرين خلف هذا الوتر ستوب والذي ننتظر اجابة عنه من المهندس رزق 

2-الصورة توضح استخدام الواح حماية يتم لحامها تماما كالممبرين ويتم الردم بالرمل خلفها مباشرة دون الحماية ببلوك مع الانتباه ورص طبقات الرمل الملامسة للجدار برصاصة خفيقة منعا لتخرب العزل


----------



## أبو نادر (3 يناير 2012)

عذرا من الاخوة على المقاطعة وعلى عدم الانتظام في الموضوع
اعرض صورة فيها ملاحظات وتساؤلات عديدة
اترك لكم التأمل بالصورة ولي عودة للنقاش وطرح التساؤلات


----------



## ابن البلد (5 يناير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> السلام علبكم
> من خلال المشاهدة وحسب رأي التعليقات هي :
> 1- طريقة عمل العزل bitumen membrane و طريقة الحماية يأستخدام الالواح قبل الردم .
> 2- طريقة عمل الفواصل الطولية والعرضية لجسم المنشى .
> ​



نحن نعزل باللفائف البيتومينية بسمك 4-5 ملم , ملحّمة بالغاز , بعد دهان البرايمير ب 24 ساعة
وبعد اللفائف نضع ألواح بوليسترين للوقاية من الردم 
وبعدها لفائف بلاستيك مع ممرات لتمرير الماء
في هذه الصورة أخ رزق عمل عزل بدقة عالية
وعمل صب حيطان وتنفيذ فواصل إنشائية وتمدد بدرجة عالية
يظهر أن منسوب الشارع أعلى من الأدوار السفلية للعمارة


----------



## ابن البلد (5 يناير 2012)

أبو نادر قال:


> عذرا من الاخوة على المقاطعة وعلى عدم الانتظام في الموضوع
> اعرض صورة فيها ملاحظات وتساؤلات عديدة
> اترك لكم التأمل بالصورة ولي عودة للنقاش وطرح التساؤلات



هذه الصورة مثيرة للاهتمام سقف هوردي مشدود باتجاهين 
عامل الكهرباء وضع الأسلاك في قلب العصب وهذا يؤثر على القسم الفعال في مقطع tالمشكل أساس كل أسقف الهوردي أو الأسقف اللي بها بلوك خفيف
[تسليح الحديد ممتاز جدا واستعمل هنا كانات مغلقة بسمك 6 ملم للعصب بدل المفتوحة وهذا ممتاز
والمشكلة أن مواسير الكهربائي تأخذ حيزا كبيرا واستدعى هذا نزع 9 بلوكات في هذه الصورة فقط
هذه مشكلة نعاني منها


----------



## أبو نادر (5 يناير 2012)

ابن البلد قال:


> هذه الصورة مثيرة للاهتمام سقف هوردي مشدود باتجاهين
> عامل الكهرباء وضع الأسلاك في قلب العصب وهذا يؤثر على القسم الفعال في مقطع tالمشكل أساس كل أسقف الهوردي أو الأسقف اللي بها بلوك خفيف
> [تسليح الحديد ممتاز جدا واستعمل هنا كانات مغلقة بسمك 6 ملم للعصب بدل المفتوحة وهذا ممتاز
> والمشكلة أن مواسير الكهربائي تأخذ حيزا كبيرا واستدعى هذا نزع 9 بلوكات في هذه الصورة فقط
> هذه مشكلة نعاني منها



في الحقيقة هذه مشكلة انشائية فان تمديدات الكهرباء الكثيفة تسببت في 
1- زيادة الاحمال من خلال ازالة بعض القوالب واستبدال حجمها بخرسانة
2- التمديدات الكثيفة تلغى معظم مقطع العصب المارة فيه 
والمشكلة الاكبر ان مهندسي المواقع عامة لا يرون في ذلك ضير ويعلون دوما على عوامل الامان
كان الله في عون عوامل الامان هذه اصبحت كالايتام على موائد اللئام كلن ينهش منها
والسؤال هو ما الاجراء الصحيح الذي يجب على مهندس الجودة مثلا ان يتخذه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يناير 2012)

أبو نادر قال:


> في الحقيقة هذه مشكلة انشائية فان تمديدات الكهرباء الكثيفة تسببت في
> 1- زيادة الاحمال من خلال ازالة بعض القوالب واستبدال حجمها بخرسانة
> 2- التمديدات الكثيفة تلغى معظم مقطع العصب المارة فيه
> والمشكلة الاكبر ان مهندسي المواقع عامة لا يرون في ذلك ضير ويعلون دوما على عوامل الامان
> ...


 السلام عليكم
وما رأيكم بهذه الصور


----------



## ابن البلد (5 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وما رأيكم بهذه الصور



هذه بها أغلاط تنفيذ وتصميم قتّالة
أوّلها أن هذه المواسير يجب أن تكون في الطبقة بين الباطون والبلاط
صرنا نسمح ب15-17 سم تحت البلاط حتّى نتجنب وضع المواسير في الباطون
ثم يجب زراعة عامود ليتحمل لوح الكهرباء المستقبلي البلوك لا يكفي لهذه الكمية


----------



## اقليدس العرب (5 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وما رأيكم بهذه الصور


نعم..........رأيي ان هنالك كثافه في التمديدات الكهربائيه داخل السقف واعتقد انها مركزه في مناطق وقطاعات معينه وهو الذي نخشاه كمهندسين مدنيين حيث تحل الكابلات محل الخرسانه وبالتالي تضعف مقاومه المقطع للاحمال
واذا كان السقف في الصوره من نوع الهوردي كما يسميه اخواننا العرب فيفضل حسب ضني مد التوصيلات الكهربائيه في الكتل المجوفه وعموما 
والا يعاد ويدقق التصميم في اماكن كثافه الكابلات في العنصر الخرساني


----------



## أبو نادر (6 يناير 2012)

الصور التي وضعها استاذنا الفاضل م رزق هي صور لغرف كهرباء فيها اجهزة كهربائية ثقيلة اقلها ان تكون غرف للوحات الرئيسية والثانوية 
وهي برأيي تتطلب احد حليين

الحل الاول:اعادة التصميم وزيادة سمك البلاطة وتسليحها بحيث تأخذ بعين الاعتبار :1-تأثير المواسير على المقاطع الفعالة للبلاطة والكمرات 2- تأثير وزن الاجهزة الكهربائية 

وواضح في الصور السابقة ان البلاطة هي بلاطة مصمتة وقد تم زيادة كمرات مدفونة عديدة لمراعاة الاعمال الكهربية ولكن من الخطأ بمكان السماح بتمرير كل هذه المواسير ضمن الغطاء الخرساني للمقطع

الحل الثاني : ان يعاد تصميم هذه الاجزاء من المبنى باضافة مناور وفتحات خاصة لاعمال الكهرباء في البلاطة والاعتماد على تمرير الاسلاك تحت السقف (طبعا بوجود سقف مستعار للتغطية)

بجميع الاحوال مثل هذه الاشكاليات تدفعنا لحتمية اطلاع المهندس المدني (منفذ ومصمم ومشرف) بشكل جيد على اعمال الكهرباء والميكانيك بحيث يأخذها بعين الاعتبار في الاعمال الانشائية بما يحقق جودة العمل والسلامة الانشائية

وانوه هنا الى ان الاعمال الميكانيكية اخطر بكثير على السلامة الانشائية من الكهربائية
فكثيرا ما يحدث تغييرات خطيرة بأوزان واحجام وأنواع اجهزة التكييف مثلا وطلب فتحات ومناور غير موجودة اساسا فضلا عن طلب توسعة مناور موجودة وغالبا ما تتم هذه الامور في الموقع بعيدا عن التصميم والمصمم وفي غفلة من الاشراف
ربما يكون لي عودة خاصة مع موضوع " المصائب الميكانيكية على السلامة والجودة الانشائية..."


----------



## asad* (6 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها (داخل المستطيل الاحمر )


 
 السلام عليكم 

الصورة توضح اعمال عزل للقبو ، كما تم استحدام خارجي لاماكن الفواصل الانشائية حيث ان اهميته تكمن في عدم السماح الى دخول وتسرب الماء الى الداخل من خلال الفواصل الانشائية التي تكون في بعض الاحيان يستوجب عملها افقيا وعموديا 
 يتوجب استخدامwater stop النوع الخارجي ) (الذي يستخدم على سطح الجدار ) بدلا من الداخلي (الذي يوضع داخل الجدار (في الصب ) ) لعدم السماح الى تسرب الماء الى داخل الجدار عبر الفاصل وليس فقط لمنعه من الجدار الى الداخل


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوبكر محمد الحسن (15 يناير 2012)

مدنيه 2011


----------



## مهندس رواوص (15 يناير 2012)

اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق !!!



​


----------



## احمد سكولز (27 يناير 2012)

فى انتظار معنى الصورة ان شاء الله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق !!!​


 
السلام عليكم​ 

هذا النظام في البناء متبع في دول الخليج وخصوصا السعودية في البناء الشعبي حيث يتم

بناء الطوب (البلوك) الى مستوى قمط lintilالشبابيك والابواب.​
صب الاعمدة (حيث يلاحظ الفتحات في الطوب بجانب الاعمدة لتثبيت الشدة formwork​
صب القمط lintil على كامل المحيط (ويتم تثبيت الشدة بنفس طريقة الاعمدة ).​
استكمال بناء الطوب وستكمال صب الاعمدة .​
تحميل البلاطة والكمرات الساقطة على الطوب مباشرة ان يكون في هذه الحالة الطوب حامل ؟ وهو لم يصمم لذلك ؟؟.​
الملاحظات على هذا النظام من البناء​
صب العمود على عددة مراحل بدون الحاجة لذلك مما يشكل ضعف غير مبرر.​
ربط الاعمدة بالطوب مما يعني عدم امكانية تصحيح الشاقولية والاستقامة للاعمدة حيث يتبع العمود الطوب في جميع الاحوال.​
عدم الحاجة لعمل قمط على كامل محيط البناء حيث يكون عمل قمط فوق الابواب والشبابيك مع زيادة عن الفتحة بمقدار 20 سم من كل جهة.​
استخدام انواع نختلفة من الاسمنت مواد الخلط وهذا واضح في اختلاف لون الخرسانة .​
استخدام نوعين من الطوب.​
تحميل جدران الطوب بالرغم من عدم تصميمها لذلك ؟.​


----------



## أحمد المحسني (27 يناير 2012)

أحسنت ياأخي الكريم
أنا هنا ضيف جديد عليكم , من ظاهر المبنى لا يبدو وجود كرسي حجر ظاهر أسفل جدران البلوك أو أن الرمل مرتفع فغطى الكرسي الحجر , في بلدي عدن وهي مدينة ساحلية درجة الملوحة كبيرة في الارض فتعمل على إهلاك البلوك في زمن سريع لذلك فالجدران المغمورة في الارض نبنيها بالحجر ونظهر منها مالا يقل عن متر واحد فوق الارض لمقاومتها الكبيرة لدرجة الملوحة ..


----------



## أحمد المحسني (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة ان مواسير الكهرباء يجب أن يراعي وضعها المهندس الكهربائي في اللوحة الكهربائية بالاتفاق مع المهندس الانشائي قبل الابتداء بتنفيذ العمل فهي موضوعة بشكل متراص واحدة الى جانب الاخرى وقد شكلت سطح قد لا يسمح بنفاذ الخرسانة إلى تحتها بالشكل الصحيح . مع تقديري .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يناير 2012)

أحمد المحسني قال:


> أحسنت ياأخي الكريم
> أنا هنا ضيف جديد عليكم , من ظاهر المبنى لا يبدو وجود كرسي حجر ظاهر أسفل جدران البلوك أو أن الرمل مرتفع فغطى الكرسي الحجر , في بلدي عدن وهي مدينة ساحلية درجة الملوحة كبيرة في الارض فتعمل على إهلاك البلوك في زمن سريع لذلك فالجدران المغمورة في الارض نبنيها بالحجر ونظهر منها مالا يقل عن متر واحد فوق الارض لمقاومتها الكبيرة لدرجة الملوحة ..


السلام عليكم
في البداية سلام خاص لاهل عدن حيث انني عملت مدة عام في عدن والناس فيها من اطيب الشعوب وانصح الكل بالعمل بها لمن تسمح له الفرصة بذلك.
اشكرك على هذه الملاحظة الصحيحة والعملية ايضا في مقاومة الرطوبة حيث يستخدم الحجر البركاني الاسود في البناء تحت منسوب الارض ويستمر بارتفاع 1 م من منسوبها.










صهاريج عدن _كريتر 
الصهاريج في مدينة عدن منطقة كريتر
الصهاريج عبارة عن خزانات كبيرة بطول يصل الى 220 متر وتكون الخزانات على مستويات متتالية بحيث عندما يمتلأ الاعلى تفيض المياه للادني وهكذا على ثماني مستويات ( تم بناء هذه الخزانات في عهد سبأ اي قبل الالف الاول قبل الميلاد واخر عهد لتجديدها كان في عهد الاستعمار البريطاني )
ويبلغ عدد هذه الصهاريج بحدود 50 وكمية المياه الممكن تخزينها 80 مليون جالون

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=165937


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم .. الاستاذ القدير رزق حجاوى من الملاحظات التى تفضلت بذكرها يتضح ان هذا النظام به عيوب وضعف الى حد ما فلماذا يتم استخدامه فى البناء هل له مزايا معينة مثلا


----------



## jawaher-eng (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا سيد احمد على طرح الفكرة...وللمهندس المبدع رزق الحجاوي علتوضيح الرائع​


----------



## jawaher-eng (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسي الافاضل احمد والمبدع رزق الحجاوي علمعلومات والتوضيحات القيمة ........جزاكم الله الف خيـــــــــــــــــــر​


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وفى انتظار مشاركتك ان شاء الله فى الموضوع


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> هذا النظام في البناء متبع في دول الخليج وخصوصا السعودية في البناء الشعبي حيث يتم
> 
> ...


----------



## Pro.Eng (28 يناير 2012)

م.رزق حجاوي ..
أمل تلاحظ تشكل short columns في الطابق الأرضي ( short column formation) ولو جزئياً ..وهي كما هو معلوم من أخطر ما يكون بالنسبة للتحمل الزلزالي ..بكلام آخر ..هل هذا الطوق الموضوع على ارتفاع 2 م وعلى كامل محيط المبنى ايجابي بشكل كبير بحيث يغطي على سلبيته التي ذكرتها ..؟

مع التحيه والتقدير


----------



## hesham13 (28 يناير 2012)

الصورة الثانية هى لدفعة مدنى اسكندرية 2011 و مجموعة الطلاب الخريجين بعد اخر امتحان كتبوا civil 2011


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

pro.eng قال:


> م.رزق حجاوي ..
> أمل تلاحظ تشكل short columns في الطابق الأرضي ( short column formation) ولو جزئياً ..وهي كما هو معلوم من أخطر ما يكون بالنسبة للتحمل الزلزالي ..بكلام آخر ..هل هذا الطوق الموضوع على ارتفاع 2 م وعلى كامل محيط المبنى ايجابي بشكل كبير بحيث يغطي على سلبيته التي ذكرتها ..؟
> 
> مع التحيه والتقدير



اخي الكريم . شكرا للاستاذ رزق ولك على المرور واود الاشارة الى ان قد رزت هذا المشروع من مدة ليست بعيدة ووجدت به ارتفاعات كبيرة جدا وتصل الى 4.5 متر تحت اسفل السملات الرئيسية للمنى مما استدعى عمل سملات ربط مقاس 25*40سم وبتسليح 3 علوي و 4 سفلي قطر 14 ملم كل 1.5 م تقريبا وعلى ما اذكر .. وذلك لمقاومة الضغط الجانبي لتربة الردم داخل المبنى وبالنسبة الاعمدة القصيرة مابين السملات ومن خلال مناقشة الموضوع مع المهندس المنفذ الذي اكد لى انه تم تكثيف الكانات كل 10 سم .


----------



## Pro.Eng (28 يناير 2012)

ربما إذا كثف اللكانات يغطي الأمر ..


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يناير 2012)

لماذا يتم بناء الطوب اولا وبعد ذلك صب الاعمدة ؟ هل لذلك حالات معينة من حيث الارتفاعات والاحمال التصميمية


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ... الى حضراتكم صورة جديدة للمناقشة والاستفادة .. تحياتى للجميع


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (31 يناير 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم ... الى حضراتكم صورة جديدة للمناقشة والاستفادة .. تحياتى للجميع



في الصورة المرفقة..
تم وضع سليفات (Sleevs) في الجدار أثناء الصب ..
لتخديم أنابيب مكافحة الحريق والصرف وما إلى ذلك​


----------



## shanshan700 (6 مارس 2012)

نشكركم على الفوائد وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## محمد هشام سعادة (2 أبريل 2012)

الأستاذ رزق
السلام عليكم
كم أثارت فضولي الصورة التي رفعتها للسقف الذي تم فيه تمديد شبكة مخيفة من مواسير الكهرباء
هل من رأي لديكم تفيدوننا فيه بخصوص كيفية التعامل مع هكذا سقف.
جزيتم عنا خير الجزاء، والسلام عليكم.


----------



## مبارك الاشول (2 أبريل 2012)

*ماضاع اجرك ياغالي*

ماضاع اجرك ياغالي


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... الى حضراتكم صورة اخرى للمناقشة والتحليل وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (19 مايو 2012)

كثافه في حديد التسليح مع استخدام كفرات من البلاستك..يتطلب استخدام خرسانه ذات ركام صغير.. شكرا للاخ احمد على اعاده احياء هذا الموضوع الرائع..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مايو 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 81006مشاهدة المرفق 81007 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... الى حضراتكم صورة اخرى للمناقشة والتحليل وتحياتى للجميع


السلام عليكم












في مثل هذه الحالات نستخدم خرسانة ذات تدرج اقصى 10 مم ويكون تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية من نوع ذاتي الانضغاط Self compacted concrete SCC ومن خصائص هذه الخرسانة انها تكون شبة سائلة collapse slump ويتم قياس قابلية التشغيل لها من خلال Flow Table test for concrete


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 مايو 2012)

تحياتى للاخ الفاضل مهندس احمد العراقى والاستاذ الكريم مهندس رزق حجاوى .. ولكن ماذا عن اساليب وطرق صب هذا العمود وعلى كم مرحلة يتم الصب والدمك وماذا عن السيخين الافقيين ( يسمونها زرجينة وتستخدم لشد شبكة التسليح للعمود يمينا او يسارا حتى نحقق سمك الغطاء الخرسانى ) وكيف يتم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 مايو 2012)

صورة جديدة الى حضراتكم


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (4 يوليو 2012)

ا*لسلام عليكم 
ولكن ما هى الابعاد المسموح بها عند عمل فتحات ببلاطة لاكمرية فى منطقة drop panel ؟*


----------



## weehdaty (5 يوليو 2012)

مش عارف شو بدي احكياقسم بالله موضوع ولا اروع وفائده كبيرة جداان شاء الله من اليوم جاري قراءه كل الردود من اول الموضوع واحب اشكر صاحب الموضوع وابن بلد وكل واحد بالموضوعوشكر خاص للاستاذ رزق والله يرحم الوالد والوالدة .


----------



## Leo Eng (5 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم . . 
تحياتي وشكري وتقديري لواضع فكرة هذا الموضوع المفيد..
كراسي تستخدم لرفع الشبكة السفلى من التسليح في السقوف عن القالب وتحقيق cover أغلب الأحيان يكون 5سم..


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 يوليو 2012)

تحياتى للجميع واتمنى من كل اخ فاضل لديه صور وخبرات فى الموقع ان يشاركنا بها وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (5 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2012)

Leo Eng قال:


> السلام عليكم . .
> تحياتي وشكري وتقديري لواضع فكرة هذا الموضوع المفيد..
> كراسي تستخدم لرفع الشبكة السفلى من التسليح في السقوف عن القالب وتحقيق cover أغلب الأحيان يكون 5سم..


السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان شكل حديد التسليح في الصورة التي ارفقها المهندس احمد لا تدل على شكل كراسي الحديد التي تستخدم في المشاريع






فهذا الشكل للحديد اقرب للذي يستخدم لربط حديد التسليح العمودي لطبقتي حديد تسليح الجدران الاستنادية وجدران القص .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ، ما هو مدلول هذه الصورة(الكنوديت باللون الابيض)white conduit


----------



## Leo Eng (7 يوليو 2012)

"السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان شكل حديد التسليح في الصورة التي ارفقها المهندس احمد لا تدل على شكل كراسي الحديد التي تستخدم في المشاريع
فهذا الشكل للحديد اقرب للذي يستخدم لربط حديد التسليح العمودي لطبقتي حديد تسليح الجدران الاستنادية وجدران القص ."




وعليكم السلام نعم قريبة بالشكل لكن لو انتبهنا الى شكل القطعة مع منسوب أرجلها الحديدية نلاحظها أولاً تربط بين مستويين مختلفين وثانياً أن الأرجل غير متوازيه مما لاتنفع في ربط التسليح العمودي وفي هذه الحالة تستخدم عند تسليح قاعدة الجدران الأستنادية لتحقيق cover حيث تعمل بالشكل الصحيح دون الحاجه الى توازي الأرجل وأعتقد ان المستخدمه في الصورة التي عرضتها سابقا ذات مستوى واحد أو ذات مستوين بأرجل متوازية لتحقيق الأستقامة عند الربط مع شبكة التسليح العمودي..
إن كان تصوري صح أم خطأ فأنا جدا شاكر لتعقيبك استفدت منه كثيرا أستاذ رزق..


----------



## xXx_2010 (7 يوليو 2012)

في البداية احب ان أشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع من اول صاحب الموضوع البشمهندس أحمد حتى جميع الزملاء الاعزاء 
المشاركين في الموضوع وعلى رأسهم البشمهندس رزق .. بارك الله لكم جميعاً ، موضوع جميل فعلاً .. 

وأحب ان اشارك قليلاً معكم ومع صورة المهندس رزق الاخيرة ..


>



هذه الصورة توضح امتداد لمواسير بلاستيكية على طول تسليح الخازوق .. وهي مواسير لها علاقة بالاشعة الـUltrasonic 
حيث تقوم بأرسال هذه الموجات بعد حفر وصب الخازوق لمعرفة اشكال التشكلات في التربة حول الخازوق ..
وقد تستخدم لفحص شكل القطاع الخرساني نفسه .. ارجو ان اكون قد اصبت الاجابة .. 

هذه صورة توضح عمل هذه الاشعة والمنحنى الناتج على طول الخازوق ..


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم.....للمشاركه في الموضوع ماهو مدلول الصوره


----------



## خالد الخضر (5 أغسطس 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم.....للمشاركه في الموضوع ماهو مدلول الصوره
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 82668



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكراا لهذه الصوره واعتقد انه شدادات لتحمل القوه الافقيه


----------



## خالد الخضر (5 أغسطس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ، ما هو مدلول هذه الصورة(الكنوديت باللون الابيض)white conduit



السلام عليكم استاذنا الكبير رزق وجزاك الله كل خير

اعتقد انه هذه القناه اما لتعطي مؤشر عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه 
او تستخدم لتصرف المياه الخارجه اثناء عمليه رص وتشديد التربه المحيطه 

والله اعلم


----------



## احمد سكولز (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم .. بعد التحية اخى الكريم مهندس احمد اعتقد ان الصورة هى لعناصر ال vertical bracing التى تقاوم احمال الرياح وتقلل طول الانبعاج لأعمدة الاطار المعدنى ...


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أغسطس 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> في البداية احب ان أشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع من اول صاحب الموضوع البشمهندس أحمد حتى جميع الزملاء الاعزاء
> المشاركين في الموضوع وعلى رأسهم البشمهندس رزق .. بارك الله لكم جميعاً ، موضوع جميل فعلاً ..
> وأحب ان اشارك قليلاً معكم ومع صورة المهندس رزق الاخيرة ..
> هذه الصورة توضح امتداد لمواسير بلاستيكية على طول تسليح الخازوق .. وهي مواسير لها علاقة بالاشعة الـUltrasonic
> ...


السلام عليكم
نعم لقد اصبت كبد الحقيقة.
ولكن اضيف انه تستمعل طريقة Cross Hole Ultrasonic Monitor Method للتأكد من عدم وجود فراغات في صب البايل ultrasound test for integrity concrete piles ويعطي النتيجة على شكل 3D للبايل.












ومن تحليل المخطط السابق نجد ان هناك عيب في صب البايل كما هو مبين في الصورة التالية










للمزيد
Structure & Building
CHUM - Cross Hole Ultrasonic Monitor. Performing Crosshole Sonic Logging (CSL), SHUT, Tomography
وهناك طرق اخرى للفحص مثل

Sonic Pile Testing Method


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الشكر للمهندس احمد زاد على على مشاركاته وهذه الصورة ماخوذة من احدى مواضعيه (محاضرات في تصميم المقاطع المركبة composite Section


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 أغسطس 2012)

احمد سكولز قال:


> السلام عليكم .. بعد التحية اخى الكريم مهندس احمد اعتقد ان الصورة هى لعناصر ال vertical bracing التى تقاوم احمال الرياح وتقلل طول الانبعاج لأعمدة الاطار المعدنى ...



نعم كما تفضلت لكني وددت لو تم التعليق عن سبب لحام قطع البليت الاضافيه ..وضعت عليها علامه


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (5 أغسطس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر للمهندس احمد زاد على على مشاركاته وهذه الصورة ماخوذة من احدى مواضعيه (محاضرات في تصميم المقاطع المركبة composite Section



وعليكم السلام يتم استخدام هذا قطع من الكيربي في المنشأت المركبه وهي عملها تقريبا كعمل القالب الخشبي حيت يتم فرش التسليح فوقها فيما بعد ..


----------



## tarek elattar (6 أغسطس 2012)

*tarek elattar*

قد يكون هذا حديد ال punchi,g


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أغسطس 2012)

م.احمد العراقي قال:


> نعم كما تفضلت لكني وددت لو تم التعليق عن سبب لحام قطع البليت الاضافيه ..وضعت عليها علامه مشاهدة المرفق 82691



السلام عليكم




نلاحظ هنا انه لمقاومة الاحمال الجانبية horizantal load ( رياح ، زلازل ، الات متحركة ......)تم استخدام التدعيم Side Braciongعلى شكل حرف X وكما هو معلوم بما ان العنصرين memeber في مستوى واحد لذلك لا يمكن ان يكونان مستمران لذلك يتم عمل عنصر مستمر والاخر مقطوع ولربط الجزئين المقطوعين يتم عمل صفيحة الوصل connection plate وتم تربيط الاجزاء عليها بواسطة البراغي.
ومن الملاحظ من خلال هذه الصورة ان عناصر الدعم Bracing كبيرة مما يدل على ان القوى الافقية كبيرة او ان هناك مبالغة في ابعادها.
وهناك اشكال اخرى للدعم









اما طريقة التصميم لها
http://www.graitec.com/common/downloads/documentation/AD_bracing-EN.pdf
Advance Design – Bracing members design according to Eurocode 3


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم...الصوره لبنايه خدميه مصممه على اكثر من 5 طابق واحمال الزلازل .وبسبب خطاء في عمليه التنفيذ ادى الى عدم تطابق الاذانات لل bracing وبالتالي عدم التمكن من جلوس البراغي في موقعها تم لحام بليت على جانبي bracing لربط القطع الى بعضها البعض .اما بالنسبه لل البليته الطويله تقريبا 1 متر فتم لحامها بسبب ان الجزئين المقطوعين ليسا على استقامه واحده بسبب خطاء تنفيذي


----------



## osama-syria (7 أغسطس 2012)

ما شاء الله ..موضوع عملي رائع...

أتابع الموضوع من بدايته وقد اطلعت على نصفه تقريباً...إن شاء الله كم يوم وألحقكم..

ألف شكر لكم على هذه الجهود الرائعة,,,


----------



## ةبةا83 (30 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال لو سمحتوا ,,,, ايه اللي بالصورة ؟؟و فايدته ايه؟؟ و متي نعملو ؟؟؟
ياريت شرح مبسط علي الصورة ، و جزاكم الله خير

الصورة من تركيا


----------



## سميرة عباس (30 أغسطس 2012)

في الصورة الثانية حديد التسليح في العمود متقارب فهل حقق المسافات بين حديد التسليح بموجب المواصفات وجدار القص في الصورة الثانية أين موقعه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أغسطس 2012)

ةبةا83 قال:


> سؤال لو سمحتوا ,,,, ايه اللي بالصورة ؟؟و فايدته ايه؟؟ و متي نعملو ؟؟؟
> ياريت شرح مبسط علي الصورة ، و جزاكم الله خير
> الصورة من تركيامشاهدة المرفق 83213


السلام عليكم 





الصورة التي ارفقها هي احدى انظمة الدعم للحفريات shoring system والذي يستخدم لدعم التربة قبل البدء بالحفر خوفا من انهيارها بعد الحفر خصوصا عندما تكون الاعماق كبيرة ويوجد مياه جوفية وخدمات قريبة من موقع الحفر.
وقد قمت بشرح انظمة الدعم للحفريات وانواعها في مشاركات سابقة يمكنك الرجوع اليها.
وفي الصورة التي ارسلتها تم استخدام نظام Diaphram shoring wall with anchoring(tie back) top dow ويسمى ايضا Slurry Wall
وهذا يعني انه تم تنفيذ الجدار الساند diaphram wall اولا ومن ثم تم البدء بالحفر وخلال مراحل وعلى اعماق مختلفة يتم ربطها بالتربة anchoring(Tie Back لمنع الجدار من الانهيار.
واليك طريقة التنفيذ بالفيديو
الجزء الاول
Diaphragm wall grabs & Diaphragm wall equipment - Part1 - YouTube

الجزء الثاني
Diaphragm wall grabs & Diaphragm wall equipment - Part2 - YouTube
اما طريقة التصميم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_mifiV-zSE


----------



## ةبةا83 (30 أغسطس 2012)

اولا : متأسف جدا لتسجيل اسمي بهذا الشكل و لم انتيه اليه و اسمي هو محمد فتحي 
ثانيا: أشكرك مهندسنا الغالي مهندس رزق علي سرعة الاجابة و علي المعلومات القيمة جدا و زادك الله علما و نفعنا بعلمك و بمجهودك الذي أقل ما يقال عنه اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 أغسطس 2012)

ةبةا83 قال:


> اولا : متأسف جدا لتسجيل اسمي بهذا الشكل و لم انتيه اليه و اسمي هو محمد فتحي
> ثانيا: أشكرك مهندسنا الغالي مهندس رزق علي سرعة الاجابة و علي المعلومات القيمة جدا و زادك الله علما و نفعنا بعلمك و بمجهودك الذي أقل ما يقال عنه اكثر من رائع
> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


السلام عليكم
بخصوص اسمك المسجل في الملتقى فيمكنك تغييرة وذلك بارسال طلب للادارة او المهندس المشرف للقسم وسيتم التغيير باذن الله.
فما اجمل من التسجيل بالاسم الحقيقي ؟!!!.


----------



## هندسة وطن (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*استازنكم اخوتى فى المشاركة بهذه الصورة
وتوضيحها 
*مشاهدة المرفق DSC00547.rar


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عودة لهذا الموضوع ، من خلال وضع صورة والتعليق عليها اليكم


----------



## xXx_2010 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عودة لهذا الموضوع ، من خلال وضع صورة والتعليق عليها اليكم



في الصورة تظهر شدة لحائط خرساني كما يبدو ، ولكن الشدة هي لجزء فقط من الحائط (ركن) .. 
لكن أعتقد ان المادة المصبوبة ليست بخرسانة ، قد تكون مادة عازلة او شئ آخر ، لان الصب سيكون لهذا الجزء فقط .. 
او قد تكون خرسانة بمواصفات خاصة لسد عيب مثلاً في هذا الجزء ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عودة لهذا الموضوع ، من خلال وضع صورة والتعليق عليها اليكم


السلام عليكم
في هذه الصورة نلاحظ 

صب جدار امام secant piles وذلك لاعطاء منظر مستقيم للجدار من الداخل وكذلك حماية المبنى من تسرب المياه
وضع مانع للتسرب waterstop افقي في منطقة توقف الصب construction joint
لان ارتفاع الصب عالي (اكبر من 2.2م) ولمنع تعشيش الخرسانة بسبب انفاص الحصى segregationتم استخدام انبوب مرن حتى يتم ادخالة في الجدار والصب من خلال السطل bucket


----------



## hossam issawi (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا عضو جديد على المنتدى و يا ريت اشارك معاكوا فى كل ما يخص الاعمال المدنية*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
المطلوب التعليق على هذه الصورة


----------



## xXx_2010 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في هذه الصورة نلاحظ
> 
> صب جدار امام secant piles وذلك لاعطاء منظر مستقيم للجدار من الداخل وكذلك حماية المبنى من تسرب المياه
> ...


كلام ممتاز مهندس رزق بارك الله فيك .. 
لدي استفسار سريع بخصوص هذه الصورة ، لو لاحظت على اطراف الصورة عدم اكتمال الشدة للحائط ، فقط الركن هو المثبت والذي يتم فيه 
عملية الصب ؟!


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> كلام ممتاز مهندس رزق بارك الله فيك ..
> لدي استفسار سريع بخصوص هذه الصورة ، لو لاحظت على اطراف الصورة عدم اكتمال الشدة للحائط ، فقط الركن هو المثبت والذي يتم فيه
> عملية الصب ؟!


السلام عليكم
توقف الصب كان افقيا وعموديا اي لم يتم صب كامل طول الجدار وتم وضع مانع للتسرب عمودي ايضا (يظهر جزء بسيط منه).


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المطلوب التعليق على هذه الصورة



السلام عليكم.....اول ملاحظه الاعمده في الواجهه متغيره ؟ ..مستلزمات السلامه كلها على اعلى مستوى .شغل كبير ..هذه المشاريع التي يتمنى الشخص ان يعمل فيها ..لكن للاسف مشاريعنا نمطيه واذا في مشاريع كبيره فهي متلكئه ومشاكلها كبيره ورواتب قليله ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها






http://img.directindustry.com/images_di/photo-g/slab-formwork-56383-2426453.jpg


----------



## ابن البلد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها
> 
> 
> ...



هذه مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع بعد انقطاع طويل كنت أظن أن الموضوع أصابه بعض الفتور لكنني كنت مخطئا
هذه البناية يا مهندس رزق مثيرة للاهتمام فطريقة العمل مودولاريت أو نمطية يعني كل طابق نسخ عن اللي تحته ولهذا يتم رفع الطوابق بسرعة أحيانا يتم صب 2-4 أسقف في الشهر خصوصا وأن أعمال النجارة " الطوبار " يتم بمعدّات متطورة نوعا ما وتنتجها شركات مثل doka مقارنة بالخشب التقليدي والدعم التقليدي ....ما شد اهتمامي هو الطوق الحديدي على الأعمدة في الطابق الأول ....هل حدث تشققات ؟ أم ماذا ؟ أم أن هناك تصليحات بالسيكا في العمدان ؟ طبعا المقاول يدعم السقوف السفلية لأن هذا المطلوب في ظل سرعة بناء الطوابق ولأن الباطون لمّا يصل لقوته القصوى والكلام عن أكثر من 30 يوم ...... طبعا بناء الجدران الداخلية يتم بالواح الجبس drywall أو بلوك خفيف أو عادي


----------



## العربى446 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

انا فقط مهتم ولكنى مش مهندس واول ملحوظة فى الصور ان الحديد بداء به الصداء وهذا نتيجة الاهمال لذلك يجب ازاله الصداء قبل صب الخرسانة


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم....شكرا استاذ رزق فعلا بنايه مثيره للاهتمام السؤال هل صب السقفين مع بعض لان اعتقد القالب لاخر سقفين جاهزه ..في عمليه تقويه للاعمده في الطابق السفلي ؟ لو كانت تقويه اذن هناك خلل في الاعمده اذن لماذا الاستمرار في الارتفاع بالطوابق ؟ هناك اشاير حديد من خارجه من السقوق يمين الصوره


----------



## هندسة وطن (29 سبتمبر 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> *استازنكم اخوتى فى المشاركة بهذه الصورة
> وتوضيحها
> *مشاهدة المرفق 83262


لا يوجد تعليق على صورتى وهى جزء
من cap peam لجسر عليه pearing ,حديد تسليح 35*70 عمق وعرض توضع عليه rupper plength لحمل القيردر ...الجسر skew لهذا التسليح مائل فى الكاب بيم
هل الصورة واضحة


----------



## هندسة وطن (29 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها
> 
> 
> ...


لاحظت وجود تششققات فى الاعمدة الطرفية عند الواجهة الدائرية
لهذا تم عمل تدعيم للاعمدة .
البلاطة القبل السقف الاخير تم الانتهاء من الصب ولكن 
لم تزال الفرم وتم شد السقف الاخير لوجود فتائل الدور الاخير مرتكزة على
السقف الاسفل لحين اكتمال اجهاد وتصلد الخرسانة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> لا يوجد تعليق على صورتى وهى جزء
> من cap peam لجسر عليه pearing ,حديد تسليح 35*70 عمق وعرض توضع عليه rupper plength لحمل القيردر ...الجسر skew لهذا التسليح مائل فى الكاب بيم
> هل الصورة واضحة


السلام عليكم
للاسف الصورة غير واضحة حيث انها قريبة جدا
اذا كان لديك سؤال بالنسبة للصورة يمكنك طرحة.


----------



## هندسة وطن (29 سبتمبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> للاسف الصورة غير واضحة حيث انها قريبة جدا
> اذا كان لديك سؤال بالنسبة للصورة يمكنك طرحة.


اشكر لك مع خالص التقدير الاهتمام 
اعتزر عن تنزيل الصورة بهذا الشكل ...
لكن عندى سؤال واجهتنا مشكلة فى قاعدة لكبرى 
بحجم (25.5 * 8) متر skew بزاوية متغيرة (36 الى 49 درجة ) 
وجدنا ان الspace المعطى لحديد تسليح القاعدة 10 سم ...
بدون توضيح ان هذا الاسبيس عمودى او مائل وعند حسابه عموديا على حديد التسليح
وجد ان المسافة او الخلوص بين الاسياخ لا يكفى لدخول الخرسانة
اى مسافة تعتمد عمودية او مائلة على القاعدة؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم حسن مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم على هذه الصورة واجمل هذه التعليقات.


من النظرة الاولى يلاحظ دقة ونظافة الانهاء للاعمال الخرسانية سواءا للاعمدة او البلاطات ،وقد تم استخدام في هذه البناء احد انظمة الشدة formwork العالمية وهي باشكال، الا انه وبالرغم من ذلك هناك ملاحظ تستوجب التوقف؟!.
تم استخداك نظام بلاطات الفطرية flat slab وهذا يعطي سرعة في التنفيذ وسهولة في تمتد الخدمات المعلفة بالسقف(الكهرباء ، والميكانيك) وحرية التقسم الداخلي(التوزيع) .
حديد تسليح الاعمدة وخصوصا الكانات قليل (اذا كان هذا هو التسليح النهائي)فهو فيه مشكلة.

يلاحظ التدعيم للطابقين الاخرين وهذا يدل على سرعة التنفيذ بحيث تم تنفيذ العقدة اللاحقة قبل حصول الخرسانة في الطابق الذي قبل على القوة المطلوبة .
هناك تشريك لحديد التسليح للبلاطة (على يسار الصوة) وهذا يدل على ان هناك اسمترار للبلاطة.
هناك دعمsupport بشكل متناثر للبلاطة في الطوابق وهذا غير مقبول حيث انه لا يفيد فاما ان يكون بشكل منتظم اذا كانت حاجة او لا يتم وضعة .
الملاحظة الاهم وهي عملية التدعيم للاعمدة بطريقة التغليف casing وذلك من خلال عمل اطار معدني بسبب مشاكل بالاعمدة (خصوصا اذا كان حديد التسليح كما في الاعلى) بسبب وجود تشققات او ضعف في قوة الخرسانية او اليسببين معا.

من خلال الصورة السابقة بالرغم من كل هذه الملاحظات الا ان الشركة الموردة لنظام الشدة الا انها تعتبر ان التنفيذ بانظمتها دعاية لها.وان الخطأ في تنفيذ جزء من الاعمال يتطلب الاصلاج والتوقية ومن ثم يتم الاستمرار بالعمل.




http://img.directindustry.com/images_di/photo-g/slab-formwork-56383-2426453.jpg


----------



## xXx_2010 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد ان اشارك معكم بصورة لسلم خرساني داخلي .. تعليقاتكم :5:


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> اشكر لك مع خالص التقدير الاهتمام
> اعتزر عن تنزيل الصورة بهذا الشكل ...
> لكن عندى سؤال واجهتنا مشكلة فى قاعدة لكبرى
> بحجم (25.5 * 8) متر skew بزاوية متغيرة (36 الى 49 درجة )
> ...


السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة الاقدر على الرد على هذا السؤال هو المصمم لانه الذي يعلم على اي اساس تم التصميم من حيث توزيع حديد التسليح على المسافة العمودية ام المائلة ؟.
ولكن على الاغلب على المسافة العمودية وفي هذه الحالة لحل مشكلة كثافة حديد التسليح وزيادة المسافة بين قضبان حديد التسليح من خلال استخدام احد او اكثر من الحلول التالية:-

استبدال حديد التسليح بقطر اكبر مع المحافظة على نفس مساحة حديد التسليح المطلوبة وبذلك تزداد المسافة بين قضبان حديد التسليح. 
توزيع حديد التسليح على اكثر من طبقة (رصة)layer بشرط تأمين فراغ space بين الطبقتين للسماح للخرسانة تغليف قضبان حديد التسليح 
استخدام طريقة الحزم bundle وذلك بجمع قضيب او اكثر معا . 










استخدام اكثر من طبقة حديد تسليح لزيادة التباعد بين حديد التسليح









استخدام اكثر من طبقة من حديد التسليح وكذلك عمل الحديد على شكل حزم bundle









استخدام طريقة الحزم bundle في تركيب حديد التسليح الرئيسي


----------



## xXx_2010 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> اريد ان اشارك معكم بصورة لسلم خرساني داخلي .. تعليقاتكم



الصورة لسلم خرساني مكون من 3 قلبات Flight ، الارتفاع الكلي للسلم تقريباً اكبر من 5 امتار ونصف ..
والسلم غير مرتكز إلا في بدايته ونهايته فقط ويطلق عليه "السلم الطائر" .. ويلاحظ من الصورة سمك بلاطة
السلم الكبيرة تقريباً 25 سم .. 

وهذه صورة للسلم بعد التشطيب .. 



**هذه الصور ليست من تصويري ..

للمزيد عن تصميم هذا النوع من السلالم .. 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149008.html


ويوجد جزء في الكتاب بالموضوع التالي يتحدث عن تصميم مثل هذا النوع من السلالم ..صـ46 ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t333106.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها


----------



## xXx_2010 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذه الصورة للتعليق عليها


الصورة غامضة بعض الشئ بالنسبة لي ، لكن سأحاول التخمين ..
قد تكون لخزان ارضي مثلاً ويجرى له نوع من الاختبارات ..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> الصورة غامضة بعض الشئ بالنسبة لي ، لكن سأحاول التخمين ..
> قد تكون لخزان ارضي مثلاً ويجرى له نوع من الاختبارات ..


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ،بخصوص الصورة فهي لسقف خزان معدني على شكل قبة dome تجري عملية التصنيع لها اسفل الخزان .
وبعد انتهاء التصنيع لها سيتم رفعها الى منسوب سطح الخزان .
فكيف سيتم رفعها الى مستوى السطح للخزان؟؟؟.


----------



## حسام الفيومي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

واضح انة عمود والحديد المبعثر تخانات لفصل طبقات الحديد عن بعضها نظرا لكثرة الحديد وايضا لوضع الكانات مع تحياتي


----------



## هندسة وطن (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك مشاركتك ،بخصوص الصورة فهي لسقف خزان معدني على شكل قبة dome تجري عملية التصنيع لها اسفل الخزان .
> وبعد انتهاء التصنيع لها سيتم رفعها الى منسوب سطح الخزان .
> فكيف سيتم رفعها الى مستوى السطح للخزان؟؟؟.


حسب تقديرى سيتم الرفع بواسطة كيبلات فى شكل خطاف تثبت على

anchor موضوعة على سطح القبة فى دائرتين صغرى وكبرى كما
مبين من فتحات الplate الملحومة على سطح القبة وسيتم سحبها ( بالانزلاق كبكرة ) 
من خلال الفجوات المستطيلة العمودية على جدران الخزان الداخلى حسب رؤيتى


----------



## Civil.M (11 أكتوبر 2012)

هى ديه اشاير لحديد السقف ولا ايه ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

هندسة وطن قال:


> حسب تقديرى سيتم الرفع بواسطة كيبلات فى شكل خطاف تثبت على
> anchor موضوعة على سطح القبة فى دائرتين صغرى وكبرى كما
> مبين من فتحات الplate الملحومة على سطح القبة وسيتم سحبها ( بالانزلاق كبكرة )
> من خلال الفجوات المستطيلة العمودية على جدران الخزان الداخلى حسب رؤيتى


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ممكن ان يكون هذا الحل للرفع ؟.
ولكن اذا علمنا ان وزن هذه القبة 600 طن ...؟؟
فهل هذا الحل ممكن في هذه الحالة ؟
اما ما يظهر على الجنب فهو الالواح panels الحديد حيث يتم تلحيمها وليست مجرى للرفع.


----------



## ابن البلد (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك مشاركتك ممكن ان يكون هذا الحل للرفع ؟.
> ولكن اذا علمنا ان وزن هذه القبة 600 طن ...؟؟
> فهل هذا الحل ممكن في هذه الحالة ؟
> اما ما يظهر على الجنب فهو الالواح panels الحديد حيث يتم تلحيمها وليست مجرى للرفع.


عملية رفع السقف هي عملية مركبة ومعقدة وتشترك بها عدة رافعات ولا أستبعد قوى هيدروليكية أو حتى مروحيات
لكن هناك عدة رافعات ترفع أكثر من ألف طن ويعملون بتزامن


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ابن البلد قال:


> عملية رفع السقف هي عملية مركبة ومعقدة وتشترك بها عدة رافعات ولا أستبعد قوى هيدروليكية أو حتى مروحيات
> لكن هناك عدة رافعات ترفع أكثر من ألف طن ويعملون بتزامن


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك القيمة نعم يمكن استخدام الجكات الهيدروليكية او حتى الرافعات في عملية الرفع.
ولكن الاكثر اقتصادية ودقه في الرفع للمنسوب المطلوب هو استخدام مراوح الهواء blowers حيث يتم ضخ الهواء داخل الخزان وعند ضغط معين (ضغط الهواء اكبر من وزن السقف) يبدا بالارتفاع حتى الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب.
وتسمى هذه الطريقةTANK ROOF AIR RAISING
وحتى تضح طريقة الرفع اليك هذا الفلم الذي يوضح ذلكCopy and paste the link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLOVg1s3Qww

CB&I - Major Project Record of Achievement - YouTube


----------



## أبو العز عادل (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الصورة و التعليق لكم


----------



## ابن البلد (22 يناير 2013)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 85268
> الصورة و التعليق لكم



لا أعرف كيف يصلون لهذا الوضع 
من المفروض أن يكون هذا عامود يحمل الأوزان الرأسية


----------



## mashakel123 (26 يناير 2013)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا .. شكرا جدا لكل من شارك ولو بمعلومه 
شكر خاص للستاذنا الكبير رزق والبشمهندسين ابن البلد واحمد سكولز وكل من ساهم بخبراته ... جزاكم الله خيرا 

معلش عندى استفسار بسيط ..
[h=5]معنى (( نسبة التسليح التوازنية ))[/h]


----------



## اقليدس العرب (27 يناير 2013)

نسبه التسليح التوازنيه لمقطع خرساني ما هي نسبه حديد التسليح التي يصل المقطع عندها لحاله الفشل من جانب الكونكريت بالضغط والشد لحديد التسليح وفي نفس الوقت


----------



## احمد سكولز (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ... بالنسبة لما فهمته من هذا التسليح الموجود بالصورة ان الفائدة منه هو مقاومة الاختراق للبلاطة punching stresses ولكن احتاج توضيح اكثر عن فكرة وجود مثل هذا التسليح وطريقة تجاوبه ونقله للاحمال المصمم من اجلها ..


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (30 مايو 2013)

مشكورين ياجماعه على الفائده


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (14 يناير 2014)

:76:​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:76:​


----------



## egyptsystem (15 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (24 يوليو 2017)

ما التعليقات المناسبة لل 3 صور في المرفقات


----------

